# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Clinton Foundation - Pedophile Sex Ring

## ApathyCuredRP

WIKILEAKS JUST DID IT ! They connected Clintons to pedophile ring. Developing...

Laura Silsby! It is happening.

FBI / Wikileaks are working together. The_Donald sub reddit is leading the charge.

BE A PART OF HISTORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go to twitter - Wikileaks account. I can't access on work computer. I saw the feed on mobile twitter.

%#@^%#@ $#@! YA#@$#@% GO TO HELL CLINTONS!

https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/...d_a_convicted/

No matter what you feel about Trump... HELP.  This is bigger than just the election!

----------


## The One



----------


## wizardwatson

Things are happening and it seems some people think this is all good news.

America imploding in on itself in all directions isn't a harbinger of liberty, but of judgement.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> Things are happening and it seems some people think this is all good news.
> 
> America imploding in on itself in all directions isn't a harbinger of liberty, but of judgement.


I'm good with either one.

----------


## wizardwatson

> I'm good with either one.


"Ashes, it is, whether we rise from them or not."

LOL.

I don't think you are alone.  The Samson option.

----------


## euphemia

I may just vomit.

----------


## AuH20

They will never let this get out to a supposedly 'credible' media outlet. This admission could destroy all faith in the govt.

----------


## The One

If you're ready, here's the entrance to the rabbit hole:

https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/?

If you don't like Trump, get over it.  It's not the point.

----------


## AuH20

even Limbaugh is squealing. Jesus.

https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/...e_people_with/

----------


## AuH20

The problem for the TPTB is that too many low level LEOs and intelligence agents know. If they could just call up their friendly mafia hitmen and plug the leak on two or three loose ends, it could be effective. But this has gone viral throughout some of the departments. People talk, especially when it's this taboo subject matter. Look for them to scapegoat the Clintons to protect the rest. The logical play is to pile on Hillary and make her the face of government malfeasance.

----------


## Philhelm

I'm skeptical.

----------


## The One

> I'm skeptical.


I envy you.

----------


## Philhelm

> I envy you.


I mean, it wouldn't surprise me, but it seems too exotic and damning.

----------


## The One

> I mean, it wouldn't surprise me, but it seems too exotic and damning.



I think that's a big part of the reason they've been able to keep this $#@! from getting out for so long.  It's just too damn hard to believe.

----------


## AuH20

> I think that's a big part of the reason they've been able to keep this $#@! from getting out for so long.  *It's just too damn hard to believe.*


Thank Hollywood.

----------


## Mordan

yea i get all my breaking news from reddit nowadays.

I never google anymore. I never visit CNN or Fox. only drudge and RCP.

----------


## Philhelm

> I think that's a big part of the reason they've been able to keep this $#@! from getting out for so long.  It's just too damn hard to believe.


I just have a hard time believing that the Clintons could get destroyed at the eleventh hour.

----------


## phill4paul

> I'm skeptical.


   I'm not. We know all about Bill's sex addiction. We also know of his association with Jeff Epstein. Not to hard too connect the dots. But, there was never any proof. Now....

----------


## jonhowe

> I'm not. We know all about Bill's sex addiction. We also know of his association with Jeff Epstein. Not to hard too connect the dots. But, there was never any proof. Now....


Where's the proof? The emails in the OP requires a bit too much "this actually means THIS" thinking to constitute 'proof'...

I'd LOVE there to be proof.

----------


## euphemia

> They will never let this get out to a supposedly 'credible' media outlet. This admission could destroy all faith in the govt.


Why do we need permission from government or a government approved media outlet?

----------


## Sola_Fide

Hope this doesn't stick.   Hopefully she pulls through it and wins.

----------


## phill4paul

> Where's the proof? The emails in the OP requires a bit too much "this actually means THIS" thinking to constitute 'proof'...
> 
> I'd LOVE there to be proof.


   The emails in the OP are a tie in to the FBI investigation. From what I understand there are two different email scandals going on. One is the Wiki-Podesta hack. The other comes from information found on Huma's/Weiners computer by the FBI.

----------


## phill4paul

> Hope this doesn't stick.   Hopefully she pulls through it and wins.


   You're insane.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> You're insane.


Why?  Several people on here are pulling for Trump because they say, out of the two running, one would be better for the country.   I think a Hillary presidency would be better for the country.

----------


## phill4paul

> Why?  Several people on here are pulling for Trump because they say, out of the two running, one would be better for the country.   I think a Hillary presidency would be better for the country.


   There is room in the asylum for many.

----------


## wizardwatson

> I think that's a big part of the reason they've been able to keep this $#@! from getting out for so long.  It's just too damn hard to believe.


What's hard to believe?  That pedophile rings aren't limited to members of the Catholic Church?

----------


## The One

> Where's the proof? The emails in the OP requires a bit too much "this actually means THIS" thinking to constitute 'proof'...
> 
> I'd LOVE there to be proof.



Dude, I wouldn't even know how to begin to explain.  All I can say is that for weeks I've been watching this weird thing play out where (apparent) rogue FBI agents, 4chan hackers, Redditors, Wikileaks, and perhaps even Trump himself have been working in conjunction to uncover all kinds of $#@!.  I'd have to write a book, and at the end, it still wouldn't make sense and would sound way too crazy to believe.

I guess what counted as the final "proof" for me was seeing Wikileaks tweet the Reddit thread, and thus far, Wikileaks has been dead-on balls about everything.

----------


## euphemia

Actually, this case has roots dating back several years.  I had no idea the Clintons were involved.  

CBS

NPR

NBC

The NYT ran several stories.

If you get a chance, please read the harvardhrg.com link in the OP.  It does not soft pedal anything.  The Clinton MO is to release info in little bits and pieces so it doesn't seem so shocking.  The final analysis at this link will put it all together in a very coherent way.

----------


## staerker



----------


## ApathyCuredRP

According to my reading (https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/...ivery/.compact)...

There is special codes that the use for the child sex ring:

hotdog" = boy
"pizza" = girl
"cheese" = little girl
"pasta" = little boy
"ice cream" = male prostitute
"walnut" or nuts = person of colour
"map" = semen
"sauce" = orgy


OH MY $#@!ING GOD!  You can search the emails for this and !?!?!? $#@!. Bring out the firing squad.

----------


## AuH20



----------


## staerker

> ...he says as he posts a link to the investigation being conducted in reddit's _Trump sub-forum_.


Whether you like it or not, that sub reddit is the only place one can go anymore to find a real investigative hive-mind (for lack of a better word.) We are attempting to spread and create info here, join if you like.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Oh, I thought it was about exposing a bunch of sick $#@!s molesting children.  Good thing you showed up here to set me straight.


By all means, keep investigating. I hope the Clintons burn as much as you do.

I'm here to remind people that Clinton = corrupt =/= Trump should be President

...a nuance which I somehow suspect gets lost when Clinton's corruption is being discussed in a room full of Trumpkins.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> As a Christian, sola supports allowing child sex slavery only in two instances - if the Clintons are running a pedophile ring, or if the slavemasters are the parents of the children.


"Ron Paul says he won't vote for presumed Republican nominee Donald Trump in the presidential elections, even if it meant it would hand the election to Democratic front-runner Hillary Clinton."

http://www.newsmax.com/Politics/ron-.../04/id/727244/

----------


## specsaregood

I've read what was posted and don't see anything incriminating or even suggestive of such.  Are you all reading this through some special filter of retardedness?  Cuz, I don't see it.

----------


## parocks

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/30231

man, I miss you


From:SternTD@state.gov
To: john.podesta@gmail.com 
Date: 2015-09-03 18:17
Subject: man, I miss you






The next three months are going to be rougher internally than in Beijing. Between 7th and 1600, no fun. Hope you're doing ok. I'm dreaming about your hotdog stand in Hawaii...

----------


## staerker

I will leave you to search (or, I would suggest you not) Marina Abramovic and her "spirit cooking." Dinner?

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893




> From: *Marina Abramovic* <marinaxabramovic@gmail.com<mailto:marinaxabramovi  c@gmail.com>>
> Date: June 28, 2015 at 2:35:08 AM GMT+2
> To: Tony Podesta <podesta@podesta.com<mailtoodesta@podesta.com>>
> Subject: Dinner
> 
> Dear Tony, I am so looking forward to the *Spirit Cooking* dinner at my place. Do you think you will be able to let me know if your brother is joining?
> 
> All my love, Marina
> 
> ...

----------


## timosman

> How on earth did Dr. Ron Paul survive in the midst of all this?


With eyes wide shut?

----------


## specsaregood

> I will leave you to search (or, I would suggest you not) Marina Abramovic and her "spirit cooking." Dinner?
> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				From: Marina Abramovic <marinaxabramovic@gmail.com<mailto:marinaxabramo  vi c@gmail.com>>
>  Date: June 28, 2015 at 2:35:08 AM GMT+2
> ...


Ok, I'll give you that one, that's interesting.
first hit on bing:
http://www.editionjs.com/img/abramovic/

including:

----------


## specsaregood

> How on earth did Dr. Ron Paul survive in the midst of all this?


I recall reading how he flew home every single weekend.  So clearly he wasn't going to their parties.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> By all means, keep investigating. I hope the Clintons burn as much as you do.
> 
> I'm here to remind people that Clinton = corrupt =/= Trump should be President
> 
> ...a nuance which I somehow suspect gets lost when Clinton's corruption is being discussed in a room full of Trumpkins.


Exactly.  "Bill Clinton is corrupt, so let's support Bob Dole".

Same old garbage, different year.

----------


## staerker

> Ok, I'll give you that one, that's interesting.
> first hit on bing:
> http://www.editionjs.com/img/abramovic/
> 
> including:


There is a youtube video with more details. Disturbing.

----------


## euphemia

> I recall reading how he flew home every single weekend.  So clearly he wasn't going to their parties.


I don't think there is enough soap in all the world to wash the ick off.

----------


## The One



----------


## jonhowe

> As of right now there is none. That I am aware of. But there are links with more to come. Let me ask you this. Why would Comey reopen the investigation? If it weren't something of this magnitude I don't think he would have. So, yes. Speculation at this point. But ask yourself what would cause an executive department branch manager to go forward against the sitting prez and his parties chance at another 4 yrs?


There's no proof, and not even a HINT of a pedophile sex ring. It's literally people making up codes and applying them to clinton emails. I'm not buying it until they can connect it to something real.

Comey reopened it because people would have gone ape$#@! if he only mentioned it after the election, including his own department. And because he'd made such a big deal about closing it.

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/...ys_appreciate/

What the $#@!

----------


## staerker

https://www.law.georgetown.edu/acade...contact-us.cfm



http://scholar.colorado.edu/cgi/view...xt=honr_theses



https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/26263



> Help!
> 
> 					Fromm932@law.georgetown.edu
> 					To: Announcements@law.georgetown.edu
> 					Date: 2015-07-30 14:09
> 					Subject: Help!
> 
> 				 Georgetown Law Faculty and Staff, My parents are visiting this weekend, and I need to sell my enormous collection of beanie babies! I've approximately 480 little creatures of joy, and I'm selling each one for $20.00. You must buy all 480, though. It is a collection (not an auction)... They are very respectful and amicable with one another, and they are (for the most part) cat and dog friendly. Some are sassier than others, naturally.
> 
> ...



Weird? Sent on 7/30/15.

Not his photo, origin 7/15/14
http://thespeechroomnews.com/2014/07...-comeback.html

----------


## AngryCanadian

> https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/...ys_appreciate/
> 
> What the $#@!


Welcome to the real world. And in some cases some kids whom are lucky enough they are sex toys to the elites and some sold.

----------


## The One

I thought Reddit/4chan was jumping the shark with the whole food code word thing.  Then there was this...


https://wikileaks.org/gifiles/docs/1...g-friday-.html

----------


## Ender

> 


Trump is also connected to Epstein- does that mean we can get rid of both candidates?

Please???

----------


## lilymc

> There's no proof, and not even a HINT of a pedophile sex ring. It's literally people making up codes and applying them to clinton emails. I'm not buying it until they can connect it to something real.
> 
> Comey reopened it because people would have gone ape$#@! if he only mentioned it after the election, including his own department. And because he'd made such a big deal about closing it.


This stuff has been going on for a long time.  It's just that before, only "conspiracy" circles talked about it.  

I mirrored this doc and put it on my youtube channel over 2 years ago.




This world is run by evil, demonic people.

----------


## The One

https://sli.mg/a/WRTJA8

----------


## devil21

(I see you all already covered it.)

If you have followed the pedo slang interpretations posted in various discussions this should make your stomach turn:

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/32795

Translation:  Our property manager found a jizz covered handkerchief left over from you banging a little kid.  If you don't want your DNA possibly compromised we can send it to you.
---------------------

eta:  Look up "Sabbatean Frankists" to understand more about these types of people's religious philosophies.  Yes, it is who has been in charge for a while.

http://www.henrymakow.com/the_satani..._rules_th.html

----------


## AuH20



----------


## AuH20

As a sidenote, this man went looking for the Presidio Child Sex Ring and ended up dead. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ust-death.html




> *A British man who traveled to Poland to give a lecture on conspiracy theories and was found dead in his Warsaw apartment was conducting an investigation into alleged pedophilia that took place in a US Army-run facility in San Francisco nearly 30 years ago.*
> Max Spiers, a 39-year-old father of two, was found dead on a sofa in Poland, where he had gone to give a talk about conspiracy theories and UFOs.
> 
> *Prior to his death, Spiers texted his mother to say 'If anything happens to me, investigate' just days before his mysterious death.*
> He was ruled to have died from natural causes despite no post-mortem examination being carried out on his body.
> Friends have claimed he died in a Warsaw apartment after he 'vomited a black liquid'.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> The book has been taken down from Amazon. Why so fast? WTH?


Makes u wonder why.

----------


## timosman

> The book has been taken down from Amazon. Why so fast? WTH?


Still on MoMA - https://www.moma.org/collection/works/143945

----------


## timosman



----------


## Philhelm

I've been reading some of the e-mail and there sure does seem to be a lot of speaking in code, as well as an obsession with hot dogs and pizza.  I'm generally skeptical about things, as I posted earlier, but it's getting $#@!ing weird.

----------


## AuH20

> I've been reading some of the e-mail and there sure does seem to be a lot of speaking in code, as well as an obsession with hot dogs and pizza.  I'm generally skeptical about things, as I posted earlier, but it's getting $#@!ing weird.


 https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CwZlnSEXUAALI5V.jpg

----------


## Philhelm

> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CwZlnSEXUAALI5V.jpg


I read that one too.

Do a search of "Podesta spirit cooking" for some weird crap.  Apparently he wanted to meet with some semi-famous performance artist who has a video of a cult-like ritual.  The recipe for spirit cooking entails semen, breast milk, etc.  WTF???

----------


## AuH20

> I read that one too.
> 
> Do a search of "Podesta spirit cooking" for some weird crap.  Apparently he wanted to meet with some semi-famous performance artist who has a video of a cult-like ritual.  The recipe for spirit cooking entails semen, breast milk, etc.  WTF???


Why would Obama spend 65 k on flying in hot dogs and pizza from Chicago? MAJOR RED FLAGS.

----------


## devil21

> I read that one too.
> 
> Do a search of "Podesta spirit cooking" for some weird crap.  Apparently he wanted to meet with some semi-famous performance artist who has a video of a cult-like ritual.  The recipe for spirit cooking entails semen, breast milk, etc.  WTF???


It ain't called the Milky Way Galaxy fer nuthin...

Down the rabbit hole we go, my friends!  O_o

----------


## AuH20

Hillary  is a member of a coven.  I'm not joking either.

----------


## devil21

> It ain't called the Milky Way Galaxy fer nuthin...
> 
> Down the rabbit hole we go, my friends!  O_o


Ponce DeLeon didn't discover a pretty, floral covered "fountain of youth" on his voyages to the Caribbean.  It was a dirty, nasty fountain...

----------


## parocks

> (I see you all already covered it.)
> 
> If you have followed the pedo slang interpretations posted in various discussions this should make your stomach turn:
> 
> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/32795
> 
> Translation:  Our property manager found a jizz covered handkerchief left over from you banging a little kid.  If you don't want your DNA possibly compromised we can send it to you.
> ---------------------
> 
> ...





https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/23561

This is an email from Susan Sandler, daughter of Billionaire Banker Marion Sandler, who Saturday Night Live said "should be shot" for her role in the collapse of the housing bubble, where she asks Podesta if he left behind a handkerchief.   "The realtor found a handkerchief (I think it has a map that seems
> pizza-related."

I think someone should ask Susan Sandler what "a map that seems pizza-related" means.  Podesta obviously knew what it meant.  He wasn't surprised by the use of the phrase "map that seems pizza-related" in his reply.  What exactly does "map that seems pizza-related" mean? 


It's interesting to identify all the people here in these emails.  It's one thing to say Hillary did it - but all of these other people are scum as well.

----------


## parocks

> (I see you all already covered it.)
> 
> If you have followed the pedo slang interpretations posted in various discussions this should make your stomach turn:
> 
> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/32795
> 
> Translation:  Our property manager found a jizz covered handkerchief left over from you banging a little kid.  If you don't want your DNA possibly compromised we can send it to you.
> ---------------------
> 
> ...



I thought I had the whole story,  which started in 1776 with the Illuminati.



Great new information which I have not yet heard.

You hear the conspiracy theory,  Rothschild is big there.  You have the Illuminati.  Both late 1700s.   And you hear Jews along with that.

What you're talking about is a kind of Satanic off shoot by Zevi in 1666.  And this is makes sense.   It's not like all Jews are Sabbatean Frankists.   This was the split, in 1666 - "masquerading as other religions" from then on.  That's what we have now.  So,  you have more S/Fs embedded with the Jews.  Zevi and Frank were Jews.  But the normal Jews,  the typical Rabbis, kicked them out.  And from there,  we have the infiltration across the world over the last 300 years or so.  We can pretty much call any of those who are engaging in this Sabbatean Frankists.   Rothschild - Sabbatean Frankist,  calling himself a Jew.  Clinton - Sabbatean Frankist.   It's a religion.  Not an organization.    I'm not sure that terms like Hotdog and Pizza are Sabbatean Frankist terms.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPVbBPasjoU

----------


## goldenequity

Romans 1:18-21King James Version (KJV)

18 For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men, who hold the truth in unrighteousness;

19 Because that which may be known of God is manifest in them; for God hath shewed it unto them.

20 For the invisible things of him from the creation of the world are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, even his eternal power and Godhead; so that they are without excuse:

21 Because that, when they knew God, *they glorified him not as God, neither were thankful; but became vain in their imaginations, and their foolish heart was darkened*.

=========







> The spiritualists and satanists are always experimenting with new mediums to conjure demons. 
> In the 19th and early 20th centuries Ectoplasm was the favoured medium. 
> *These people have murdered their consciences* yet still can't totally kill the natural human desire to worship and connect with the divine. 
> So they turn to demons and try and unleash Hell on the rest of us.
> When challenged/exposed they call it 'performance art'. Same as Bohemian Grove etc.

----------


## jonhowe

> I've been reading some of the e-mail and there sure does seem to be a lot of speaking in code, as well as an obsession with hot dogs and pizza.  I'm generally skeptical about things, as I posted earlier, but it's getting $#@!ing weird.


Has this forum really gone this far off the rails?

Obama is from CHICAGO. Chicago has 2 foods it is known for. Pizza. Hotdogs.

Jesus Christ is everyone buying this 'code' crap? The "chicago pizza friday" email isn't even between white house staff, it's a bunch of intelligence guys MOCKING obama for wasting money.


Please, take a deep breath. We need to focus on her ACTUAL scandals, not get dragged down this rabbit hole. They drone little kids sure, but I see nothing indicating actual sexual misconduct with kids.

----------


## The One

Wikileaks...

https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/794450623404113920

https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/794455959133298688

----------


## otherone

> I see nothing indicating actual sexual misconduct with kids.


Does someone need to draw you a map?

sorry

----------


## jonhowe

> Does someone need to draw you a map?
> 
> sorry


Yes, please. I must be missing something. This looks to me like insanity.

----------


## FunkBuddha

I'm gonna go out on a limb here... I'll admit, the dinner invitation to the crazy bitch's house was a little weird. Was there any indication that he attended?

As to the pizza-related map on the handkerchief thing, is it possible that a man born to Italian and Greek immigrant families that grew up in Chicago really likes pizza and pasta? And that the map is referring to a tomato-based sauce stain that resembled a map? Or maybe map was a type-o or an autocorrect. Reading the email thread, it looks like he was visiting some folks that had a vacation rental in Martha's Vineyard and the cleaning people found this handkerchief, contacted the folks who rented the place and then they forwarded it to him to ask if it was his.

I've been following the Reddit thread on this and I think people just might be getting trolled. It seems odd to me that there really isn't anyone jumping in like Zippy does and trying to set them straight.

----------


## wizardwatson

> Is that quote from somewhere?


Yeah, sorry, I forgot.

*



			
				"Ashes it is, whether we rise from them or not. - wizardwatson"
			
		

*

----------


## The One

> Does someone need to draw you a map?
> 
> sorry



I tried to +rep you again, but I can't.  Dude, you're en fuego.

----------


## The One

Look at Drudge:

http://drudgereport.com

----------


## The One

http://www.infowars.com/spirit-cooki...c-performance/

----------


## AuH20

Yes, this is completely normal.

----------


## alucard13mm

> Yes, this is completely normal.

----------


## Suzanimal

> _*yawn*_
> 
> Get back to me when there's some actual evidence of something ...
> 
> (NOTE: A reverse-engineered Pedophile Sex Decoder Ring is not actual evidence of anything.)


Would a Pedo Bear endorsement do it? 

_*Puts away my reverse-engineered Pedophile Sex Decoder Ring*_

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Would a Pedo Bear endorsement do it? 
> 
> _*Puts away my reverse-engineered Pedophile Sex Decoder Ring*_


Depends. Does Pedo Bear have some pasta sauce or a map of pizza?

----------


## wizardwatson

> If there is grand evil on a scale like this, there must be a counterforce.


The Lord is Coming

Anti_Federalist was right.


(^^^the pic is a kid with magnifying glass for those who can't see it)

Not a bad analogy if you think about it.

God will magnify the power of the Son and baptize with Holy Fire.  

I like it.

----------


## AuH20

NYPD made their own copies and then passed the device onto the FBI. NYPD threatened the FBI to preempt them if they stood down. This may explain why Comey reopened the investigation.

----------


## timosman



----------


## specsaregood

> NYPD made their own copies and then passed the device onto the FBI. NYPD threatened the FBI to preempt them if they stood down. This may explain why Comey reopened the investigation.


according to unsubstantiated rumors.  ie: fan fiction

----------


## goldenequity



----------


## AuH20

According to Doug Haggman, they found a router in Weiner's apartment that was foreign planted.

----------


## AuH20



----------


## AngryCanadian

There are more sick images of the event. A black guy posing nude for those savages.

----------


## AuH20

Here we go. I guess they chose the hard way. DOJ blocking NYPD. Please Julian. Save the World. I don't even care if Trump wins anymore. You can destroy this wicked web permanently.

----------


## AuH20



----------


## AuH20

> Left wing journos calling us "crazy" for talking about SpiritCooking.


when the videos finally show up, they will have to hide the entire group from an angry mob.

----------


## staerker

From previous leak: https://wikileaks.org/clinton-emails/emailid/24226




> YOU ARE WHAT YOU EAT, I GUESS
> 
> 					From: Hillary Clinton
> 					To: Betsy Ebeling
> 					Date: 2011-05-20 07:40
> 					Subject: YOU ARE WHAT YOU EAT, I GUESS
> 
> 
> 					UNCLASSIFIED U.S. Department of State Case No. F-2014-20439 Doc No. C05787772 Date: 10/30/2015
> ...

----------


## Valli6

What's the significance of the number 14?



>

----------


## devil21

> Prince has no direct connection to this that I can tell. WHO IS THE SOURCE? WHAT IS THE SOURCE SAYING? The fact that these questions cant even begin to be answered makes me highly skeptical. Unless we find SOME direct connection to clinton, this theory will become a (deserved) laugh stock.
> 
> The NYPD has not been listed as a source in any article. The CIA has not been listed as a source in any article. WHERE ARE YOU GETTING THIS INFO???
> 
> The ONLY actual news source I've seen on this was SATIRICAL! The 1st article I saw about "Clinton Pedophile Sex Ring" literally had a satire disclaimer on it, and had just as many sources as this thread; none.
> 
> The Clintons have, yet again, succeeded in getting us to not pay attention to what is actually going on. Now they have us reading 10s of 1000s of emails and trying to decode the secret pedo undertones. How convenient for them; no one outside this forum is buying it because it's a made-up distraction.


So uhhh maybe wait and see what else is released?  You sound a little like you're trying to downplay the revelations before they're fully revealed.  This is clearly a structured release of information.  Wikileaks even stated as such.  

Having said that, for those of us tinfoil wearers that have been researching these topics for years it is all 100% believable.  If occult stuff isn't your cup of tea then probably no evidence is enough to convince you since your knowledge of the topic is so limited to start with.  I can't speak for anyone else but this isn't about electing Trump (he was on Epstein's plane numerous times also) but rather confirming more examples of the "crazy conspiracy whackos" being _right_ all along.  Seems that's happening a lot lately....

----------


## timosman



----------


## staerker

Comet Ping Pong (pizza joint) is a regular hangout for Podesta.

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/48531



> Comet on Podesta.
> 
> 					From:jamesacorp@gmail.com
> 					To: John.Podesta@gmail.com
> 					Date: 2008-10-04 20:41
> 					Subject: Comet on Podesta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David Brock's gay lover owns it.
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/30428



> James
> 
> 					From:john.podesta@gmail.com
> 					To: JPalmieri@americanprogress.org
> 					Date: 2008-09-28 09:53
> 					Subject: James
> 
> 
> 
> *Brock's boyfriend*. Owns Comet.


Podesta is very cozy with the owner: https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/16368

They hold Obama fundraisers at the dingy joint: https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/19742

Mural on the inside, by Arrington De Dionyso. Google his other works, below is about as tame as they get.

----------


## UWDude

> Agree.
> 
> Plus the fact that if Assange really has double dirt on the Clintons why would he pre-announce it, giving them time to cover- or even quickly disappear him?
> 
> AND- why is anybody listening to Jones on this when, normally, most here think he's a con-artist.


Oh look, it's Ender "just looking at both sides!"  a "neutral observer" as he tries to peddle around here.

PHONY

Questioning Jones' integrity, but taking Gloria Allred at her word.

PUKE.

----------


## devil21

> Shes very bad with PR. 666 stands for Satan and the mark of lucifer.


Read the basis of their religious beliefs that most of this stuff is based on.  1666 is a historical year of dual importance.  It was the announcement of a false messiah Zevi and the year the Pope declared everything and everyone as being owned by the Pope through the Cestui Que Vie papal bull that started the current day banker securitization of living humans as purely tax slaves.  I brought it up on page 2 or 3.  A lot of it should click and explain why most posters here are so often like "WTF?" at the decisions the government leaders make.  Why they have no problem lying constantly, starting wars for fake reasons, banking bull$#@!, etc.  Unless anyone has a better reason for the insanity that seems to resonate from DC 24/7/365....

http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/ci.../babylon03.htm


eta:  regarding AJ, his job is to be a constant "limited hangout".  He reveals some truth, mixes in bull$#@! and redirects away from the real causes/sources.  He should not be a trusted source at this point.  Use discernment with anything he puts forth.  There will be truth in it but a whole mess of bs also.

----------


## AuH20

> Read the basis of their religious beliefs that most of this stuff is based on.  1666 is a historical year of dual importance.  It was the announcement of a false messiah Zevi and the year the Pope declared everything and everyone as being owned by the Pope through the Cestui Que Vie papal bull that started the current day banker securitization of living humans as purely tax slaves.  I brought it up on page 2 or 3.  A lot of it should click and explain why most posters here are so often like "WTF?" at the decisions the government leaders make.  Why they have no problem lying constantly, starting wars for fake reasons, banking bull$#@!, etc.  Unless anyone has a better reason for the insanity that seems to resonate from DC 24/7/365....
> 
> http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/ci.../babylon03.htm
> 
> 
> eta:  regarding AJ, his job is to be a constant "limited hangout".  He reveals some truth, mixes in bull$#@! and redirects away from the real causes/sources.  He should not be a trusted source at this point.  Use discernment with anything he puts forth.  There will be truth in it but a whole mess of bs also.


Alex Jones is useful.

----------


## devil21

> Alex Jones is useful.


Oh, he's useful alright.  Anyone that remembers the "old" AJ and compares to the "new" AJ should know that something major changed there.

----------


## staerker

*Unbreak the link (or not) for near pedo "art": (#1 "friend" of Podesta's favorite pizza joint)*

http:/wwww.heavybreathing.net/a.html

http://www.cometpingpong.com/friends-1/

----------


## jonhowe

> These allegations align with everything we have hearing for decades from firsthand sources. Examine the The Franklin scandal. 'The Mother of Darkness' rituals that take place within Chateux Des Amerois in Belgium. The Presidio Sex Scandal with  famed  Temple of Set leader Lt Col Michael Aquino. Take a look at the horrific Jimmy Savile case that broke in the UK. Time after time, the same subject matter keeps smacking us in the face. Occult activity and child predation among the elite. That is an undeniable fact at this point in time.


Rumored allegations align with other rumored allegations and become "undeniable fact"?

----------


## Valli6

> Question:  Did anybody come into this thread thinking this was all a bunch of bull$#@! but now you've changed your mind?


No, but seeing all the grant money that peabrain Marina Abrahmovic receives, suggests that having government officials buy all that crap art for public spaces is one more way the elites are laundering money!  (_See dumb-bitch's grants_ - http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Sex-Ring/page7 )

_Just a few months ago:_



> *Congress Demands VA Chief Explain Art Purchases With Subpoena*  _9/07/2016_
> 
> …*The House Committee on Veterans’ Affairs* issued a *subpoena* to the VA to produce unredacted documents on “artwork and ornamental furnishings” purchases nationwide since 2010…
> 
> …“*VA* claims to have spent approximately $4.7 million on art nationwide from January 2010 to July 2016, yet the committee has already substantiated over $6.4 million spent during this period in the Palo Alto health care system alone,” (*Rep. Jeff*) *Miller* said.
> 
> *The VA spent nearly $20 million on artwork since 2010*, according to a report from*independent government spending watchdog *OpenTheBooks*. Many art*purchases were*hidden in other contracts for landscaping and furniture...
> http://dailycaller.com/2016/09/07/co...with-subpoena/





> *VA Spends $20 Million On Art Instead Of Hiring Doctors* _7/27/2016_
> 
> …“Instead of hiring doctors to help triage backlogged veterans, the VA’s bonus-happy bureaucracy spent millions of dollars on art,” *Adam Andrzejewski*, CEO of non-government *oversight group American Transparency*, wrote in a *Forbes* piece...
> http://dailycaller.com/2016/07/26/re...hiring-doctors


It's good that this respected "artist" is being exposed to the general public as the talentless pile of trash she really is. It will help the public grasp the extent of the criminality.

----------


## CPUd

> Rumored allegations align with other rumored allegations and become "undeniable fact"?


He does seem to get more rigorous on other topics, like ones that involve Trump and Russia.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Let's wait till investigations are completed and all the facts come out.




Related

*Fundraiser charged with child sex abuse frequently met with Obama*

By Dave Boyer 
  Tuesday, November 25, 2014       

A prominent gay rights activist charged last week with sexually abusing a  15-year-old boy is a strong supporter of President Obama who has  visited the White House more than a half-dozen times in the past two  years, visitor logs show.

----------


## FunkBuddha

Lots of pics getting posted here. Not sure on the who/what/where/why/how

https://mobile.twitter.com/0HOUR1___

----------


## Ender

> Rumored allegations align with other rumored allegations and become "undeniable fact"?


Welcome to Politics.

----------


## The One

Looks like there were children in attendance...

http://imgur.com/a/Z5DUl

----------


## The One

Another kid next to Wolverine...

http://cdn.danspapers.com/wp-content...millCenter.jpg

Sorry, but no matter what you think about all this, that $#@! is just weird.

----------


## lilymc

> So uhhh maybe wait and see what else is released?  You sound a little like you're trying to downplay the revelations before they're fully revealed.  This is clearly a structured release of information.  Wikileaks even stated as such.  
> 
> Having said that, for those of us tinfoil wearers that have been researching these topics for years it is all 100% believable.  If occult stuff isn't your cup of tea then probably no evidence is enough to convince you since your knowledge of the topic is so limited to start with.  I can't speak for anyone else but this isn't about electing Trump (he was on Epstein's plane numerous times also) but rather confirming more examples of the "crazy conspiracy whackos" being _right_ all along.  Seems that's happening a lot lately....


My thoughts exactly. Thank you!

----------


## Ender

> Another kid next to Wolverine...
> 
> http://cdn.danspapers.com/wp-content...millCenter.jpg
> 
> Sorry, but no matter what you think about all this, that $#@! is just weird.


The pic is from the Watermill Center Theater; this a summer benefit show called Devil's Heaven.

http://www.hamptons.com/mobile/Out-A...l#.WB4u4dyfy8U

The body in blood is body-painting.

Part of the theme seems to be:

*Épater la bourgeoisie or* épater le (or les) bourgeois is a French phrase that became a rallying cry for the French Decadent poets of the late 19th century including Charles Baudelaire and Arthur Rimbaud.[1] It means to shock the bourgeoisie.[2]

_Trina Merry's body painted figures could have shocked a more bourgeois crowd. Of the models painted to look like pieces of furniture, she said, "It's about our self identity in relationship to objects and the things that we own. The piece in the woods is called 'Camoflage.' It examines a clash between culture and nature."_

http://www.danspapers.com/2013/07/la...enter-benefit/

----------


## The One

> The pic is from the Watermill Center Theater; this a summer benefit show called Devil's Heaven.
> 
> http://www.hamptons.com/mobile/Out-A...l#.WB4u4dyfy8U
> 
> The body in blood is body-painting.
> 
> Part of the theme seems to be:
> 
> *Épater la bourgeoisie or* épater le (or les) bourgeois is a French phrase that became a rallying cry for the French Decadent poets of the late 19th century including Charles Baudelaire and Arthur Rimbaud.[1] It means to shock the bourgeoisie.[2]
> ...




Cool, I can't wait to take my nieces and nephews next year.

----------


## Valli6

> Sorry, but no matter what you think about all this, that $#@! is just weird.


Well that much is certainly true! 

These are pictures of that club George Carlin talked about - the one we ain't in...

----------


## staerker

> The pic is from the Watermill Center Theater; this a summer benefit show called Devil's Heaven.


Yes, some people do call this a "benefit."




> Looks like there were children in attendance...
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Z5DUl


The One's image, for those you didn't click:

----------


## lilymc

The nonbelievers here might scoff, but there's a spiritual aspect to all this... I think it's abundantly clear that "art" is used as a way to glorify and promote darkness, ugliness, occult rituals, satanism, etc.  To try to normalize it and make it 'cool.'

There are tons of examples, but here are just a few. (keep in mind, all of these artists, especially Kesha, have a *very* young fan base...including kids as young as 7. That's who is being targeted here.)

----------


## Ender

Double post.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Ender

> Yes, some people do call this a "benefit."
> 
> 
> 
> The One's image, for those you didn't click:


I saw all those and more- there are also pictures of the art gallery & show itself

----------


## staerker

> I saw all those and more- there are also pictures of the art gallery & show itself


Yes, some people call the above art as well. It's child abuse on it's very surface.

----------


## The One

I watched the Kesha video...subtle.

Crazy thing is I've heard that song a million times on the radio, and it just sounds like a little teeny pop song.

I honestly couldn't believe that was really the video.  I had to double-check to make sure I wasn't being trolled.

----------


## otherone

> The nonbelievers here might scoff, but there's a spiritual aspect to all this... I think it's abundantly clear that "art" is used as a way to glorify and promote darkness, ugliness, occult rituals, satanism, etc.  To try to normalize it and make it 'cool.'
> 
> There are tons of examples, but here are just a few. (keep in mind, all of these artists, especially Kesha, have a *very* young fan base...including kids as young as 7. That's who is being targeted here.)

----------


## Ender

> I watched the Kesha video...subtle.
> 
> Crazy thing is I've heard that song a million times on the radio, and it just sounds like a little teeny pop song.
> 
> I honestly couldn't believe that was really the video.  I had to double-check to make sure I wasn't being trolled.


Sucks big time.

----------


## The One

Watched the Rihanna video.  I think I'm done watching videos now.

----------


## Ender

@otherone
LOL- my grandmother has told of when Rock Around the Clock was considered evil- and rock was a communist conspiracy.

----------


## otherone

///

----------


## lilymc

> 


Your point?  Because in the past the elders thought that rock around the clock was bad, that means music videos promoting satanism, human trafficking, torture and murder are perfectly fine?   Would you want your 7 year old to watch those videos and idolize those performers?

----------


## lilymc

> Yes, some people call the above art as well. It's child abuse on it's very surface.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to staerker again.

----------


## The One

> @otherone
> LOL- my grandmother has told of when Rock Around the Clock was considered evil- and rock was a communist conspiracy.



I hope my kids don't end up in a world where everything around them is so $#@!ed up that they look back on those Rihanna/Kesha videos and laugh at how silly I was for thinking they're evil.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> regarding AJ, his job is to be a constant "limited hangout".  He reveals some truth, mixes in bull$#@! and redirects away from the real causes/sources.  He should not be a trusted source at this point.  Use discernment with anything he puts forth.  There will be truth in it but a whole mess of bs also.


1) Those who keep raising the theory that AJ is a plant/disinfo agent/limited-hangout guy etc never prove this, they just keep declaring it. Meanwhile, his audience has grown in the last decade, meaning he is more trusted now than he ever was.

2) Most people accusing Jones of becoming corrupted or compromised over the last decade, didn't support him ten years ago either. Those of us here from 2007 know the Napoleons were busy shooing Ron Paul supporters away from Jones from the start of RPF.

3) Those pushing the AJ is a disinfo agent aren't known for identifying who they think the "real deal" media people are, who aren't compromised. It's always "don't trust the leading guy in the alternative talk show universe" yada yada. Why don't *they* direct us towards the the real causes/sources?

----------


## otherone

> Would you want your 7 year old to watch those videos and idolize those performers?


I am of the general opinion that parents are responsible for protecting their children from harmful influence.  It is that practice that in part has helped me raise two children to be responsible, sensible, considerate, compassionate adults.

----------


## The One

> 1) Those who keep raising the theory that AJ is a plant/disinfo agent/limited-hangout etc never prove this, they just keep declaring it. Meanwhile, his audience has grown in the last decade, meaning he is more trusted now than he ever was.
> 
> 2) Most people accusing Jones of becoming corrupted or compromised over the last decade, didn't support him ten years ago either. Those of us here from 2007 know the Napoleons were busy shooing Ron Paul supporters away from Jones from the start of RPF.
> 
> 3) Those pushing the AJ is a disinfo agent aren't known for identifying who they think the "real deal" media people are, who aren't compromised. It's always "don't trust the leading guy in the alternative talk show universe" yada yada. Why don't *they* direct us towards the the real causes/sources?



When Alex pulls stupid $#@! like this, it makes me question if he's here to help or to hurt.  It was embarrassing and painful to watch.

----------


## lilymc

> I am of the general opinion that parents are responsible for protecting their children from harmful influence.  It is that practice that in part has helped me raise two children to be responsible, sensible, considerate, compassionate adults.


I'm not sure what that has to do with the price of rice in china, but that's great and no one is disagreeing with you on that.

----------


## otherone

> I'm not sure what that has to do with the price of rice in china, but that's great and no one is disagreeing with you on that.


LOL!
you asked me if that nonsense was ok for my kids, as if you were trying to make a point!

----------


## lilymc

> LOL!
> you asked me if that nonsense was ok for my kids, as if you were trying to make a point!


And you didn't answer my question, you just replied with a general comment that no one disagrees with.

----------


## FunkBuddha

FBI AGENT SUSPECTED IN HILLARY EMAIL LEAKS FOUND DEAD IN APPARENT MURDER-SUICIDE

----------


## otherone

> And you didn't answer my question, you just replied with a general comment that no one disagrees with.


I certainly did.  No, I wouldn't let my kids watch that stuff.  I also kept them from seeing R rated movies, most of TV, including the news.  It may be a shock to you, but nasty crap existed long before you discovered it. In regards to your stupid comment about 7 year olds,  would you let your kid watch the DR Phil show?

----------


## jmdrake

> What that has been uncovered points to pedo sex ring?
> 
> 
> 
> So where is the proof of a pedo sex ring?


Here ya go.




Oh wait...that's the *Republican* child sex slavery ring.....

And that's why this story won't go anywhere.  The elites in both parties are into screwing kids after the get through screwing the rest of us.  And Donald was good friends with the Clintons......

----------


## AuH20

> Rumored allegations align with other rumored allegations and become "undeniable fact"?


Yes. Fact. You're not surprised by this I hope? 

http://www.thedailybeast.com/article...-cover-up.html




> *LONDON — A newspaper editor was handed startling evidence that Britain’s top law enforcement official knew there was a VIP pedophile network in Westminster, at the heart of the British government. What happened next in the summer of 1984 helps to explain how shocking allegations of rape and murder against some of the country’s most powerful men went unchecked for decades.
> *
> Less than 24 hours after starting to inquire about the dossier presented to him by a senior Labour Party politician, the editor was confronted in his office by a furious member of parliament who threatened him and demanded the documents. “He was frothing at the mouth and really shouting and spitting in my face,” Don Hale told The Daily Beast. “He was straight at me like a raging lion; he was ready to knock me through the wall.”


 Absolute power tends to entangle others into this sordid web. I hope you're not gullible to think that pedophilic tendencies stop at the western borders of the Atlantic Ocean?

----------


## jmdrake

> Oh, he's useful alright.  Anyone that remembers the "old" AJ and compares to the "new" AJ should know that something major changed there.


Yep.  The old AJ was like "This smells like a false flag" for the Boston bombing and even had the mother of the bombers on his show.

The new AJ channelled his inner neocon and said "The wife of the San Diego shooter killed those women because she hated blondes" and "prosecute the families."

He sold out for sure.

----------


## jmdrake

> The nonbelievers here might scoff, but there's a spiritual aspect to all this... I think it's abundantly clear that "art" is used as a way to glorify and promote darkness, ugliness, occult rituals, satanism, etc.  To try to normalize it and make it 'cool.'
> 
> There are tons of examples, but here are just a few. (keep in mind, all of these artists, especially Kesha, have a *very* young fan base...including kids as young as 7. That's who is being targeted here.)


What's Lady Gaga doing with her fingers in the first and third videos?

----------


## The One

I should have stuck with my plan to not watch anymore videos today.  Here's one starring Ms. Performance Art.  I only made it through 1:20, and that was all I could handle.  Remember, this lady runs in the same circles as one of our current candidates for president, and her "art" has appeared in our embassies around the world.

Oh...definitely NSFW.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=928_1364734023

----------


## lilymc

> I certainly did.  No, I wouldn't let my kids watch that stuff.  I also kept them from seeing R rated movies, most of TV, including the news.  It may be a shock to you, but nasty crap existed long before you discovered it. In regards to your stupid comment about 7 year olds,  would you let your kid watch the DR Phil show?


I'm well aware that nasty crap has been around for a long time.  I've been working on a documentary on this very topic.  And if I had kids, we probably wouldn't have cable TV at all, I think TV is the biggest brainwashing tool ever invented.






> Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait...that's the *Republican* child sex slavery ring.....
> 
> *And that's why this story won't go anywhere.  The elites in both parties are into screwing kids after the get through screwing the rest of us.*  And Donald was good friends with the Clintons......


Exactly.  There is corruption on both "sides", that goes back decades,  the entire system is corrupt. So it's up to us regular people to try to expose it to those still sleeping.

----------


## staerker

*Obvious codespeak*: Italian elite (and his associates) want to try Podesta's dish, makes contact through his brother, no pleasantries.

Google translate of attached article header: 


> Hillary 2.0, social networks and young people to return the Clintons to the Casa Blanca.
> 
> And the strategist of his campaign, John Podesta, preparing spaghetti for joumalists.


https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/48897



> *Fwd: Puttanesca sauce - we'd like to taste it*
> 
> *Fromodesta@podesta.com*
> 					To: john.podesta@gmail.com, mpodesta@gmail.com, podesta.mary@gmail.com, megan.rouse@yahoo.com, gpodesta@gmail.com
> 					Date: 2015-04-11 15:36
> 					Subject: Fwd:* Puttanesca sauce - we'd like to taste it*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> When Alex pulls stupid $#@! like this, it makes me question if he's here to help or to hurt.  It was embarrassing and painful to watch.


The truth may be painful. There is otherwise nothing about the video that was stupid. There were named sources backing up what was said, including Wikileaks and a Navy Seal, though we can both agree it would be better if NYPD went ahead with an official press conference to put the evidence on record. It just sounds like you dislike the subject and the messenger, which is not a basis for rejecting the substance of the message.




> FBI AGENT SUSPECTED IN HILLARY EMAIL LEAKS FOUND DEAD IN APPARENT MURDER-SUICIDE


And the Clinton body count hits just keep on coming.

----------


## AuH20

> FBI AGENT SUSPECTED IN HILLARY EMAIL LEAKS FOUND DEAD IN APPARENT MURDER-SUICIDE


Is this verified? They can't be this dumb.

----------


## The One

> The truth may be painful. There is otherwise nothing about the video that was stupid. There were named sources backing up what was said, including Wikileaks and a Navy Seal, though we can both agree it would be better if NYPD went ahead with an official press conference to put the evidence on record. It just sounds like you dislike the subject and the messenger, which is not a basis for rejecting the substance of the message.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Clinton body count hits just keep on coming.



I find it off-putting to watch him repeatedly fake-blubbering like a buffoon.  If he's going to do that, at least take some acting lessons.

----------


## otherone

> Is this verified? They can't be this dumb.


hubris

----------


## jmdrake

> 1) Those who keep raising the theory that AJ is a plant/disinfo agent/limited-hangout guy etc never prove this, they just keep declaring it. Meanwhile, his audience has grown in the last decade, meaning he is more trusted now than he ever was.
> 
> 2) Most people accusing Jones of becoming corrupted or compromised over the last decade, didn't support him ten years ago either. Those of us here from 2007 know the Napoleons were busy shooing Ron Paul supporters away from Jones from the start of RPF.
> 
> 3) Those pushing the AJ is a disinfo agent aren't known for identifying who they think the "real deal" media people are, who aren't compromised. It's always "don't trust the leading guy in the alternative talk show universe" yada yada. Why don't *they* direct us towards the the real causes/sources?


Tell me this.  Why did Alex Jones claim the San Diego shooters did it because "They hated blondes?"  Seriously AJ sounded like George W. Bush when he said that.  "They hate us for our freedoms."  Say what you want but AJ is not singing from the same sheet of music he was singing from just 4 years ago.  And I was here in 2007 and was on the front line of the truther/anti truther civil war.

----------


## lilymc

> I should have stuck with my plan to not watch anymore videos today.  Here's one starring Ms. Performance Art.  I only made it through 1:20, and that was all I could handle.  Remember, this lady runs in the same circles as one of our current candidates for president, and her "art" has appeared in our embassies around the world.
> 
> Oh...definitely NSFW.
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=928_1364734023



Hahah...same, I wish I hadn't clicked on that.  Ewwwwww.   

That reminds me of a person I used to know.  She was a Wiccan, and I heard that her group was into weird stuff similar to that video, like sitting in a big circle naked and masturbating.   Ms. Performance Art is simply using the cover of 'art' to promote all that occult ritual /sex magick stuff.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> Is this verified? They can't be this dumb.


I'm beginning to think it's BS. Sorry.

----------


## The One

If you had a friend, and he was convicted of molesting teenage boys, would you stay in touch with him?  Tony Molesta would.

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/48488

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/28/us...cing.html?_r=1

----------


## lilymc

> I'm beginning to think it's BS. Sorry.


What is, that the guy died?   Or that it had anything to do with Hillary?

----------


## AuH20

> I'm beginning to think it's BS. Sorry.


Not your fault. There are fake news sites all over.

----------


## Ender

> Tell me this.  Why did Alex Jones claim the San Diego shooters did it because "They hated blondes?"  Seriously AJ sounded like George W. Bush when he said that.  "They hate us for our freedoms."  Say what you want but AJ is not singing from the same sheet of music he was singing from just 4 years ago.  And I was here in 2007 and was on the front line of the truther/anti truther civil war.


Especially since witnesses said the shooters were tall white guys.

----------


## staerker

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/28442




> From:9257857862@vzwpix.com To: 2022500101@vzwpix.com, gpodesta@gmail.com, 8574131969@vzwpix.com, john.podesta@gmail.com Date: 2014-03-30 19:15 Subject:


Attachments:



> Disney magic bands. Part operations management at its best and part magic. We are on the Disney magic bus.

----------


## AuH20



----------


## UWDude

Notice Clinton supporters never get censored.
Notice, there is a clear pattern of censorship against Trump supporters.
This is just another regular election, eh?

----------


## devil21

> https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/...the_fuck_open/
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/...Z3&sh=547ef14e


Speaking of Brock, here's how he connects with the Correct The Record shill operation and campaign money laundering.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...heme-unearthed

----------


## Working Poor

The battle is not against flesh and blood but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.. Eph6: 12

----------


## DGambler

> The battle is not against flesh and blood but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.. Eph6: 12


That is the most apropos Bible verse I have seen I a long time.

----------


## Patrick Henry

If this disgusting evil filth is true (likely) and comes out, this country is going to go up in flames.

----------


## staerker

> Yes.  Correct me if I am wrong, but I think this is the first time an official statement has come from the Hillary campaign that the wikileaks emails may be fake.  Definitely worried.
> 
> There have been plenty of interviews by either Clinton staff members or other Democrats that have made comments either downplaying it or pivoting to "the Russians", but that's about it.  This is for the most part, a first.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Remember Trump shat all over boy Rand in primaries, the good doctor may not be unbiased observer.


No one is unbiased, but Ron's critique should be every true libertarian's critique.  Trump is the enemy of freedom.

----------


## staerker



----------


## staerker



----------


## staerker

Remember the Sandlers from the pizza map handkerchief code email?

They wish John a "safe trip" the day after Madeleine is kidnapped.

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/9364





>

----------


## AuH20

> Remember Trump shat all over boy Rand in primaries, the good doctor may not be unbiased observer.


He had to be abit unnerved by how it all transpired. His son meticulously planned this run 2.5 years earlier and then in comes this loudmouth businessman that sucked all the oxygen out of the room.

----------


## staerker

What are their connections in Portugal?

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/em...rticle/2567431



> A longtime Clinton supporter and *ambassador to Portugal* under President Bill Clinton, *Bagley gave between $1 million and $5 million to the Clinton Foundation* and $5,000 to Ready for Hillary, foundation records and OpenSecrets.org show.


What does Bagley do with her time?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_Frawley_Bagley



> Bagley is a member of the Board of Directors of the International Centre for Missing & Exploited Children (ICMEC), a global nonprofit organization that combats *child sexual exploitation, child pornography, and child abduction*.






> Remember the Sandlers from the pizza map handkerchief code email?
> 
> They wish John a "safe trip" the day after Madeleine is kidnapped.
> 
> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/9364

----------


## AuH20

> No one is unbiased, but Ron's critique should be every true libertarian's critique.  Trump is the enemy of freedom.


Freedom left town decades ago. Trump is trying to pick the locks on the shackles.

----------


## CPUd

> Freedom left town decades ago. Trump is trying to pick the locks on the shackles.


How's he trying to do that?

----------


## AuH20

> How's he trying to do that?


See his ethics reform package targeting corporate and foreign influence.

----------


## lilymc

> Remember the Sandlers from the pizza map handkerchief code email?
> 
> They wish John a "safe trip" the day after Madeleine is kidnapped.
> 
> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/9364


Holy crap... If wikipedia is right, then this is uncanny.   Almost too much, like they want people to figure this out? Or someone is trolling?    (or is that crazy?)

Do we know where they were at that time?

I found another picture of them.

----------


## parocks

> Remember the Sandlers from the pizza map handkerchief code email?
> 
> They wish John a "safe trip" the day after Madeleine is kidnapped.
> 
> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/9364



Read that email again.  I don't see the sandlers withing john a safe trip.  and the link is broken add a www

----------


## parocks

> He had to be abit unnerved by how it all transpired. His son meticulously planned this run 2.5 years earlier and then in comes this loudmouth businessman that sucked all the oxygen out of the room.


That sucked.

----------


## CPUd

> See his ethics reform package targeting corporate and foreign influence.


How is it any different from any other candidate who makes those same promises and sticks to them until the day after election day?

----------


## parocks

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...mccann-suspect

That's the Guardian article where the pictures of the kidnappers are from.

----------


## AuH20

> How is it any different from any other candidate who makes those same promises and sticks to them until the day after election day?


He needs these reforms to advance his presidential agenda. Corporate and foreign money is opposed to him at the moment. Attacking the source of one's troubles is logical.

----------


## AngryCanadian

Anyone have any thoughts on this? banned user.
During the 90s The Elites Had Sex With Children Mostly with Boys in Europe,Italy
Jun, 5 2016 




> There were people who dressed up in Robes wearing Animal masks, usual from 12/2Am or so they were standing while they were holding the candles.

----------


## CPUd

> He needs these reforms to advance his presidential agenda. Corporate and foreign money is opposed to him at the moment. Attacking the source of one's troubles is logical.


Why does his campaign keep soliciting foreign donations even after being warned not to?

----------


## lilymc

@staerker - Did you hear about the McCann thing on reddit?  It's being talked about over there too:

https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/...esta_abducted/

Check this out: http://sli.mg/xqMMHr

----------


## sdsubball23

> He had to be abit unnerved by how it all transpired. His son meticulously planned this run 2.5 years earlier and then in comes this loudmouth businessman that sucked all the oxygen out of the room.


The oxygen was sucked out of the room by 24/7 coverage of Trump on the mainstream media.

----------


## Weston White

> to what?  I'm dying to know!


http://www.infowars.com/the-eu-a-pow...ile-hierarchy/

http://www.infowars.com/elijah-wood-...dophile-elite/

http://www.infowars.com/censored-jou...edophile-ring/

http://www.infowars.com/about-40-pol...e-ring-report/

----------


## Weston White

> Why would Obama spend 65 k on flying in hot dogs and pizza from Chicago? MAJOR RED FLAGS.


And why is waitresses in double quotations?

----------


## parocks

> @staerker - Did you hear about the McCann thing on reddit?  It's being talked about over there too:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/...esta_abducted/
> 
> Check this out: http://sli.mg/xqMMHr



https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/...ifice/d9pa6yj/


They're thinking that Podesta's pedo buddies are burning children alive in Pizza ovens as a sacrifice to Moloch.   That certainly ties together a lot of the themes that we've been encountering in the emails.

The world now makes more sense if you assume that Elites = Satanic Pedophiles.   It makes NFL discussions interesting again.    "Is Derek Carr an Elite Quarterback?" "There is no evidence that Derek Carr is a Satanic Pedophile.  If you're calling Carr "Elite",  you're calling him a "Satanic Pedophile".

----------


## parocks

https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/..._knowledge_of/

About Spirit Cooking.   John Podesta is apparently an experienced occultist.

----------


## Weston White

> From: Kathryn Tate [mailto:kathy@ktate.com]
> Sent: Tuesday, September 02, 2014 10:04 AM
> To: Sandler, Susan
> Cc: Sandler, Herbert
> Subject: You left something at the Field house
> 
> Susan & Herb I just came from checking the Field house and I have a square cloth handkerchief (white w/ black) that was left on the kitchen island. Happy to send it via the mail if you let me know where I should send it. I also meant to inquire yesterday about the pillows you purchased. I can send them as well, if you let me know where they are in the house. Safe travels to all Kate






> From:ses@sandlerfoundation.org
> To: john.podesta@gmail.com
> Date: 2014-09-02 17:54
> Subject: Did you leave a handkerchief
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John,
> 
> ...



I find the following curious:


1.  She refers to a (presumed) luxury rental property as a proper noun "Field house", which is commonly an indoor sporting arena.

2.  These are very wealthy people, who cares about a mere handkerchief, unless there is something clearly special about it.

3.  She contacts a female and male about to inquire about the handkerchief, commonly a male item.

4. She send multiple copies of the email to what seems to be the same person (Sandler twice and Herbert), but never any emails to Podesta.

5.  Later on that same day Susan then contacts Podesta to ask about the item, altering the description from a white w/ black handkerchief to a pizza-related map handkerchief.  If it was my inquiry I would simply ask: "Hey John, did you leave behind a white/black handkerchief behind at the Field house last weekend?  The realtor found one and is asking about it."

5a.  Isn't that a really strange way to refer to an item--a map that SEEMS to be pizza-related?  And if it is simply a pizza stain, who uses handkerchiefs to eat pizza--in a house certainly to have ample cloth napkins available?

6.  The email was sent on Tuesday, following a 3-day Labor Day weekend.  The guest list was apparently small.

7.  What is this pillow talk about, could that be a reference to drugs or medications, coke or SSRI?  Why would she have such trouble finding the pillows in question, why would they want them mailed to them, is it that the pillows could really be so valued?

8.  Is "yorus" really a typo, could there be a covert meaning within this "typo"?

9.

Kathryn Tate Interiors

https://who.godaddy.com/whoisstd.asp...Tg%20K794Vgxcd

http://www.houzz.com/pro/ktate/kathryn-tate-interiors

AND

http://www.sandlerfoundation.org/

----------


## Weston White

> The email being highlighted here: https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/32795





> Oh, he's useful alright.  Anyone that remembers the "old" AJ and compares to the "new" AJ should know that something major changed there.


Yea, he frequently curses now, before he totally railed against foul language.

He frequently goes into frothing, raving diatribes far exceeding his commonplace angry ranting/venting.

According to AJ, he should weigh about 150-pounds by now with a ripped eight-pack.

He never gave Ron Paul even a fraction of the exposure that he is providing Trump (and never really gave Rand Paul so much as the time of day.)

The inner ranks of the Inforwars crew seems to consistently be full of disputation with people leaving constantly, providing little to no explanation, from Jason Bermas, Aaron Dykes and Melissa Melton (Now seem to be married?), Jakari Jackson, Mike Adams/The Health Ranger (also dumped all of his product packages from the Online store), the guy in Hawaii (cannot think of his name), and several others, such as the female that monitored the Planet Infowars social/dating site.

Constantly claims that he is not plugging his own products enough, when in fact he plugs the hell out of his (health) products--as if his viewers are so dumb they do not notice.  (Also clearly lies when he says he only advertises products that he himself has tried and uses, yea right.)

Really, he needs to the change the name of the show to _The Donald Trump Show_ -- Starring Alex Jones.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> 


This is pretty much the smoking gun for me that something is going on. It doesn't have the Comet Ping Pong logo which also very closely resembles a pedo symbol. I didn't even know that pedos had symbols, but once you read the FBI doc it creeps you the $#@! out. Why would three restaurants, all within close proximity all be using these symbols?

Anyone know if there was any truth to the rumor that they were connected by some underground warehouse?

----------


## AuH20

> The oxygen was sucked out of the room by 24/7 coverage of Trump on the mainstream media.


Trump is a towering figure that oozes charisma. Rand could not have competed with that. Scott Adams has wrote essays about this phenomenon. Even the inner circle in the DNC favorably compared Trump to the late Steve Jobs in terms of sales promotion.

----------


## UWDude

> He never gave Ron Paul even a fraction of the exposure that he is providing Trump


Whatever.  Ron Paul was on Infowars more than Trump.  You are full of it.

----------


## UWDude

,,,,

----------


## alucard13mm

> Whatever.  Ron Paul was on Infowars more than Trump.  You are full of it.


I was introduced to ron paul via alex jones. Haha. Didnt he also had wally paul, brother of ron paul, on for a bit?

----------


## Weston White

> Whatever.  Ron Paul was on Infowars more than Trump.  You are full of it.


Oh you must not be a regular listener of AJ, I am.  I kid you not every show, each day, for virtually the entirety of the show is all Trump talk, all the time, everything is geared towards supporting Trump--for the entire last year.

I did not say anything about have them on as guests.  Which, by the by, would hurt them more than help them if they were to publicly speak as a guest of Inforwars.

----------


## UWDude

> Which, by the by, would hurt them more than help them if they were to publicly speak as a guest of Inforwars.


So which is it?

Is it bad or good Ron Paul got less attention than Trump?

----------


## devil21

> Oh you must not be a regular listener of AJ, I am.  I kid you not every show, each day, for virtually the entirety of the show is all Trump talk, all the time, everything is geared towards supporting Trump--for the entire last year.
> 
> I did not say anything about have them on as guests.  Which, by the by, would hurt them more than help them if they were to publicly speak as a guest of Inforwars.


I don't listen to him now and didn't much before either, just visited the website to see what interesting articles were posted.  That is where I noticed the biggest change.  He made great stuff like Obama Deception (probably one of the most eye opening documentaries of the time) and the stuff that few others would dare talk about.  Now the website is basically just another MSM outlet but spun with commentary that is "tinfoil hat friendly".  Also, some pictures of AJ and his staff surfaced in recent years that were "questionable", roughly timed with when that big tit chick joined their crew.  Then there's the "gotcha" video of AJ and Gergen about the Grove that could be viewed in a different light than the claimed story.  Any way, something definitely changed there and there's no point bothering much with AJ/IW anymore.  As another poster pointed out, his acting has become so bad that it's unbearable to even watch the occasional clip.

----------


## Weston White

> So which is it?
> 
> Is it bad or good Ron Paul got less attention than Trump?


There is difference between a having a guest and talking positively (and non-stop) about a past guest or an individual.  (Viz., recall the firestorm that followed the time Trump was a phone guest on the show?  Which was originally intended to be in person, but the campaign staff was completely against it.)

----------


## parocks

> I find the following curious:
> 
> 
> 1.  She refers to a (presumed) luxury rental property as a proper noun "Field house", which is commonly an indoor sporting arena.
> 
> 2.  These are very wealthy people, who cares about a mere handkerchief, unless there is something clearly special about it.
> 
> 3.  She contacts a female and male about to inquire about the handkerchief, commonly a male item.
> 
> ...




1)  Do research on Sandler.   Sandler destroyed the economy.  Caused the housing bubble.  SNL said they should be shot.  Multi Billionaires.  The other one is a realtor.

2) yorus is likely a typo.  yours vs yorus.   the u and the r are swapped.

3)  I thought the pillow thing was weird as well.

4)  At this point, everyone is in agreement that map that seems pizza related is weird.

5)  the realtor doesn't send an email to Podesta because the realtor doesn't know Podesta,  and the realtor seems to be doing normal realtor things in a normal realtor way. however,  the realtor does mention pillows,  which might just be pillows.

----------


## UWDude

I haven't read the entire the read, but there is another one about "playing dominoes on pasta and pizza", dominoes being code word for BDSM (domination)
There is clearly code in these emails.  it is lazy code... ..they were not expecting to get hacked.

----------


## FunkBuddha

After reading the FBI sheet on pedophilia, it sounds like these people don't think that there's anything wrong with this behavior. Like it's everyone else that isn't into diddling kids that has the problem and so they have to hide it. They've probably convinced the kids that everyone else is against them as well so the kids will lie and defend them.

I had some exposure to one of these creeps as a kid. I lost one of my best friends in the wake of that sick $#@!er. We still to this day don't know if he was murdered or it was suicide. His mother killed herself two months later unexpectedly by overdosing. She was pushing back on the investigation because the guy had video of her son doing something pornographic and she was pointing out that he didn't have the tattoo in the video that he got when he turned 18. Now I wonder if she was murdered.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> I haven't read the entire the read, but there is another one about "playing dominoes on pasta and pizza", dominoes being code word for BDSM (domination)
> There is clearly code in these emails.  it is lazy code... ..they were not expecting to get hacked.


If anyone runs across a good summation of the entire pizza code, comet pizza, etc., post it here so I can share it with a friend of mine, please.

----------


## UWDude

> If anyone runs across a good summation of the entire pizza code, comet pizza, etc., post it here so I can share it with a friend of mine, please.


https://70news.wordpress.com/2016/11...-investigates/

Also, the handkerchief code

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handkerchief_code

There is also a podesta email with a picture attached, just four arms, two children, two adults, with wristbands on.
There is also a wristband code.  (odd pic, don't you think?)
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails...42#attachments

----------


## parocks

> I haven't read the entire the read, but there is another one about "playing dominoes on pasta and pizza", dominoes being code word for BDSM (domination)
> There is clearly code in these emails.  it is lazy code... ..they were not expecting to get hacked.


I haven't seen the dominoes email.  I have seen people referring to it.  Definitely there's a code.  It seems like our government is run by Satanist Pedophiles.  That's what "elite" means now - "satanist pedophiles".  It's what it looks like.   There used to be a term "meritocracy" where talented people somehow by virtue of their talent are able to succeed.  And now it seems like there's some satanic pedophile club and the people who move up the ladder are those who are satanic pedophiles, and they all protect each other.  If you're a satanic pedophile,  you really don't want people who find all that completely awful to be there amongst you, competing with you,  you want only satanic pedophiles surrounding you, your friends,  your "enemies"  everyone,  because no one then will have any incentive whatsoever to get rid of the satanic pedophiles.

And when you go back and look at illuminati,  bohemian grove (actually in the wikileaks),  skull and bones,  there's an awful lot of sick stuff there.

Clinton is doing much better with non religious than Trump is.  Trump is winning all the categories of religious voters.

The quality of things these days is very bad,  and getting worse.  People are turning away from things,  like TV, and movies, and music.  If you assume that untalented satanic pedophiles are making these things,  it would explain a lot more than a theory like, oh,  "they just want to make money".

----------


## UWDude

> After reading the FBI sheet on pedophilia, it sounds like these people don't think that there's anything wrong with this behavior. Like it's everyone else that isn't into diddling kids that has the problem and so they have to hide it. They've probably convinced the kids that everyone else is against them as well so the kids will lie and defend them.
> 
> I had some exposure to one of these creeps as a kid. I lost one of my best friends in the wake of that sick $#@!er. We still to this day don't know if he was murdered or it was suicide. His mother killed herself two months later unexpectedly by overdosing. She was pushing back on the investigation because the guy had video of her son doing something pornographic and she was pointing out that he didn't have the tattoo in the video that he got when he turned 18. Now I wonder if she was murdered.


the kids are kept in line by being given pets.
And then they threaten to torture their pets if the kids do not do as told.
No marks on the bodies of the children.  Just dead animals.

----------


## staerker

> If anyone runs across a good summation of the entire pizza code, comet pizza, etc., post it here so I can share it with a friend of mine, please.


Don't have a good summary atm, just a lot of circular rabbit holes.

Here's another: https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/...on_on_clinton/

----------


## UWDude

All I can say is, there is a huge difference between this sick degrading mix of politics and porn, compared to Trump.
You people have about 1 peaceful day left to get on the right side of history.

I like my porn porn, and my politics politics.  This blatant hypocrisy where out of one side of her mouth, she yells at donald for his braggadocio, and the other, she promotes herself through this, complete with the 1984 bigscreen in the back...

this was a concert in the past week or so for Hillary.

----------


## CPUd

This is the right side of history right here:

----------


## The One

> Don't have a good summary atm, just a lot of circular rabbit holes.
> 
> Here's another: https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/...on_on_clinton/



That's part of the problem...there is no way to summarize all this.  I just discovered there is now an entire sub dedicated to "Pizzagate."

https://www.reddit.com/r/pizzagate/

----------


## lilymc

> https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/...ifice/d9pa6yj/
> 
> 
> They're thinking that Podesta's pedo buddies are burning children alive in Pizza ovens as a sacrifice to Moloch.   That certainly ties together a lot of the themes that we've been encountering in the emails.
> 
> The world now makes more sense if you assume that Elites = Satanic Pedophiles.   It makes NFL discussions interesting again.    "Is Derek Carr an Elite Quarterback?" "There is no evidence that Derek Carr is a Satanic Pedophile.  If you're calling Carr "Elite",  you're calling him a "Satanic Pedophile".


When people use the word "elites" in these discussions, I don't think anyone is referring to athletes.   

Do you dispute the view that pedohilia is more rampant among the highest global elite circles than among regular people?

----------


## Jamesiv1

//

----------


## staerker

https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/...you_the_laura/ (http://archive.is/m1wkW)
^^^ Go there for *more* details and commentary [also sexually nsfw images] ^^^

Photos:

http://archive.is/Jeh0X


http://archive.is/4uB5R




http://archive.is/ycEwD


http://archive.is/LIHTn


https://archive.fo/YJJnJ


https://archive.fo/5UecO



*"I love infants"*

----------


## staerker

[continued]




*Thee Lolitas!*

----------


## lilymc

Holy crap.  I was looking at "jimmy comet"'s instagram page last night, but I didn't see that other person's page, with a picture of a baby coffin???  What's the story on that, do you have the link to that instagram? Some sort of joke or twisted "art"?

I just noticed that "Jimmy Comet" (James Alefantis)  made his instagram private. It was public last night.  I guess he was getting too many visitors.

https://www.instagram.com/jimmycomet/?hl=en

Btw, on the jimmy comet page, there was a picture of a man having sex with what appeared to be a little girl.  I'm sure someone on reddit saved it, but it is definitely NSFW.

----------


## staerker

> Holy crap.  I was looking at "jimmy comet"'s instagram page last night, but I didn't see that other person's page, with a picture of a baby coffin???  What's the story on that, do you have the link to that instagram? Some sort of joke or twisted "art"?
> 
> I just noticed that "Jimmy Comet" (James Alefantis)  made his instagram private. It was public last night.  I guess he was getting too many visitors.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/jimmycomet/?hl=en
> 
> Btw, on the jimmy comet page, there was a picture of a man having sex with what appeared to be a little girl.  I'm sure someone on reddit saved it, but it is definitely NSFW.


User: werkinonmahnight*cheese*

All except these (that I've seen) are innocuous fabrication jobs.

He's the one who commented "#killroom" in the picture I posted (shown below)




> [continued]


This July he posted this:

http://www.pictaram.com/media/128588...6210_204767231


Along with the other photo I posted:

http://www.pictaram.com/media/108140...0324_204767231
http://www.pictaram.com/media/108127...7322_204767231

----------


## lilymc

^ Thanks.  I actually found his page right after my last post.  And yeah, I saw the coffin pics and a whole bunch of other super creepy pics.

That guy has a fascination with death and killing.    Do we know who he is, other than a friend of  Alefantis?

----------


## staerker

https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/...eraly_posting/

https://archive.is/TS5mj



*Ok this #hrc party looking more fun than I thought*

https://archive.is/bU3Cs

----------


## staerker

> ^ Thanks.  I actually found his page right after my last post.  And yeah, I saw the coffin pics and a whole bunch of other super creepy pics.
> 
> That guy has a fascination with death and killing.    Do we know who he is, other than a friend of  Alefantis?


No problem, and nope. "Jeff Smith"

----------


## Miss Annie

Email from new Wikileaks drop #33 


Fromodesta@podesta.com To: john.podesta@gmail.com  Date: 2015-09-09 17:23 Subject: RE: What dish you wanna cook?

RE: What dish you wanna cook?

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/53200

----------


## Miss Annie

Email from new Wikileaks drop #33 


Fromodesta@podesta.com To: john.podesta@gmail.com  Date: 2015-09-09 17:23 Subject: RE: What dish you wanna cook?

RE: What dish you wanna cook?

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/53200

----------


## UWDude

> Email from new Wikileaks drop #33 
> 
> 
> Fromodesta@podesta.com To: john.podesta@gmail.com  Date: 2015-09-09 17:23 Subject: RE: What dish you wanna cook?
> 
> RE: What dish you wanna cook?
> 
> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/53200


Seems innocuous to me.

----------


## The One

> Seems innocuous to me.



Earlier, someone else put it best..."sometimes pedophiles do just eat a regular meal."

----------


## The One

> Seems innocuous to me.



Earlier, someone else put it best..."sometimes pedophiles do just eat a regular meal."

----------


## AngryCanadian

This confirms my worst fears. Babies and children are sold for the elites for sex.

----------


## otherone

> This confirms my worst fears. Babies and children are sold for the elites for sex.


...and dolls.  BABY sex dolls...

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Email from new Wikileaks drop #33 
> 
> 
> Fromodesta@podesta.com To: john.podesta@gmail.com  Date: 2015-09-09 17:23 Subject: RE: What dish you wanna cook?
> 
> RE: What dish you wanna cook?
> 
> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/53200


Wikileaks is back up?

----------


## UWDude

> Wikileaks is back up?


wikileaks is fine, but this forum seems to have issues.  I see lots of double posts right now.

Also, J'<3 enfants means I love children in french, not necessarily infants.

----------


## parocks

> Seems innocuous to me.


it does.  but I believe that it draws ties between Pedosta and Jimmy Comet

----------


## parocks

> This confirms my worst fears. Babies and children are sold for the elites for sex.


Why do you think they're calling Hillary "Madam"?  Procurer of children for those like the Rothschilds for sex.

----------


## AuH20



----------


## AngryCanadian

> 


What a dump bitch lady gaga  is. If anyone would be dividing the country that would be Hillary.

----------


## otherone

> 


YES!  HILLARY WILL UNITE US ALL!

----------


## staerker

*New emails!*

Torture chamber? Like the one at Comet's?

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/56492




> Last night was fun
> 
> 					Fromodesta@podesta.com
> 					To: john.podesta@gmail.com, podesta.mary@gmail.com
> 					Date: 2014-01-31 19:17
> 					Subject: Last night was fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## UWDude

this is sick

----------


## dannno



----------


## AuH20

edit.

----------


## turinreza

"Spirit Cooking" is an art form of a Partial Birth Abortion then infant rape
Marina 's art is an expression of a partial birth abortion with pedophilia of the newborn

I am not sure if you guys understand what is happening at Podesta's Ping Pong Club.
They are performing a live partial birth abortion onstage where the delivered baby girl
is not killed but birthed and then raped at birth. Then slaughtered.

They are cooking that baby's spirit who just entered into the world.

Ingredients in the "art form":
blood (menstrual blood but prefer child's blood)
sperm 
breast milk

ingredients of partial birth abortion (they just use the technique to get baby out)
blood from the placenta but after birth the blood of the innocent baby when killed
breast milk from the pregnant mother at the birth
sperm from the raping of the just delivered infant.

keep this in mind when you see this video
[youtube]9itWsqzFMVo[/youtube]

This is what Bill, Hillary, Podesta brother's do when they go to the Rape island of Epstein.

Remember in the art form, there is a child figure that the artist splashes blood onto
and writes the recipe on the wall? The purpose is to simulate I believe a baby that has just been born covered with blood.

see your video again as well, Podesta's hands are cut from performing this.
Also, in the emails they left bloodied hankerchiefs from these partial birth abortion
participation...

[youtube]PSKsawfSbkE[/youtube]

please understand what is truly happening

----------


## lilymc



----------


## AngryCanadian

>

----------


## Natural Citizen

Scwewy stuff in this thread. Dang.

----------


## Weston White

> Is this verified? They can't be this dumb.


Occurred a couple of days before Comey changed his tune too, yet another coincidence?

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Occurred a couple of days before Comey changed his tune too, yet another coincidence?


And yet Hillary, Bill, Tony, everyone else in the leaks walk freely....

----------


## Weston White

> There have been plenty of interviews by either Clinton staff members or other Democrats that have made comments either downplaying it or pivoting to "the Russians", but that's about it.  This is for the most part, a first.


I saw a comment on a Website a few days ago that summed this up nicely, something to the effect of: "If your neighbor tells you the plumber is diddling your wife and then shows you evidence of it, does the source of this revelation really matter?"

----------


## Weston White

> Remember the Sandlers from the pizza map handkerchief code email?
> 
> They wish John a "safe trip" the day after Madeleine is kidnapped.





> John Podestas first email on Wikileaks is dated May 4th 2007.
> 
> Per Wikipedia Madeline disappeared May 3rd 2007.


http://truthfeed.com/breaking-bombsh...on-case/34348/

----------


## Weston White

> This is pretty much the smoking gun for me that something is going on. It doesn't have the Comet Ping Pong logo which also very closely resembles a pedo symbol. I didn't even know that pedos had symbols, but once you read the FBI doc it creeps you the $#@! out. Why would three restaurants, all within close proximity all be using these symbols?
> 
> Anyone know if there was any truth to the rumor that they were connected by some underground warehouse?




Check out the Website for the Terasol Artisans (on their logo, notice the little hand over the adult hand, and likely a little heart over an adult heart), are those photos not of Clinton and Albrecht?

http://www.terasolartisans.com/

----------


## Weston White

> Trump is a towering figure that oozes charisma. Rand could not have competed with that. Scott Adams has wrote essays about this phenomenon. Even the inner circle in the DNC favorably compared Trump to the late Steve Jobs in terms of sales promotion.


Well then perhaps Trump should run a line of colognes and fancy undies?

----------


## FunkBuddha

> Check out the Website for the Terasol Artisans (on their logo, notice the little hand over the adult hand, and likely a little heart over an adult heart), are those photos not of Clinton and Albrecht?
> 
> http://www.terasolartisans.com/


Yeah. I just showed the stuff around the Comet Pizza shop to the wife telling her this is why I have to do what I'm going to do today. Combining this with everything else, it's just too much to write off as "conspiracy theory."

----------


## parocks

You would think that there would be angry mobs forming by now.   The government is useless.

----------


## staerker

> 


this

----------


## jonhowe

> Yeah. I just showed the stuff around the Comet Pizza shop to the wife telling her this is why I have to do what I'm going to do today. Combining this with everything else, it's just too much to write off as "conspiracy theory."


Dude, what are you doing today?

----------


## FunkBuddha

> Dude, what are you doing today?


That did sound bad, didn't it?

I voted for the orange man as I wept for my country.

----------


## Weston White

lolz  AJ is trying like the dickens to get Ron Paul to come out supporting Trump, as well as accepting a position a Trump administration.

Ron Paul finishes with (paraphrasing): "You  know voting is rigged.  They control voting over seas, they control voting here."

----------


## staerker



----------


## dannno

> lolz  AJ is trying like the dickens to get Ron Paul to come out supporting Trump, as well as accepting a position a Trump administration.
> 
> Ron Paul finishes with (paraphrasing): "You  know voting is rigged.  They control voting over seas, they control voting here."


I like how Ron Paul out-conspiracies AJ sometimes.

----------


## devil21

> I like how Ron Paul out-conspiracies AJ sometimes.


Truth is stranger than fiction.




> the kids are kept in line by being given pets.
> And then they threaten to torture their pets if the kids do not do as told.
> No marks on the bodies of the children.  Just dead animals.


Someone mentioned Fritz Springmeier iirc.  Look up the online pdfs "The Illuminati Formula Used to Create an Undetectable Total Mind Controlled Slave" and "Deeper Insights Into The Illuminate Formula".  I won't link them.  You have to make the choice to seek them for yourself.  Any way, those sorts of tactics are very much in use in those circles.  The rabbit hole is very deep and dark so anyone that decides to delve further into this should consider that it may profoundly change your entire worldview, in light of what this thread reveals.

eta:  Also notice that Trump constantly makes several Satanic hand signs during his speeches and appearances.  

Devil horns


The "OK" sign, which is also "666"


Inverted pyramid


No surprise he was reported on Lolita Express and is part of the club.

----------


## The One

Okay, now I want to see a real investigation.

----------


## AngryCanadian

I think this brought Hillary down.

----------


## The One

> I think this brought Hillary down.



Her losing the election isn't even close to enough to satisfy me.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe

>

----------


## PatriotOne

Thanks Lily.  So many more posters, so little time to ggo through them all and point the innuendo on them out.

----------


## PatriotOne

Her bio....anyone else see a pattern there?  

About Sasha Lord

Satt Nam, I am... Promoter, Booker, Curator, Tour Manager, Educator, and Mentor based in the District of Columbia.

Past Life:
Sasha Lord worked at *Black Cat* 2001-2005, graduated from George Mason University in 2005 in Therapeutic Recreation specializing in *working with At-Risk Populations*. In 2003, Sasha Lord was a outdoor facilitator at *Hemlock* Overlook specializing in At-Risk Populations. In 2004, Sasha Lord volunteered in *Salem* Oregon with The Girl Scouts of *Santiam* Council helping facilitate "Girl Scout Beyond Bars". From 2007 to 2011, Sasha worked for The Girl Scouts of the Nation's Capital as a Field Director for Central Prince William County (VA) as well as running an outreach Girl Scout Troop at the Prince William County Juvenile Detention Center. Sasha also has a Yoga Teacher 200 Hour Certification with Yoga District. 



Wonder what the hand gesture means and what exactly is she a curator of?  Pedo's often work with children.  The "at risk" one's are easier to groom.


https://static1.squarespace.com/stat...8/?format=750w

----------


## KEEF

> John Podesta's "spirit cooking" dinner's idea of dessert. John Podesta , the pedophile who said Hillary couldn't Concede last night... Demons are cannibals, the nephilm were,, this is all demon worship.. notice that in the video the audience are wearing white jackets like doctors at Planned Parenthood, similar to the abortionist (doctors) wear when doing an abortion. The pentagram on the womb is an indication that the target of the "spirit cooking" is the unborn fetus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what "spirit cooking" is all about, the destruction of the unborn baby..﻿


Maybe I missed it, but could this be tied to the Planned Parenthood videos that were released a while ago about selling. Oft parts?

----------


## parocks

> So it's a gamble each time you go?  I hope I show up on normal rock band night and not $#@! little kids night.


Oh, this is in Washington, DC.  You should leave Washington DC.   I hear it's a SWAMP.

I'm just saying that Comet Ping Pong isn't 100% Satanic Pedophile.   

If you had to live there,  you'd go to see bands you've heard of,  touring indie acts.  Or,  if you knew they were doing satanic pedophile stuff,  you wouldn't go at all.

I just looked even more closely at the poster art,  and I'd have to say that by and large,  it's good poster art.  I'm completely missing the satanic pedophile stuff on that page.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Oh, this is in Washington, DC.  You should leave Washington DC.   I hear it's a SWAMP.
> 
> I just looked even more closely at the poster art,  and I'd have to say that by and large,  it's good poster art.  *I'm completely missing the satanic pedophile stuff* on that page.


Yeah...that's what they are counting on.

----------


## parocks

> Her bio....anyone else see a pattern there?  
> 
> About Sasha Lord
> 
> Satt Nam, I am... Promoter, Booker, Curator, Tour Manager, Educator, and Mentor based in the District of Columbia.
> 
> Past Life:
> Sasha Lord worked at *Black Cat* 2001-2005, graduated from George Mason University in 2005 in Therapeutic Recreation specializing in *working with At-Risk Populations*. In 2003, Sasha Lord was a outdoor facilitator at *Hemlock* Overlook specializing in At-Risk Populations. In 2004, Sasha Lord volunteered in *Salem* Oregon with The Girl Scouts of *Santiam* Council helping facilitate "Girl Scout Beyond Bars". From 2007 to 2011, Sasha worked for The Girl Scouts of the Nation's Capital as a Field Director for Central Prince William County (VA) as well as running an outreach Girl Scout Troop at the Prince William County Juvenile Detention Center. Sasha also has a Yoga Teacher 200 Hour Certification with Yoga District. 
> 
> ...




It helps if you know what Black Cat is.

It's owned by Dave Grohl of Nirvana and the Foo Fighters.   Pretty famous rock star guy.  Been open since fall 1993 - spring 1994.  Did then, and still does,  bring in top indie acts.  Used to be sort of a home base for Dischord acts.

----------


## parocks

> Yeah...that's what they are counting on.


Hey,  why don't YOU point it out.

I suspect that many of you are equating indie rock with satanism and pedophila.    Podesta's own art hanging on his walls is far worse.  The emails are far worse.

Show me all the bad art, explain why it's bad?  I see a Ty Seagall poster there.  I don't see pedo stuff.  Show the pedo stuff.

----------


## parocks

> Here's one with a young girl and boy stylized as pizza holding hands featuring Princa Rama and Heavy Breathing.  Includes a 15 min interactive excorcise (note spelling (exorcise..as in demons) and pizza excorcism.  Pizza obviously code word for something else.  Would you take your child to an excorcism?.
> 
> http://www.sashalordpresents.com/poster-art/



That was the bad one.  The Heavy Breathing band is questionable.

----------


## parocks

> 


explain this in great detail.   I've heard of Kid Congo.

----------


## lilymc

> explain this in great detail.   I've heard of Kid Congo.


I was just posting that for Patriot One, because he was having trouble embedding it.

What he was pointing out (which is clear to me too) was not any one picture, but the *pattern of babies and children* coupled with the themes of death/satanism.  (upside down crosses, pentagrams, etc.)  Open your eyes.  It's right there in front of you.

----------


## PatriotOne

> It helps if you know what Black Cat is.
> 
> It's owned by Dave Grohl of Nirvana and the Foo Fighters.   Pretty famous rock star guy.  Been open since fall 1993 - spring 1994.  Did then, and still does,  bring in top indie acts.  Used to be sort of a home base for Dischord acts.


Yes.  I know.  Still named after a cat associated with witchcraft like forever.  That info, which I already knew btw, doesn't change all the witchcraft references in Sasha Lords bio...including black cat...lol.

----------


## PatriotOne

Parocks...when I find a pizza joint called Pizza and Pedophilia, you'll be the first to know.  In the meantime, you should go research Satanism and pedophilia and their methods and symbolism.  I don't have time to explain it all to you.  The poster art is rife with it for those with the eyes to see it.  It's not like they can advertise openly right?  It's like an insiders language, symbolism.  Even with that some of it is blatant if you don't have even a basic understanding of it.

----------


## PatriotOne

> I was just posting that for Patriot One, because he was having trouble embedding it.
> 
> What he was pointing out (which is clear to me too) was not any one picture, but the *pattern of babies and children* coupled with the themes of death/satanism.  (upside down crosses, pentagrams, etc.)  Open your eyes.  It's right there in front of you.


Thanks Lily...I'm a female btw.  Common mistake.

----------


## PatriotOne

Get served at Comet Ping Pong, a hipster-heavy pizza parlor in the Upper Northwest with rough concrete walls, *bathrooms hidden behind secret panels*, and table tennis galore. Thin-crust pies from the wood-burning oven are as much of an attraction as the regularly scheduled live bands.

David Sax, New York Magazine 

http://www.cometpingpong.com/street-cred/

----------


## lilymc

> Thanks Lily...I'm a female btw.  Common mistake.


Woops, sorry for assuming you were a guy.  The majority here are male, it seems. 

Anyway... I agree with whoever said that we shouldn't let this story die just because the election is over.   I wonder what the reaction was by the authorities who were alerted to this:

----------


## parocks

> I'm well aware of that. I wasn't talking about the names, but the imagery.  You're free to disagree that there's anything creepy about images of babies and pentagrams and upside down crosses, etc.  Whatever floats your boat.


No,  I'm saying that there are 100+  pieces of poster art.   And you found a handful that are bad.  

I'm arguing that you should shift away from looking at hundreds of rock posters - and most of that art is actually quite good art,  well designed posters - and I say that as someone who got paid $ to make rock poster in the mid atlantic area (and someone who was at the Black Cat in DC on the day it opened).   I also lived in DC for about a year, and it was the worst place I ever lived.

----------


## parocks

We have pictures, sketches from Portugal,  of 2 people that look a whole lot like the Podestas.   The Podestas are who need to be looked at.

Hey,  let's stop looking at the real evidence of the bad guys,  and look through hundreds of rock posters made by someone who isn't relevant at all to wikileaks or Clinton or the Billionaire pedophiles.  

It seems like some are intentionally trying to drag this off course.

----------


## jonhowe

> For some reason,  we aren't attacking rich, famous satanic pedophiles any more,  but indie rock bands.  Ty Seagall is a well known indie rock act.


I saw him at Webster Hall earlier this year. Best show in awhile!

----------


## DGambler

I'm concerned that people are going to stop looking into this now that the election is over.

----------


## The One

> I'm concerned that people are going to stop looking into this now that the election is over.



They're still very active.

https://www.reddit.com/r/pizzagate/?

----------


## DGambler

> They're still very active.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pizzagate/?


Thanks, I'm new to reddit

----------


## parocks

> I saw him at Webster Hall earlier this year. Best show in awhile!


Never saw him,  but I do like my indie rock.  Don't live near NYC.  Last show I saw was Shellac and Shannon Wright a couple of weeks ago.

----------


## PatriotOne

> You may or may not agree, but I think if one wants to look deep into this stuff and try to expose it, you have to be spiritually protected. Not to change the topic, but researching corruption and the NWO is one of the things that led me to Christ.  I was going to say more, but I don't even know if you're a believer or not. So you might already know this.


Your telling me!  I was researching Satanism one day, gotten really upset and started having a panic attack so stepped away from it and got in my car to distance myself.  I was coming to a stoplight so was starting to slow down for the light.  Something floored my gas pedal.  I try to slam on my brakes but my car wouldn't stop.  I finally had to use my emergency break to stop car.  I was so scared.  One might think there was something wrong with gas/brake pedals but there wasn't.  It never happened again.  Literally something else pushed my gas pedal to the floor.

I've always been pretty much agnostic all my life until I started researching MK Ultra and then Satanism (~8 yrs ago now).  It was only then did I know there was an entity such as God because I certainly knew there was a satan after looking at that stuff.  You can't look at that stuff without knowing he really exists.  I literally said to myself, there has to be a god because there sure as hell was a satan.  I then sat down and prayed to god to give me the strength to be able to research it because it was important to me to understand what was really going on in this world and our Government, etc.  

Then I started researching organized religions and come to realize they have long been taken over by the evil one itself for the most part.  So I do not identify with any religion but I have my own relationship with him.  He doesn't talk much though....lol.  It's a one sided convo but I feel protected anyways.  And it allows me to look at the heinous stuff without worrying about it giving me a heart attack.

----------


## PatriotOne

Figures.  _Ping Ponging_ (Comet Ping Pong) is a slang term used to describe a certain sexual act involving a threesome.  I won't go into detail here but easily googable.

----------


## PatriotOne



----------


## PatriotOne

Can someone with better eyes than me tell me if that is children with the hooded man in the background on the middle right border on the picture above?

----------


## donnay

> Your telling me!  I was researching Satanism one day, gotten really upset and started having a panic attack so stepped away from it and got in my car to distance myself.  I was coming to a stoplight so was starting to slow down for the light.  Something floored my gas pedal.  I try to slam on my brakes but my car wouldn't stop.  I finally had to use my emergency break to stop car.  I was so scared.  One might think there was something wrong with gas/brake pedals but there wasn't.  It never happened again.  Literally something else pushed my gas pedal to the floor.
> 
> I've always been pretty much agnostic all my life until I started researching MK Ultra and then Satanism (~8 yrs ago now).  It was only then did I know there was an entity such as God because I certainly knew there was a satan after looking at that stuff.  You can't look at that stuff without knowing he really exists.  I literally said to myself, there has to be a god because there sure as hell was a satan.  I then sat down and prayed to god to give me the strength to be able to research it because it was important to me to understand what was really going on in this world and our Government, etc.  
> 
> Then I started researching organized religions and come to realize they have long been taken over by the evil one itself for the most part.  So I do not identify with any religion but I have my own relationship with him.  He doesn't talk much though....lol.  It's a one sided convo but I feel protected anyways.  And it allows me to look at the heinous stuff without worrying about it giving me a heart attack.


Luke 10:19 (KJV)
Behold, I give unto you power to tread on serpents and scorpions, and over all the power of the enemy: and nothing shall by any means hurt you.

----------


## jonhowe

> Can someone with better eyes than me tell me if that is children with the hooded man in the background on the middle right border on the picture above?


They're holding what look like riot shields that say "police", so probably not.

----------


## PatriotOne

> They're holding what look like riot shields that say "police", so probably not.


Thanks.  A little less creepy then...lol.

----------


## AngryCanadian

I will just say this but not publicly this pedo ring goes into a lot deeper then you think.

----------


## devil21

> I will just say this but not publicly this pedo ring goes into a lot deeper then you think.


You mean like this?

https://steemit.com/wikileaks/@ausbi...arties-exposed




> Besta Pizza logo contained known pedophile symbolism
>     Besta Pizza logo removed symbolism within the last few days
>     Andrew Kline owns Besta Pizza.
>     Andrew Kline worked/works as an attorney in Human Trafficking Prosecution Unit of the DoJ
>     Andrew Kline was appointed to this position by Bill Clinton


It's been institutionalized to the point that anyone that could possibly prosecute is a participating pedo Sabbatean Frankist themselves.  It's part of the Frankist satanic religion that ALL of the heads of state are part of.  And I do mean all.  And it makes for great blackmail material against any that could step out of line.

----------


## AuH20



----------


## parocks

> You mean like this?
> 
> https://steemit.com/wikileaks/@ausbi...arties-exposed
> 
> 
> 
> It's been institutionalized to the point that anyone that could possibly prosecute is a participating pedo Sabbatean Frankist themselves.  It's part of the Frankist satanic religion that ALL of the heads of state are part of.  And I do mean all.  And it makes for great blackmail material against any that could step out of line.


This could (possibly) be the most accurate statement on "why things are terrible".

----------


## FunkBuddha

I just red-pilled my Hillary supporting cube neighbor by sending him the Podesta, Pizza and Ping Pong video right before he left for the day. He was obviously disturbed and practically speechless.

----------


## PatriotOne

The pizza pedophilia code certainly explains Miley Cyrus's ( a long known sex slave victim to those in the know) pizza fetish advertising....

----------


## PatriotOne

And then of course there's the other well know sex slave Katy Perry:

----------


## PatriotOne

> I just red-pilled my Hillary supporting cube neighbor by sending him the Podesta, Pizza and Ping Pong video right before he left for the day. He was obviously disturbed and practically speechless.


Good for you.  I'm going to lose a lot of facebook friends when I get a chance to do the same....lol.

----------


## AuH20



----------


## fatjohn

Anyone knows why the wayback machine archived Alefantis' Instagram in 2015 but somehow seems to jam when I try to load it?

http://web.archive.org/web/201611062...om/jimmycomet/

----------


## fatjohn

Does anyone thinks this organisation https://www.rallyhealth.com/ also has a pedo logo? (The A in rally)

alexandra migoya is the director, Legal and Business Affairs, and posted 4 little girls on Alefantis' instagram with the quote "double sleepover kick off at comet ping pong". 
Somewhere just over halfway... https://steemit.com/personsofinteres...omet-ping-pong

----------


## misterx

Ok, I just watched the comet ping pong video. What is this stuff? I read about this when it first started breaking, and I was like this is just too crazy, this is nonsense. Is this actually for real? I can't believe people actually do this.

----------


## devil21

> Anyone knows why the wayback machine archived Alefantis' Instagram in 2015 but somehow seems to jam when I try to load it?
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/201611062...om/jimmycomet/


Doing it for me too.  Do you really need to ask why though?

----------


## misterx

This all just seems like disinfo to distract people from the real issues. Then again, John Podesta and the guy at Comet are pretty creepy.

----------


## PatriotOne

> The South Park reference to "harvesting" Britney Spears and Miley Cyrus seems a bit eery now.


Whats the crowd chanting in that video?  I can't make it out.

----------


## PatriotOne

This is creepy.  Someone is filming 2 guys playing ping pong in front of the comet ping pong restaurant's front doors.  There's a child in distress screaming.  Child appears to be inside the restaurant..at least that is the direction the passerby's look for the sound. Child sounds like it is possibly screaming **help me**.  

First of all....if you've only played one game of ping pong in your life you would know how ridiculous it would be to play in an open area along side a busy road.  It would probably take 50 balls per game to play.  Those ping pong players are ""look outs""....not customers.

----------


## misterx

> This is creepy.  Someone is filming 2 guys playing ping pong in front of the comet ping pong restaurant's front doors.  There's a child in distress screaming.  Child appears to be inside the restaurant..at least that is the direction the passerby's look for the sound. Child sounds like it is possibly screaming **help me**.  
> 
> First of all....if you've only played one game of ping pong in your life you would know how ridiculous it would be to play in an open area along side a busy road.  It would probably take 50 balls per game to play.  Those ping pong players are ""look outs""....not customers.


I watched 1:14. Probably/hopefully just some kid being spanked for misbehaving or throwing a tantrum because he didn't get what he wanted. I wouldn't read anything into it. The person who posted the video is a moron though. "Do the balls go in traffic often?", "who is liable?" It's a freaking ping pong ball, it's not going to hurt anything. You can't drive fast on Connecticut Ave. At those speeds, it's not even going to scratch the paint.

----------


## dannno

> I watched 1:14. Probably/hopefully just some kid being spanked for misbehaving or throwing a tantrum because he didn't get what he wanted. I wouldn't read anything into it. The person who posted the video is a moron though. "Do the balls go in traffic often?", "who is liable?" It's a freaking ping pong ball, it's not going to hurt anything. You can't drive fast on Connecticut Ave. At those speeds, it's not even going to scratch the paint.


Ok, first of all, this video was from 2007. I'm pretty sure the person who originally made it wasn't investigating any type of pedo rings, they were just weirded out by the traffic hazard and took video. Incidentally, there is a kid screaming in the video, and knowing all the other stuff we know about the place that seems pretty weird. 

But also it's not about the ping pong ball doing damage, it is about the ping pong ball bouncing off someone's window and freaking them out and causing an accident. The table seems to be set back pretty far from traffic when you look at it form another angle, so I wouldn't flip too hard on the traffic hazard. 

But knowing what we know about this place, it wouldn't surprised me if they had people out front playing ping pong to watch the doors while nefarious activities took place inside.

----------


## misterx

> Ok, first of all, this video was from 2007. I'm pretty sure the person who originally made it wasn't investigating any type of pedo rings, they were just weirded out by the traffic hazard and took video. Incidentally, there is a kid screaming in the video, and knowing all the other stuff we know about the place that seems pretty weird. 
> 
> But also it's not about the ping pong ball doing damage, it is about the ping pong ball bouncing off someone's window and freaking them out and causing an accident. The table seems to be set back pretty far from traffic when you look at it form another angle, so I wouldn't flip too hard on the traffic hazard. 
> 
> But knowing what we know about this place, it wouldn't surprised me if they had people out front playing ping pong to watch the doors while nefarious activities took place inside.


I'm aware of that, but again, it's not unusual to hear kids screaming in public when they are being disciplined or don't get their way. Now if there is proof anyone of stuff being done to children at this place, then it becomes creepy.

I highly doubt a ping pong ball is going to cause someone to freak out and have an accident, if it does they shouldn't be driving in the first place. Besides, if it goes into the street it's not even going to hit a windshield.

----------


## PatriotOne

> I watched 1:14. Probably/hopefully just some kid being spanked for misbehaving or throwing a tantrum because he didn't get what he wanted. I wouldn't read anything into it. The person who posted the video is a moron though. "Do the balls go in traffic often?", "who is liable?" It's a freaking ping pong ball, it's not going to hurt anything. You can't drive fast on Connecticut Ave. At those speeds, it's not even going to scratch the paint.


Can hear child screaming inside a restaurant with closed doors and across several lanes of traffic on a video tape recording.  Severly distressed whatever is going on.  And again..playing ping pong there is totally nonsensical.  And in the dark.  Look outs...not customers.

----------


## misterx

> Can hear child screaming inside a restaurant with closed doors and across several lanes of traffic on a video tape recording.  Severly distressed whatever is going on.  And again..playing ping pong there is totally nonsensical.  Look outs...not customers.


Go camp outside a Chuck E Cheese, it won't be long before you hear the same thing. It doesn't prove a pedophile ring.
You've never been to DC. It's not nonsensical. People do that kind of stuff all the time. If they were lookouts, they'd be doing something that would attract less attention.

----------


## jonhowe

> This is creepy.  Someone is filming 2 guys playing ping pong in front of the comet ping pong restaurant's front doors.  There's a child in distress screaming.  Child appears to be inside the restaurant..at least that is the direction the passerby's look for the sound. Child sounds like it is possibly screaming **help me**.  
> 
> First of all....if you've only played one game of ping pong in your life you would know how ridiculous it would be to play in an open area along side a busy road.  It would probably take 50 balls per game to play.  Those ping pong players are ""look outs""....not customers.


Someone working with the owner of the ping pong place confronting the filmer...

----------


## PatriotOne



----------


## misterx

Dumb video. The guy looked like he just got out of bed. Of course he doesn't want a camera being shoved in his face.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> The pizza pedophilia code certainly explains Miley Cyrus's ( a long known sex slave victim to those in the know) pizza fetish advertising....


Miley Cyrus is a sex slave victim?

And Katy Perry?

----------


## jonhowe

> Dumb video. The guy looked like he just got out of bed. Of course he doesn't want a camera being shoved in his face.


And is supposedly being confronted by a pedo ring leader. Or a code violator. It's unclear.

Either way, creepy behavior going to the guys house.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Good for you.  I'm going to lose a lot of facebook friends when I get a chance to do the same....lol.


Link to video?

----------


## staerker

> This all just seems like disinfo to distract people from the real issues. Then again, John Podesta and the guy at Comet are pretty creepy.


Have you read from the beginning? There is definitely something here, but after a few days of good research, everything got hit with a huge disinfo campaign. Cannot find anywhere to collaborate actual research.

----------


## misterx

> Have you read from the beginning? There is definitely something here, but after a few days of good research, everything got hit with a huge disinfo campaign. Cannot find anywhere to collaborate actual research.


No, I've just skimmed through. You may be right.

----------


## parocks

> Have you read from the beginning? There is definitely something here, but after a few days of good research, everything got hit with a huge disinfo campaign. Cannot find anywhere to collaborate actual research.


Here's one piece of information that could be looked at more closely, perhaps.

Who wrote the phrase "map that seems pizza related"?  

Susan Sandler.

She wrote "map that seems pizza related" to John Podesta.  It's such a bizarre phrase,  it has to be code and both Sander and Podesta know what it's supposed to mean.

Who is Susan Sandler?

The daughter of Marion Sandler.

Who is Marion Sandler?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marion_Sandler


Golden West was sold in October 2006 for $24 billion to Wachovia Bank.[2] The Sandlers owned about 10% of the company at the time of the sale, making their share of the sale price worth $2.4 billion.[2] Of this the Sandlers gave $1.3 billion to the Sandler Foundation.[9]

The Sandlers helped found and are among the largest benefactors of ... the Center for American Progress, a progressive think tank; 


http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/.../#22667e5e14f9
Former Golden West CEO And Billionaire Marion Sandler Dead At 81

Marion Sandler, the former billionaire and  ex-Golden West CEO who instituted borrowing practices that were largely blamed for the housing market collapse, died on Friday. She was 81.

http://articles.latimes.com/2012/jun...ndler-20120605
Marion Sandler dies at 81; World Savings Bank executive

Attacks included a New York Times story that said World's lending practices had deteriorated, a would-be whistle blower on "60 Minutes" who described deceptive practices, and a satirical sketch on NBC-TV's "Saturday Night Live" that said the Sandlers "should be shot" for their roles in the financial meltdown.

SNL creator Lorne Michaels had the skit re-edited for rebroadcast and online, deleting the "should be shot" graphic and other sensitive details and saying there was "absolutely no evidence" of wrongdoing by the Sandlers. The New York Times ran four corrections. An arbitrator, ruling that the "60 Minutes" whistle blower had no evidence, awarded him nothing.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Miley Cyrus is a sex slave victim?
> 
> And Katy Perry?


Yes and yes.  Along with a VERY long laundry list of other celebrities/stars.  Just google mk ultra child stars and the such.  Take ya awhile to get through all the info.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Someone working with the owner of the ping pong place confronting the filmer...


Weird video on both parts.  Weird someone was sent to confront the person who video'd the place and weird that guy who answered looked like a picture of a convicted pedophile...lol.  Of course I suppose I could too after just waking up without my first cup of coffee.

----------


## misterx

> Here's one piece of information that could be looked at more closely, perhaps.
> 
> Who wrote the phrase "map that seems pizza related"?  
> 
> Susan Sandler.
> 
> She wrote "map that seems pizza related" to John Podesta.  It's such a bizarre phrase,  it has to be code and both Sander and Podesta know what it's supposed to mean.


That does sound really weird. It just seems like an inside joke to me. Is pizza really code for something in pedophile circles? And that other weird inside joke thing in the emails, I forget what it was.

----------


## PatriotOne

There is a banker under every slimy rock lifted!  


> Here's one piece of information that could be looked at more closely, perhaps.
> 
> Who wrote the phrase "map that seems pizza related"?  
> 
> Susan Sandler.
> 
> She wrote "map that seems pizza related" to John Podesta.  It's such a bizarre phrase,  it has to be code and both Sander and Podesta know what it's supposed to mean.
> 
> Who is Susan Sandler?
> ...

----------


## PatriotOne

> Link to video?


Several vids to choose from.  Ask funk which one got his Clinton supporter buddy interested.

----------


## PatriotOne

I saw somewhere that map is code for Minor Attracted Person.  Not sure if true but rang true when I saw it.

----------


## PatriotOne

White rich pedophile pulling out the racist card for attacking him.  lol  Ding ding...time for pavlovs dogs to go all up in arms.

_Alefantis says he's even received intimidating direct messages on Facebook and so have others associated with the restaurant, including its purveyors. He calls the attackers "conspiracy theorist, white nationalists made up largely of racists, homophobic individuals who loosely tie together theories and do not attempt to find the truth, and when they do find truth that dispels their theories, they ignore it."_

http://www.washingtoncitypaper.com/n...omet-ping-pong

----------


## PatriotOne

"James Alefantis" = J'aime les enfants = I love children (French).

----------


## Unknownuser

> Parocks...when I find a pizza joint called Pizza and Pedophilia, you'll be the first to know.  In the meantime, you should go research Satanism and pedophilia and their methods and symbolism.  I don't have time to explain it all to you.  The poster art is rife with it for those with the eyes to see it.  It's not like they can advertise openly right?  It's like an insiders language, symbolism.  Even with that some of it is blatant if you don't have even a basic understanding of it.


Vigilantcitizen.com is a great place to start. It's a big website to navigate but worth it! Once you become aware you see it everywhere!

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Yes and yes.  Along with a VERY long laundry list of other celebrities/stars.  Just google mk ultra child stars and the such.  Take ya awhile to get through all the info.


Thanks.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I just red-pilled my Hillary supporting cube neighbor by sending him the Podesta, Pizza and Ping Pong video right before he left for the day. He was obviously disturbed and practically speechless.


Link to video?

----------


## John F Kennedy III



----------


## Danke

I think I am beginning to understand the Dutch guy now, and his long building of a "pizza oven."

----------


## dannno

> I think I am beginning to understand the Dutch guy now, and his long building of a "pizza oven."


/internet

----------


## Danke

Goldmember was Dutch.

----------


## The One

Monica Petersen was in Haiti working for the Human Trafficking Center and also previously worked for the Colorado Human Trafficking Council’s Data & Research Task Force.
She died a few days ago under suspicious circumstances. Her friends on Facebook are looking for answers. Several close friends have made mentions on various FB posts that friends and family have no clear understanding of what happened to Monica except that she died on Sunday.
Earlier this year a FB friend of Monica re-shared a post by Monica where Monica linked to a blog post critical of Hillary Clinton's dealings in Haiti!! SHE WAS ONTO SOMETHING, very likely between now and then she found out about #PIZZAGATE! The linked post was: http://thehaitianblogger.blogspot.co...onduct-in.html
Search FB for Monica Petersen Haiti. This is a compilation of screenshots where I edited out other people's names but they can still be found via FB search:
http://imgur.com/TmiB2gU
See the comments - family and friends are not getting the details!
On August 2015 Monica posted on Facebook a post asking for info on sex trafficking in Haiti because she was heading there to help/investigate! Also shown in the screenshot.
Monica is also mentioned in this report: http://www.leg.state.co.us/Clics/Clics2015A/commsumm.nsf/b4a3962433b52fa787256e5f00670a71/c7210a3a7ccb122c87257ddb006f5a66/$FILE/15SenJud0128AttachE.pdf
A blog post written by Monica: http://humantraffickingcenter.org/gu...mexico-border/
WHAT THE $#@!
UPDATE Good friend of Monica picked up this thread and posted on her Facebook. Search Monica Petersen Haiti and you'll see, name is Bella. LOOKS AT THE COMMENTS. Bella found out what happened and saw it fit to share this Reddit thread. Says quite a lot. http://imgur.com/a/kNEuC
Bella is also linking to the blog post previously found: http://humantraffickingcenter.org/gu...mexico-border/ - hint??
UPDATE 2 Close friends are in the dark and unsure what to make of it. One of them wants to go down to Haiti to investigate: https://i.sli.mg/03JA2Y.png
UPDATE 3 Bella, a friend of Monica's, posted this as well: http://imgur.com/a/yZKqt - "It seems that Monica was in Haiti investigating the Clintons possible ties to a pedophile ring. Monica family hasn't been able to get any straight answers about her death"

----------


## The One

Hillary is paying for the defense of a haitian child trafficker with a lawyer who is a convicted child trafficker.
Hillary and her campaign manager john podesta and top aide hums abedin is associated with marina abramovic who conducts blood rituals . Podesta keeps in touch with convicted child molester former speaker of the House "Denny" (he call him Denny because they are close) Hastert
Proof
Child trafficking
Hillary paid for the legal defense of a haitian woman caught illegally taking 33 children from haiti . The children were not even orphans so no "better life" excuse. The lawyer they paid for WAS A CONVICTED CHILD TRAFFICKER. The individual in question is one Laura Silsby, former director of The New Life Children's Refuge. She was caught trying to steal 33 children from the country, most of whom were not even orphans and had families. Hillary has a LONG history of interest in Ms. Silsby. Wikileak emails dating back till at least 2001 have been found in her archives discussing Laura's NGO. Laura had claimed she planned to build an orphanage in the Dominican Republic, but authorities in the country said she never submitted an application for this purpose. They instead located to Haiti. Sources: https://wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/1...IRES166_a.html https://wikileaks.org/clinton-emails/emailid/3465 Huma Abedin was constantly forwarding Hillary articles on this woman's organization: https://wikileaks.org/clinton-emails/emailid/2772 One of the first things Hillary did when she took over the scene in Haiti was to get Laura off the hook: http://harvardhrj.com/wp-content/upl...09/09/King.pdf And the attorney who represented Laura Silsby? A man who was himself convicted as a sex trafficker: https://wikileaks.org/gifiles/docs/3...sionaries.html Even more disturbing, we uncovered an email in Wikileaks where they are literally pricing how much it costs to transport children: https://wikileaks.org/clinton-emails/emailid/3741 Again, this was the same group that got busted by Haitian Authorities trying to Traffic kids. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Li...7s_Refuge_case They're in the Clinton Emails; https://wikileaks.org/clinton-emails/emailid/3741
Marina Abramovic association with Hillary campaign manager family and hillary top aode Hima Abedin
The Clinton Foundation gave spiritcooker Preistess Marina Abramovic $10,000
MARINA ABRAMOVIC (WHITE COAT) IS A FRIEND AND ASSOCIATE OF HILLARY CLINTON, HER CAMPAIGN MANAGER JOHN PODESTA, TOP AIDE HUMA ABEDIN AND HER PROMOTERS LADY GAGA, JAYZ AND EVEN KATY PERRY AS REVEALED IN EMAILS, PHOTOS AND VIDEOS AND THEIR ATTENDANCE AT #SPIRITCOOKING EVENTS LIKE THESE http://m.imgur.com/a/jg2Ii
Dont worry apparently John didnt drink the blood! He just participated! http://archive.is/YRjUT (maybe he wasn't thristy that day)
Bill clinton is on the plane logs (passenger lists required when a plane flies so if the plane crashes people know who was on it) to got to child prostitute handler jeffrey epstein's island 20 times. Twenty. http://imgur.com/gVr2TzY The island contains a strange temple that cannot easily be associated by appearance to any prominent religion but seems to have pagan statues on its roof http://imgur.com/6hS2dTI John Podesta is Hillary campaign manager and has worked with the Clintons since Bill was President. He communicates often with his brother Tony about Hillary related things.Tony Podesta's wife bragged about Tony podesta having pictures of naked teenagers on his bedroom walls and she grined when she said party guests were horrified. https://i.redd.it/i05mcsh5vpvx.png (That same child porn photographer was invited to take portraits of President Barack Obama http://imgur.com/eVjOD44 . Literally some of her photos of naked teenageers could get you arrested in some states. I wont link them. I suggest you not even search for them as it might implicate you in child pornography) Tony is john podesta's brother and the person who sent John the email about the spiritcooking dinner with marina abramovic .
http://archive.is/iFRof
http: //we are change org/spirit-cooking-disturbing-podesta-email-yet-warning-graphic-content/
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893 Tony says marina says hi to john as if they know each other. As seen in the link 2 above https://i.redd.it/i05mcsh5vpvx.png Tony has a sculpture hanging from his roof that is a bent man replica of how Serial sex killer jeffrey dalmer arranged the dead bodies of his victims. (Reminder Jeffrey Dalmer drilled the brains of his kidnapped male victims in an attempt to keep them alive so he could continue to have sex with them and they would be zombified). John Podesta had a painting of human dissection on his officewall in Hillary Clinton's official campaign headquarters http://imgur.com/MoLejtM A huge number of hillary's most popular and visible celebrity endorsers have gone to marina abramovic's spiritcooking dinners. Including lady gaga http://imgur.com/jsGHhoX http://imgur.com/jBYvldW and Beyonce's husband and recent hillary concert host (last night) Jayz who is sharing an intimate moment with her in a photo http://imgur.com/dVcfFAo . Beyonce has also been a very visible supporter of Hillary Clinton and long suspected practicioner of the occult based on symbolism she chooses for her videos.

----------


## The One

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2016...-fox-news.html


The Romenian authorities query that I have to be sent back home “right away”, is a silly, hasty move, by the way. I will not leave this beautiful country without saying that the “Guccifer Project” was a failed project. My will / intention was to fully expose the Illuminati / the Council, and their crimes, but I failed! Hillary Rodham Diane Clinton is one of the high priests, a goddess of this ocult, satanic, shadow group. One must see their evil and profoundly corrupt nature to understand what I am talking about. Though I know I invested a great deal of time & effort trying to expose the crimes of the Rockefellers, the Bush klan, the Clinton, and many others, maybe my skills (or lack of skills?) were NOT matching my faith. So, I apologize in front of the unknown soldiers who struggle to take this fight against these monsters to a glorious end. Many of ’em are risking their lives, while doing this behind the computer screens, from inside or outside the system.
-Guccifer

----------


## AuH20



----------


## parocks

https://conservativedailypost.com/ju...&utm_medium=LH

https://twitter.com/ThomasBernpaine/...rc=twsrc%5Etfw

**ANON FINDS ENCRYPTED DATA IN PODESTA EMAIL PHOTOS**

----------


## AuH20

https://m.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/co...agate_summary/

----------


## AuH20



----------


## pcosmar

> Can we hang these guys?


Sure

I would not stop you nor  speak against.

I will not allow such in my presence.. but I am finite. I am only where I am, 

I do believe that natural law enforcement is a natural duty.



> "What you have to understand, John [DeCamp], is that sometimes there are forces and events too big, too powerful, with so much at stake for other people or institutions, that you cannot do anything about them, not matter how evil or wrong they are and no matter how dedicated or sincere you are or how much evidence you have. That is simply one of the hard facts of life you have to face. You have done your part. You have tried to expose the evil and wrongdoing. It has hurt you terribly. But it has not killed you up to this point. I am telling you, get out of this before it does. Sometimes things are just too big for us to deal with, and we have to step aside and let history take its course. For you, John, this is one of those times.” - Former CIA Director William Colby

----------


## timosman

https://www.flickr.com/photos/622063...399453/detail/

https://www.saatchiart.com/Pratt



http://kimnoble.com/






> Kim Noble  is a  woman who, from the age of 14 years, spent 20 years in and out of hospital until she made contact with Dr Valerie Sinason and Dr Rob Hale at the *Tavistock* and Portman Clinics.  In 1995 she began therapy and was diagnosed with Dissociative Identity Disorder (originally named multiple personality disorder). D.I.D is a creative way to cope with unbearable pain. The main personality splits into several parts with dissociative or amnesic barriers between them. It used to be a controversial disorder but Kim has had extensive tests over 2 years by leading psychology professor at UCL, John Morton, who has established there is no memory between the personalities and that she has the misfortune of representing the British gold standard over genuine dissociation.
> 
> Kim has 20  main personalities, many fragments and 14 of the main personalities are artists. Having no formal art training, 14 of the main alters became interested in painting in 2004 after spending a short time with an art therapist. These 14 artists each have their own distinctive style, colours and themes, ranging from solitary deserts, sea scenes and abstracts to collages and paintings with traumatic content. Many alters are unaware that they share a body with other artists.
> 
> What is remarkable to all is both the quality of their work and the speed of their progress. Within five years of starting to paint they have already had seventeen successful solo exhibitions and participated in an equal number of group exhibitions. Kim was also the first Artist in Residence at Springfield University Hospital in Tooting, South West London. 
> 
> Kim now has a 14 year old daughter and is a vivacious woman with a wonderful sense of humour and great courage and commitment.

----------


## parocks

> Just making a quick point for Parrocks above.  But they are another reoccurring band playing at Comet Pizza so relevant.
> 
> No doubt a lot of other things I could dig up on this band but..ehhhhh....bigger things being uncovered than all the pedo bands playing there.


You have actual pedo stuff around,  wearing a baby mask is not pedo.  It's general weirdness.

----------


## parocks

> [Verse 1]
> Candy Sam
> I want some
> I want fun
> Candy man
> In my hand
> Candy Sam
> 
> [Chorus]
> ...



Yeah, just scroll down this particular page, and try to compare 2 things.  See the actual pedo art at Comet.  See the fact that the owner of Comet knows or is a friend with, Podesta.   Note that,  try assess the relevancy and pedoness of all of that.   And then compare that to Segall.     There's a difference between baby and sex with baby.  Try to process that one too.

----------


## PatriotOne

Yeah I get it Parrocks....you like it obvious  Not every pedo is as dumb as Comet Pizza owner.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Can we hang these guys?


Where's this info coming from?  Link to info?

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Can we hang these guys?


From that drawn image.
Boys and Girls.

----------


## UWDude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYWbVSY2oPg
2:20 plays the CNN piece.

1700 people of 5200 people in a child porn sting were people in the pentagon.
And just like the 60minutes Australia link I put up, that named actual members in the british parliament and intelligence agenceis


_NOTHING HAPPENS.  NO NAMES.  NO CONVICTIONS._

----------


## parocks

> Yeah I get it Parrocks....you like it obvious  Not every pedo is as dumb as Comet Pizza owner.


No,  not every weird thing is pedo.

----------


## PatriotOne

Besta Pizza website registrant is Ibrahimi Diallo.  He is also the president of Hope of Guinea....a non profit organization created to assist the underprivileged children of Guinea. 

https://imgur.com/a/abz1b

I've lost track of all the children's organizations those neighboring businesses are involved in.

Can't pull up Hope of Guinea website.  Just me or is it having some "technical issues" since this info exposed on reddit?  Someone else give it a try please.

https://www.bing.com/search?q=hope+o...9VdQkk&PC=LCTS

----------


## PatriotOne

> No,  not every weird thing is pedo.


And not everything weird is not involved in pedo.

----------


## PatriotOne

*Full monologue: Donald Trump roasts Hillary Clinton at Al Smith charity dinner* 

Not sure if this has been posted but this was a Catholic charity event to raise $.  Took place on October 20th.  Gobsmacked at some of Trumps comments in light of Pizzagate revelations.  Whole thing worth listening to but for those in a hurry start at 12:30.  He speaks of WikiLeaks emails...and goes on to allude to Hillary taking villages in Haiti.  Holy cow.....Trump def taunting her!

*“Everyone knows, of course, Hillary’s belief that, 'It takes a village,' which only makes sense, after all, in places like Haiti, where she’s taken a number of them."*

----------


## goldenequity

pay no attention to the cages in the background.

----------


## PatriotOne

> pay no attention to the cages in the background.


Is that really James A?  Where did that pic come from?  Link?  And what's Joola?  NM Joola...I see they manufacture Ping Pong equipment, etc.

----------


## goldenequity

> *Is that really James A?* _I don't know._ *Where did that pic come from?* _Reddit._ *Link?* Tried retracing my steps to locate it here's the image link: https://i.redd.it/40ubntasdtyx.jpg but I cannot find the 'post'. srry.
>  And what's Joola?  NM Joola...I see they manufacture Ping Pong equipment, etc.


Decided to do a little 'digging' using image search...
*Here's the source I found...
https://twitter.com/maga_swaga/statu...09542122012672*

----------


## jonhowe

> Can we hang these guys?


Source that these are connected to podesta, other than this image? If so, pretty damning...

----------


## PatriotOne

> Decided to do a little 'digging' using image search...
> *Here's the source I found...
> https://twitter.com/maga_swaga/statu...09542122012672*


Hmmm..no source there either.  His normal pics are all pretty much clean shaven so I'm skeptical it is him.  Would love if it was though.  But I've noticed some sketchy info coming out to blurr the investigation.  Normal operating procedure for this kind of thing.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Source that these are connected to podesta, other than this image? If so, pretty damning...


I asked for source too.  That "artwork" is freely available online.  I've seen it many times researching in the past.  Skeptical it was hanging in Comet Pizza.  Not that I would be surprised but that would be just too convenient.

Enough real evidence without having to resort to making stuff up.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> I asked for source too.  That "artwork" is freely available online.  I've seen it many times researching in the past.  Skeptical it was hanging in Comet Pizza.  Not that I would be surprised but that would be just too convenient.
> 
> Enough real evidence without having to resort to making stuff up.


Their logo makes it believable.

----------


## PatriotOne

Head spinning:

https://www.reddit.com/r/pizzagate/c...wethepizzacom/

We the Pizza connected to Andrew Kline of Besta Pizza.

Eatery next door also connected to same owners.  Has another pedo nest of front organizations been discovered on Pennsylvania Ave?

Poster claims to of hacked them and downloaded child porn of the worst kind.  Posted some of it and was verified by others brave enough to look at links.  We the Pizza has shut down their website.

----------


## lilymc

I'm glad to see that this thread is still going.

And I'm VERY glad to see that lots of regular people (not just 'conspiracy' types) are onto the criminals in power and are seeing the ugly reality.  

As someone mentioned, the reason these sickos seem to be getting away with everything is because the evil goes up to the highest levels of government.  But even if there are no arrests, imo right now the important thing is to wake people up.... shine the light on the cockroaches, until everyone realizes what kind of people are running the show.

As I've said before, even if there is no justice here and now, ultimately truth and justice will prevail. They will not get away with anything.

----------


## lilymc



----------


## Miss Annie

Please listen to this video.  I gotta wonder if this is related to where they are getting some of the children.

----------


## goldenequity

> 


I was JUST about to post that video released today.
... things may be closing in on Podestas... 

Mounting circumstantial evidence now suggests that Tony and John Podesta 
should be investigated in the case of 3-year old Madeleine McCann 
who disappeared from her parents holiday apartment in Portugal on May 3, 2007. 
Evidence that may implicate the Podesta brother's 
as being involved in this case continues to build, 
and if new information uncovered by anonymous researchers is true, 
the Podesta brothers have a LOT of explaining to do. 

*To catch up on ALL of the #PizzaGate evidence, watch this from YT channel Titus Frost:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gi6ryNOg8z0

*Podesta Brothers Were In Portugal?*

http://sgtreport.com/2016/11/do-john...eleine-mccann/

----------


## Natural Citizen

Those police sketches. Dang.

----------


## Philhelm

More and more damning evidence.  I don't normally subscribe to the more esoteric "conspiracy theories" (conspiracy facts?), but this one has mountains of evidence.  I've followed pizzagate from the beginning, when people were wondering about strange e-mails that seemed to be code speak (like playing dominoes on cheese or on pasta...wtf?), but everything that came out has been suspicious.  Alefantis' Instagram pics and comments, Amanda Kleinman (Majestic Ape of Heavy Breathing), the Portugal police sketches, etc., etc.

----------


## PatriotOne

> 


Interesting indeed.  The one thing I still don't buy is that the McCann's weren't involved.  People like the podesta's wouldn't be lurking around a resort looking for a child to snatch.  They wouldn't just break in somewhere and grab a child.  They have people who procure their children and have friends with children they offer willingly for the right price.  This scenario is more likely.  The McCann's and Podesta's had an agreement.  Something went wrong during the Podesta's time with child, while the parents left them alone to socialize with their other friends.  They accidently killed her.  Podesta's panicked, carried child off to get rid of body....which is when witnesses saw them.  The rest is a cover story by the McCann's to cover their involvement in the pedo ring.  Then spent time with Sir Clement to get their story straight and cover everyone's asses.

----------


## Origanalist

This $#@! seems to be everywhere in high places. My mind rebels at the very thought of so much evil.

----------


## parocks

> I'm glad to see that this thread is still going.
> 
> And I'm VERY glad to see that lots of regular people (not just 'conspiracy' types) are onto the criminals in power and are seeing the ugly reality.  
> 
> As someone mentioned, the reason these sickos seem to be getting away with everything is because the evil goes up to the highest levels of government.  But even if there are no arrests, imo right now the important thing is to wake people up.... shine the light on the cockroaches, until everyone realizes what kind of people are running the show.
> 
> As I've said before, even if there is no justice here and now, ultimately truth and justice will prevail. They will not get away with anything.


I suspect that the evil starts at the top.    Devil21s core theory seems the most accurate -  the world is run by Sabbatean/Frankists.  Satanists,  and this has been the case for years.   They don't hire and promote good people,  they hire and promote evil people.  

Right now, everything big is awful.   So I wouldn't say that "the evil goes up to the highest levels of government", but that the evil starts at the top.  Wonder if Devil21 agrees with this?  Perhaps it's not 100% accurate,  or complete.

----------


## eleganz

Damn this is a very dark thread

----------


## UWDude

In 2014, Fake news New York Times tried to normalize pedophilia, calls it a "disorder, not a crime"
nytimes.com/2014/10/06/opinion/pedophilia-a-disorder-not-a-crime.html

----------


## FunkBuddha

According to Reddit, there was a slew of tweets from 0hour regarding a number of twitter accounts that were posting child porn. His account was banned shorty thereafter.

reddit/

----------


## AuH20

The former Huffpo writer has confirmed that it's all verified. It's no longer theory.

----------


## AuH20

https://www.reddit.com/r/pizzagate/c...wi&sh=954b7add

----------


## AuH20



----------


## staerker

Pizzagate sub shut down.

----------


## UWDude

Reddit is shutting down all pizzagate subs.  If a new one is made, it is shut down immediately, with no reason given.
Also, a guy exposed a Twitter Pedo-ring, and his account was shut down, but the pedo-ring twitters are still up, although most are from the middle east.

If anybody wants to know where the new message board is, pm me.

----------


## AuH20

> Pizzagate sub shut down.


The official tombstone on the U.S. Government and all social media. Read...

----------


## goldenequity

> Reddit is shutting down all pizzagate subs.  If a new one is made, it is shut down immediately, with no reason given.
> Also, a guy exposed a Twitter Pedo-ring, and his account was shut down, but the pedo-ring twitters are still up, although most are from the middle east.
> 
> If anybody wants to know where the new message board is, pm me.


No reason to hide the backup.

PizzaGate subreddit was backed up before it was banned. You can find it here.
*https://voat.co/v/pizzagate/1428191*

The sudden traffic has currently 'crashed' them.... keep checking back.

----------


## Philhelm

> Pizzagate sub shut down.


I can't stand it, I know they banned it; I'm gonna set it straight, this Pizzagate!

----------


## The One

> I can't stand it, I know they banned it; I'm gonna set it straight, this Pizzagate!

----------


## AngryCanadian



----------


## goldenequity

> No reason to hide the backup.
> 
> PizzaGate subreddit was backed up before it was banned. You can find it here.
> *https://voat.co/v/pizzagate/1428191*
> 
> The sudden traffic has currently 'crashed' them.... keep checking back.


I joined and subscribed pretty simple and no email needed.

There were 1300 new subscribers and 6000 'lurkers' when last I checked..
keeps growing pretty quickly bcuz of the exodus.

Should still be a good source tool for new and breaking stuff.

==============

As far as the 'backup' goes...
as you can imagine an ENORMOUS amount of information *is now gone*/kaput/scrubbed FOREVER. 

What was 'saved' I would describe as the 'shell'. 
*An example is* *here*
Looking through it, the only useful stuff it seems can be found in the *'comments'*... and some of that is unrecoverable.

The guy who did the work of saving it (in it's 'entirety') is hosting the downloads for the next 24 hrs only via his VPN.
*The 'download' links* for what was saved are *here*.

If you just want to lurk and explore the 'new' pizzagate it's HERE. 

==============

*THIS was one of the LAST big discoveries* before the FBI jumped on Reddit to 'shut'er down'
Comet Ping Pong and Alefantis are VILE
and guilty. It was being cracked open... the DC pedo ring... AGAIN. (It's not the first time it's been re-buried).

----------


## goldenequity

WaPo D.C. power-player tied to Podesta blasts ‘insane’ Reddit sleuthing on sex-trafficking ring

----------


## jonhowe

> The official tombstone on the U.S. Government and all social media. Read...


To be fair, this is likely also how an innocent person would act. I certainly hope we're right about these people, because their lives will never be the same now.




> Yeah...treatment.  I say we treat them to a slow trip down into a boiling vat of oil.  That will cure them.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with sexual attraction to children that is not acted on. Those men and women with such urges should be praised for being honest about them and NOT acting on them.

Those who act on them, though...




> The former Huffpo writer has confirmed that it's all verified. It's no longer theory.

----------


## undergroundrr

> What we have posted is MINUSCULE to what is being found online.


The FBI document is one of the few things that looks solid. But triangle spirals and butterflies and hearts within hearts are pretty widespread and don't denote pedophelia even most of the time.

I've spent plenty of time following the "trail" on 4chan, reddit and into offshoot blogs and sites. I highly doubt you could show me anything I haven't run across. I don't draw a conclusion before I have all the details.  And I haven't drawn a conclusion.  Just skeptical.

Even the connection of the police sketches with the Podestas is pretty shaky. My understanding is the two sketches are two artists trying to sketch a description of the same person. So you have to decide whether Tony or John is depicted, not both.

----------


## The One

From 2011...

----------


## The One

Massive paedophile ring uncovered by police in Norway after arrest of 51 men

"Some of those detained had live-streamed abuse of their own children. Those arrested include two elected officials, one teacher and a lawyer."

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/wo...-a7432441.html

----------


## devil21

> The FBI document is one of the few things that looks solid. But triangle spirals and butterflies and hearts within hearts are pretty widespread and don't denote pedophelia even most of the time.
> 
> I've spent plenty of time following the "trail" on 4chan, reddit and into offshoot blogs and sites. I highly doubt you could show me anything I haven't run across. I don't draw a conclusion before I have all the details.  And I haven't drawn a conclusion.  Just skeptical.
> 
> Even the connection of the police sketches with the Podestas is pretty shaky. My understanding is the two sketches are two artists trying to sketch a description of the same person. So you have to decide whether Tony or John is depicted, not both.


Some of it is shaky and/or debatable but the knowledge of pedophilia, mind control, etc within elite circles is not debatable.  If you haven't read up on the Frankist references I posted previously then you're missing a large contextual piece of the puzzle.

----------


## UWDude

So, the CEO of reddit just admitted to logging on as another reddit user, and modifying his comments.  Reddit has been used in court of evidence.  Now it no longer can be, since the CEO has just shown that anything on reddit can be modified by him.  It also adds fuel to the speculations that pizzagate is huge.  Reddit allows sub-reddits about everything, very hateful and disgusting sub-reddits are allowed.  But suddenly Steve Huffman, CEO of reddit bans the pizzagate reddit, and then a day later, starts modifying posts by The_Donald moderators, to try to start strife and mistrust among the mods.

The CEO then posted an apology and admission, although many redditors already produced the hashes proving it was Steve Huffman who had altered the posts.  Even more interesting, the Washington Post quoted one of the posts altered by the Reddit CEO, in it;s story talking about how pizzagate was just a crazy conspiracy theory.

----------


## specsaregood

> So, the CEO of reddit just admitted to logging on as another reddit user, and modifying his comments.  Reddit has been used in court of evidence.  Now it no longer can be, since the CEO has just shown that anything on reddit can be modified by him.  It also adds fuel to the speculations that pizzagate is huge.  Reddit allows sub-reddits about everything, very hateful and disgusting sub-reddits are allowed.  But suddenly Steve Huffman, CEO of reddit bans the pizzagate reddit, and then a day later, starts modifying posts by The_Donald moderators, to try to start strife and mistrust among the mods.
> 
> The CEO then posted an apology and admission, although many redditors already produced the hashes proving it was Steve Huffman who had altered the posts.  Even more interesting, the Washington Post quoted one of the posts altered by the Reddit CEO, in it;s story talking about how pizzagate was just a crazy conspiracy theory.


link?

----------


## AuH20

A good summary. No hysterics.

----------


## UWDude

> link?


https://www.yahoo.com/news/ceo-reddi...022041192.html

----------


## timosman

The CEO of Reddit confessed to modifying posts from Trump supporters after they wouldn't stop sending him expletives
https://www.yahoo.com/news/ceo-reddi...022041192.html

----------


## AuH20

Is this authentic? this may be the encrypted 'insider' menu from Comet Ping Pong. I hope to God this isn't real.



The surviving pizza?

----------


## specsaregood

> The CEO of Reddit confessed to modifying posts from Trump supporters after they wouldn't stop sending him expletives
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/ceo-reddi...022041192.html


that's funny, cuz reddit only got popular when digg did something much less worse by comparison.

----------


## timosman

> that's funny, cuz reddit only got popular when digg did something much less worse by comparison.


#itsgonnabedifferentthistime

----------


## lilymc

> Is this authentic? this may be the encrypted 'insider' menu from Comet Ping Pong. I hope to God this isn't real.
> 
> 
> 
> The surviving pizza?


Where'd you find that?

----------


## AuH20

> Where'd you find that?


It was pulled by a hacker from Comet Ping Pong. It's a portion of the encrypted section of their site. This is the deep web access apparently.

----------


## AuH20

Did Breitbart know about all this? it makes you think.

----------


## jonhowe

> It was pulled by a hacker from Comet Ping Pong. It's a portion of the encrypted section of their site. This is the deep web access apparently.


link?

Highly skeptical. It would prove everything so conveniently.

----------


## timosman



----------


## timosman



----------


## UWDude

> 


Sorry, but these guys are idiots.  they are talking about the weakest evidence to alefantis, and there is no reason to harass him.  The only thing they will do is make the media cry harrassment.  There is still no absolutely solid evidence.

----------


## lilymc

This guy brings up some good points.    The people involved are protected, just like Jimmy Saville (friend of the British Royal family) was, for years.  

This stuff has been going on, worldwide, for years.  It may be unfathomable to us, because we are normal people, but evil does exist.   We need to keep investigating, keep shining the light in the darkness, instead of dismissing it as 'conspiracy theory'.  But also keep in mind that this is a spiritual battle, and the other side is purposely putting disinfo out there, mixed in with the true info, to cause confusion and plant seeds of doubt in people's minds.  Which I can see has worked for a few here.

----------


## DGambler

Pizzagate was shut down on reddit and moved over to voat.

----------


## devil21

Most recent episode of 'Lucifer' made reference to the "pizza code".

----------


## UWDude

http://m.riverfronttimes.com/newsblo...-support-fades

In April 2016, St Louis



> Dojo Pizza owner Loren Copp arrived handcuffed and shackled at the ankles on Friday in federal court for his first appearance since his arrest on child pornography charges.
> 
> His attorney had dropped him overnight. Some of his strongest supporters have backed away now that the FBI says it has photographic proof he sexually abused a girl over the course of several years, starting with a stomach-churning snapshot of the two of them in a sex act when she was just twelve years old.

----------


## fatjohn

I'll just post some good introductory videos.

The first is a guy that takes you on his web search over the internet from the square of comet ping pong, places the fbi pedophelia symbolism and goes over james alefantis.

The second one is from a girl that covers the e-mail lead, marina abramovich and the weird podesta art

The third is an update of the reddit ban, the CEO supporting pedophiles and being into cannibalism and then shines a bit of light on other pedo scandals in other countries like the jimmy savile story.

----------


## AuH20



----------


## AuH20

Joe is a pretty messed up guy. You see the girl reel back away from him. Even she knows something is wrong.

----------


## staerker

More Clinton Foundation coincidences,

*11/20/16*   Norwegian pedo-circle uncovered: http://archive.is/FR48f // http://www.dw.com/en/police-crack-do...ork/a-36458980

*11/20/16*   Norway cuts CF donations by 90%: http://archive.is/T63xA // http://dailycaller.com/2016/11/20/no...y-90-off-peak/

----------


## Suzanimal

> Can you elaborate on what was said?


The pizza delivery guy (really a bomb maker for the mafia) talks about jobs in code.

----------


## PatriotOne

> 


That's a brilliant picture summary.

----------


## devil21

> The pizza delivery guy (really a bomb maker for the mafia) talks about jobs in code.


He used the specific term "pizza code", too.  The scene definitely wasn't a coincidence and kinda came off as an imbedded code message.  Not a good thing to talk about bombs and "pizza code" in same sentence.

----------


## staerker

http://archive.is/LlAfv // https://voat.co/v/pizzagate/1437230

Looping back to the McCann kidnapping: http://archive.is/82PiA // https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disapp...deleine_McCann

Her father's name is Gerry McCann (born in 1968.)

A "gerry.mccann@*virgin.net*" (claiming to be 25, versus real age of 29 if truly is Madeleine's father)

requesting female company: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!ms...Q/5o9LWvSOYpgJ
requesting threesome :https://groups.google.com/forum/#!ms...Y/FpQ4x7vkjrIJ
and seen referencing underaged pictures (not attached): https://groups.google.com/d/msg/alt....w/pP-qF-PeHYkJ

and more, see link above.

So who comes to the McCann's rescue, during the murder/kidnapping investigation? The CEO of *Virgin* (very weak link, but the McCann's/Branson have zero connection otherwise, so this assistance is very odd. What does the word *virgin* mean again?)

*Richard Branson funds McCann Legal Defense*

http://archive.is/I5h7R // http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukne...egal-fund.html




> Virgin boss Sir Richard Branson has put forward £100,000 to help kick start a legal fund to clear Kate and Gerry McCann. 
> 
> Detectives in Portugal are said to be working on the theory that Mrs McCann may have accidentally killed her daughter and relied on her husband to cover it up, a claim they reject as “ludicrous”.
> 
> Sir Richard has been in touch with several wealthy figures to encourage them to contribute to the McCanns’ legal fund.


*Branson owns private island next to Epstein's*

https://web.archive.org/web/20160303...h-life-4919588 // http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news...h-life-4919588




> Epstein’s global property portfolio included Manhattan’s largest private residence, a ranch in New Mexico, a mansion in Florida and *private island neighbouring Richard Branson’s in the Caribbean*.


The kicker? 

*Podesta meets with Branson*: https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/27565

*Branson's connections to Hillary + Haiti (potential trafficking source)*

http://archive.is/ZvhZn // http://www.haitianinternet.com/photo...col-haiti.html




> Billionaire Richard Branson was in Haiti for the grand opening of the Caracol Industrial Park.




http://archive.is/pSyk4 // http://world.time.com/2012/10/25/the...e-the-country/




> A mock Haitian village was erected for the occasion, as celebrities like British tycoon Richard Branson looked on beneath banners proclaiming “A New Day in Haiti.”

----------


## staerker

//

----------


## fatjohn

Washington post being shills 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opini...7e82b#comments

Off topic, the way they push fake news in coordination is just proof of a secret cabal behind the scenes. 

Please comment on their article, stay on point, hit the low hanging fruit first i.e. Four establishments on one square all tied to clinton, all fbi pedo symbology, one even owned by a guy at the head of human trafficking. And quote the podesta mails. Dont go too crazy, dont go unproven. Just lead people into the rabbithole

----------


## UWDude

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SBoAfyOapM

This youtube guy posts proof that his youtube video is being under-counted.  Also notes once he put it on Facebook, facebook asked him to submit ID to keep his account.

----------


## Lucille

"If I lose, we all go down and that fascist $#@! will have us swinging from nooses! What the $#@! is wrong with you idiots?"

Remember that?  At the time, I thought she was just being a hyperbolic drama queen.  Now I know she was dead serious.

----------


## PatriotOne

peddit (formerly known as reddit).

----------


## PatriotOne

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/13835

*Hi Clinton People...I know I am kinda young but my Poppie/Granddaddy "Roy" says yall are his best and most loyal friends ever...*

 From:Roy.Spence@gsdm.com To:  jkennedy2006@gmail.com, *Huma@clintonemail.com*  CC:  capriciamarshall@gmail.com, preines.hrco@gmail.com, Minyon.Moore@deweysquare.com, mwilliams@griffinwilliams.com, cheryl.mills@gmail.com, Judy.Trabulsi@gsdm.com more  jake.sullivan@gmail.com, *john.podesta@gmail.com**,* mw@griffinwilliams.com, nmerrill.hrco@gmail.com, Roy.Spence@gsdm.com   Date: 2014-07-23 23:16 

Subject: Hi Clinton People...I know I am kinda young but my Poppie/Granddaddy "Roy" says yall are his best and most loyal friends ever... 

 …And cause of that-ya’ll are my best friends…well except Momma and Daddy and Mr. Bear and…well you know…I know I am not a Boomer/Gen x/Millennial/or even Gen z…but I know that Aunt Hillary would Be awesome for all of us grandbabies of those generations-from all parts of America and the world…She like President Mandela and President Washington could be the “Generational President”…not for ya’ll generation but those of us who are following…Aunt Hillary has the wisdom to create the new roadmap for us all…dang I am sounding like Poppie. That’s it…hope to see you all soon and love and hugs and Ride at Dawn…well my Mom hates that idea… Charlie Spence Clauer… Sleep till Dawn Ps don’t get used to this “cursive letter handwriting”…it is so you all…and my hand is cramped totally up… 

Attachment:

----------


## KEEF

> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/13835
> 
> *Hi Clinton People...I know I am kinda young but my Poppie/Granddaddy "Roy" says yall are his best and most loyal friends ever...*
> 
>  From:Roy.Spence@gsdm.com To:  jkennedy2006@gmail.com, *Huma@clintonemail.com*  CC:  capriciamarshall@gmail.com, preines.hrco@gmail.com, Minyon.Moore@deweysquare.com, mwilliams@griffinwilliams.com, cheryl.mills@gmail.com, Judy.Trabulsi@gsdm.com more  jake.sullivan@gmail.com, *john.podesta@gmail.com**,* mw@griffinwilliams.com, nmerrill.hrco@gmail.com, Roy.Spence@gsdm.com   Date: 2014-07-23 23:16 
> 
> Subject: Hi Clinton People...I know I am kinda young but my Poppie/Granddaddy "Roy" says yall are his best and most loyal friends ever... 
> 
>  …And cause of that-ya’ll are my best friends…well except Momma and Daddy and Mr. Bear and…well you know…I know I am not a Boomer/Gen x/Millennial/or even Gen z…but I know that Aunt Hillary would Be awesome for all of us grandbabies of those generations-from all parts of America and the world…She like President Mandela and President Washington could be the “Generational President”…not for ya’ll generation but those of us who are following…Aunt Hillary has the wisdom to create the new roadmap for us all…dang I am sounding like Poppie. That’s it…hope to see you all soon and love and hugs and Ride at Dawn…well my Mom hates that idea… Charlie Spence Clauer… Sleep till Dawn Ps don’t get used to this “cursive letter handwriting”…it is so you all…and my hand is cramped totally up… 
> ...


Man, when I saw the attachment, I hope all of those people burn in Hell!

----------


## PatriotOne

I could post more weirdness about that but something is running interference on me posting here on the forums.  Took me a long time to get t post up.  Having all kinds of problems here

----------


## AuH20



----------


## enhanced_deficit

Not a fan of DGP and while he has been accused of heinous crimes against  underage children... he has not been convicted of such crimes so far. Let's wait till media investigations are completed and all the facts come out.




*Fundraiser charged with child sex abuse frequently met with Obama*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4OP--ZXOjc

----------


## UWDude

> I could post more weirdness about that but something is running interference on me posting here on the forums.  Took me a long time to get t post up.  Having all kinds of problems here


It's the damn video ads at the bottom.  They constantly lock everything up.  This forum sucks.  I often have to post within 2 minutes, or it locks up my browser.

----------


## PatriotOne

> It's the damn video ads at the bottom.  They constantly lock everything up.  This forum sucks.  I often have to post within 2 minutes, or it locks up my browser.


OMG.   is that what it is?  I have to reload forum at least every 2 minutes because it stops responding.  And I have a new powerful computer less than 6 months old.  Been so frustrating.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> OMG.   is that what it is?  I have to reload forum at least every 2 minutes because it stops responding.  And I have a new powerful computer less than 6 months old.  Been so frustrating.


Get an adblocker. I had the same problem - now I don't.

----------


## The One

Here's one I hadn't seen before:

https://wikileaks.org/gifiles/docs/1...or-pizza-.html

RE: headcount for pizza
Released on 2013-11-15 00:00 GMT

Email-ID	18817
Date	2007-08-02 17:52:52
From	burton@stratfor.com
To	Stratforaustin@stratfor.com, blackburn@stratfor.com, chris.douglas@stratfor.com
RE: headcount for pizza


Are you sure this might not be a Jim Jones Kool-Aid event? Teekell, pls eat
my slice. 

-----Original Message-----
From: Robin Blackburn [mailto:blackburn@stratfor.com] 
Sent: Thursday, August 02, 2007 9:42 AM
To: Chris Douglas
Cc: stratforaustin@stratfor.com
Subject: Re: headcount for pizza

Does the pizza offer include those of us who can't make the meeting because
we're out here editing? 'Cos if so, count me in.

This e-mail is color-coded in black and white and will combust in 30
seconds.


Chris Douglas wrote:
> Headcount!
>
> Who all is in the Austin office today who is going to want pizza? We 
> only have one slice and we need to know how thinly to slice it...
>
> Simply send a single response, filed, color-coded, double-sided and 
> appropriately labeled, signed in triplicate and set on fire.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Get an adblocker. I had the same problem - now I don't.


Got a recommendation for an ad blocker?  It's driving me crazy

----------


## Jamesiv1

> Got a recommendation for an ad blocker?  It's driving me crazy


I use AdBlock. Free, and works in both Firefox and Chrome (probably others, too)

google search "adblock chrome" and/or "adblock firefox"

----------


## UWDude

> I use AdBlock. Free, and works in both Firefox and Chrome (probably others, too)
> 
> google search "adblock chrome" and/or "adblock firefox"


I would, but I don;t want to cut funding from RPF  :/

----------


## staerker

More pizza:

*Hillary throws birthday party for her best friend (and defender of Alefantis' ex-boyfriend) at another satanic pizza joint*

Best friend:

http://archive.is/gmhb9 // https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susie_Tompkins_Buell




> Buell is often described as Hillary Clinton's best friend.[4] 
> 
> ^ Gerth, Jeff; Van Natta, Don (2007). Her Way: The Hopes and Ambitions of Hillary Rodham Clinton. Littel & Brown. ISBN 9780316007849.


http://archive.is/eqQTD // http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/11/us...-disquiet.html




> Susie Tompkins Buell, a friend of Mrs. Clinton’s and a donor from San Francisco who is close to Mr. Brock, said he “is an incredibly important part of the Democratic Party” whose work “protects us from the onslaught and destruction of the Republican attack machine.”


Event:

http://archive.is/VLE1G // https://wikileaks.org/clinton-emails/emailid/19485




> 6:10 pm DEPART LaGuardia, *En route Roberta's Pizza
> 
> 6:30 pm ARRIVE Roberta's Pizza
> 
> UNCLASSIFIED U.S. Department of State Case No. F-2014-20439 Doc No. C05795389 Date: 11/30/2015
> 
> 7:00 pm BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR SUSIE TOMPKINS BUELL
> Time Tbd Roberta's Pizza, 261 Moore Street, Brooklyn, NY
> 
> ...


Hip place for millionaires to hangout at:

http://archive.is/RdGAY // http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-Brooklyn.html

http://archive.is/iVDV0 // http://sli.mg/K83DO7




http://archive.is/ND883 // http://sli.mg/Sbr0ko



^^ image at the end of robertaspizza's wine menu (found below)

*Wine Menu: 16 pages, > 200 selections, (visual) median = 2 years old, oldest wine = 14 years old*

https://web.archive.org/web/20161127...neSept2016.pdf // http://robertaspizza.com/pdf/WineSept2016.pdf


*//
//
Theory: elites select the age of the child they would like to rape (at later date) on pizza joint wine menus
//
//*

----------


## UWDude

So, the pizza code was speculation based on actual emails using obvious code-language.  Right now, you are going wildly into speculation land.  there is absolutely no code indications in this.  Sometimes wine is just wine.

----------


## staerker

*Hillary's 2nd favorite satanic pizza joint (robertas pizza) is in coverup mode*

already deleted tumblr account, that's okay, we have backups:

http://archive.is/SoqSk // http://robertas.tumblr.com/

----------


## Lucille



----------


## PatriotOne

> Regarding Robertas event posters and art:  unlike comet pizza, these ones do not say "all ages".  Nor does Robertas (afaik) claim to be "child-friendly" while having this kind of art on their walls.


Not everyone is as careless about advertising pedophilia like Comet.  But the Satanism is in your face at this pizzeria.  And pedophilia and Satanism go together like peanut butter and jelly.  Their god requires suffering and human sacrifice to obtain fame and fortune.  Making a deal with the devil is more than just signing your name in blood.  It requires more suffering than pricking your finger when you get to the level the Clinton's, et al, are at..

----------


## Lucille

> What was the source of this?





> This was after a Matt Lauer interview, IIRC.  It has no official source, it is a rumor.


Yeah, sorry.  I should have said, "Remember that rumor that's not hard to believe?"

----------


## UWDude

> Yeah, sorry.  I should have said, "Remember that rumor that's not hard to believe?"


It's not hard to believe, and I believe it, however, there is no source.  It came from an anonymous campaign or NBC worker.

----------


## goldenequity

Nov 15, 2014

'I watched Tory MP MURDER a boy during depraved Westminster VIP paedophile party'
http://archive.is/0kYsi
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news...arebar_twitter

----------


## devil21

Go to YT and look up xCOF2WmNHOk video.

----------


## UWDude

......

----------


## AuH20

> Go to YT and look up xCOF2WmNHOk video.


https://www.amazon.com/Pawns-Game-FB...ns+in+the+game

----------


## timosman

One of the last tweets by Breitbart

----------


## AuH20

http://www.renegadebroadcasting.com/...=socialnetwork

----------


## vita3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yP1MtaSIePk

Wayne Madsen in the first section exposes Republican PEDOS

----------


## goldenequity

*Spirit Cooking Sorceress, Marina Abramovic, 
will be answering questions on Tumblr 
on Wednesday at 1PM EST*

----------


## vita3

This is a must see, exposes pedos  in both parties in DC.

----------


## undergroundrr

> *Spirit Cooking Sorceress, Marina Abramovic, 
> will be answering questions on Tumblr 
> on Wednesday at 1PM EST*


Provocative artiste gets an impassioned reaction. This is a dream come true for Abramovic. The more intensely a bunch of alt-right morons yell their disapproval, the more she will have succeeded as an artist and provocateur.

----------


## silverhandorder

> Provocative artiste gets an impassioned reaction. This is a dream come true for Abramovic. The more intensely a bunch of alt-right morons yell their disapproval, the more she will have succeeded as an artist and provocateur.


You don't sound believable at all.

----------


## AuH20



----------


## AuH20

> This is a must see, exposes pedos  in both parties in DC.


Wayne implicated Bob Woodward as a pedo.

----------


## AuH20

> Provocative artiste gets an impassioned reaction. This is a dream come true for Abramovic. The more intensely a bunch of alt-right morons yell their disapproval, the more she will have succeeded as an artist and provocateur.


Esotericism can be interpreted as art in one sphere and then convey an entirely different meaning to the initiated.

----------


## AuH20



----------


## AuH20

Weigh on this uncomfortable reality for a second. The Secret Service must be highly compromised if this activity has transpired in the WH. Something to watch going forward. Trump is not safe, assuming he is outside the ring.

----------


## AuH20



----------


## vita3

"Wayne implicated Bob Woodward as a pedo. "

No, he didn't.  Alludes to him being a joke of a journalist & not using any footnotes.

----------


## undergroundrr

> Trump is not safe, assuming he is outside the ring.


trump considered Epstein a "terrific guy" while in the same breath acknowledging Epstein's taste for children.

This portion of the swamp is going to stay nice and moist for at least the next 4 years.

----------


## dannno

> trump considered Epstein a "terrific guy" while in the same breath acknowledging Epstein's taste for children.


Bullcrap.

----------


## vita3

Trump has not appointed an "outsider" to anything. Everyone has been boilerplate GOP, including his COS who is literally the head of RNC.

Unfortunately, we can stop the drain the swamp thoughts.

Time to post more foolish "pizzagate" crockery

----------


## PatriotOne

> I think you'd risk being a bit foolish if you think all of these people REALLY believe in the satanism. For one, most of these people likely are actually atheists that have a lot of pull in society for financial or political power that allowed themselves to be trapped by their own desires (to have sex with young girls and boys) and by the network. I know what you are saying "Athan, are you telling me no one actually believes in satanism?" and the answer is NO. I DO believe there are believers there. 
> 
> What I am saying is that I doubt those that are mostly powerful people in their own right actually believe the crazy rituals are going to please satan. I mean think about it, just because you achieved political power or wealth doesn't mean you believe in the devil to get there.
> 
> Genuine satan worshippers come from all walks of life and will flock to it regardless of their lack of status. Most people know that Baphomet is a pagan god and has little to do with satan who was a fallen angel. The Moloch/Baal worshipers are actually worshiping another of the chief jewish/canaanite patheon of gods.


You couldn't be more wrong.  Not only do they believe in Lucifer/Satan, they worship him.  They sacrifice people/children to them to please him and show their allegiance to him.  They summons spirits (demons) to help them on the earthly plane.  They perform rituals to summons or honor diff demons/Lucifer.

Now I am not a fan of Alex Jones by ANY stretch of the imagination but I credit him for videotaping just such a ritual of a mock (hopefully mock) child sacrifice at Bohemian Grove.  An annual event of the elite.  BTW...the person singing during the Bohemian Grove ritual is none other than Lawrence King, who was exposed (and lost a civil suit filed by one of his victims) for his satanic torture of children and running a pedophile ring honey trap for politicians and other major businessmen (Franklin Scandal).

You may not believe in Satan, but THEY do.  They also believe in God.  They choose to align with Lucifer...they think he's the good guy.  

*bohemian grove ritual*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtSVBTne-KY

*Conspiracy of Silence*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x-IZS8uKYo

Who do you think all these cultures over time have been sacrificing people to?  Their "gods".  Why do you think, even today, the serpent/dragon statues, symbology, religions, etc. is soooooooo prevalent around the world since history as we know it?  It's everywhere!  "Dragon means huge serpent btw.

But I understand why your opinion is as such.  I use to think similar to that myself.  Until I started researching Satanism for the past 8 yrs.  Now I have no doubt he is real and he is worshipped by them.  They are part of Satan's army on earth.

Took me at least 7 yrs to get there because it is so unbelievable, so I don't expect this post to change your mind.  You'll just have to put the work in yourself if you really want to know the truth.   I have no religious upbringing...never was or am a Christian.  I was agnostic/borderline atheist for 45 yrs.  I abhor all organized religion still as it all has been corrupted.  I came to this conclusion just looking at the cold hard facts the past 8 yrs and all kinds of ancient literature (including bible).

----------


## undergroundrr

> Bullcrap.


The link was for an article written in 2002, way way before Epstein was even charged of anything. trump knew the truth then.

In 2010, Epstein pleaded the 5th, 6th and 14th when asked if trump participated in his underage parties.

----------


## Athan

> You'll just have to put the work in yourself if you really want to know the truth.


Nah, I'll take your word for it. In my mind, ain't nothing bullets can't cure. I'd rather save time and not worry about the details and get to the removal. What they believe is actually trivial and irrelevant. Their actions is enough in my opinion to put them away.

----------


## dannno

> The link was for an article written in 2002, way way before Epstein was even charged of anything. trump knew the truth then.


Trump said Epstein likes younger women, which is true. So does Trump. So do I. So do most healthy males. Pretty sure Epstein has been seen with countless women in the 18-22 range as well as younger of course. But you said "children". Most of the girls Epstein abuses aren't even children, they are young women or teenagers - although I wouldn't be surprised if Epstein had sex with children at some point.. he seems to be more a hebephile than a pedophile.






> In 2010, Epstein pleaded the 5th, 6th and 14th when asked if trump participated in his underage parties.


lol... 

"Did Trump help you beat your wife?"

"1, 2, 3, 4 fif!!!!"

----------


## dannno

> Trump has not appointed an "outsider" to anything. Everyone has been boilerplate GOP, including his COS who is literally the head of RNC.
> 
> Unfortunately, we can stop the drain the swamp thoughts.
> 
> Time to post more foolish "pizzagate" crockery


Actually all of his appointments so far have been pretty good, Rand Paul has come out praising quite a few.. I don't mind having Priebus making hotel reservations for the crew.

----------


## undergroundrr

> lol...


Hahaha, pedophilia buddies protection racket, hahaha! Seriously, why wouldn't Epstein just say "no"?

With all respect, you are the lamest trump apologist on earth, dannno.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Nah, I'll take your word for it. In my mind, ain't nothing bullets can't cure. I'd rather save time and not worry about the details and get to the removal. What they believe is actually trivial and irrelevant. Their actions is enough in my opinion to put them away.


I'm okay with that too .  Just try to restrain having an opinion on Satanism being fake though unless ya put your time in looking at it  and I won't bother trying to convince ya otherwise :-).

----------


## dannno

> Seriously, why wouldn't Epstein just say "no"?


I already answered that question quite thoroughly. 

However, to re-iterate, if asked the question in court "Did Donald Trump help you beat your wife?", why wouldn't you just say "No" ? The answer is because no matter how you answer the question, it is an admission of guilt.

----------


## PatriotOne

> 


Is there a pedophile exposure video that hasn't been repackaged using the term Pizzagate yet?  Part of me thinks it's moving people away from the original Pizzagate target, the other part of me thinks that the massive exposure to people who hasn't been exposed at all to the breadth of the problem is okay too.  Kind of like the USA's awakening to the big problem in gov like Britian's gov. pedophile prob. during the Saville exposure.

I hope there are some people investigating directly over the Hillary target though.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Weigh on this uncomfortable reality for a second. The Secret Service must be highly compromised if this activity has transpired in the WH. Something to watch going forward. Trump is not safe, assuming he is outside the ring.


Trump is into it as well.  http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-n...-piece-9009992




> *Donald Trump calls daughter 'piece of ass' and claims 'hot little girl' took his virginity during shocking interviews*
> 
> _The wispy-haired presidential hopeful spent 17 years discussing the finer points of threesomes, sleeping with young women and menstrual cycles with shock jock Howard Stern_





> "*Can I say this? A piece of ass," Stern asks.
> 
> "Yeah,*" replies Trump.
> 
> In a separate appearance on The View, Trump said: "I've said* if Ivanka weren't my daughter, perhaps I'd be dating her*."






> Stern then asked if Trump has an age limit.
> *
> "No, I have no age — I mean, I have age limit,*" he says.
> 
> "I don't want to be like Congressman Foley, with, you know, 12-year-olds."


Thirteen might be OK.




> Trump tells Stern he lost his virginity at "about 14."
> 
> "It was a young woman, who was really beautiful, she the* hot little girl in high school or grammar school or whatever*," Trump said.
> 
> "She was hot."





> In a 2005 episode, Stern asked Trump if he had had sex with Miss Universe or Miss USA contestants.
> 
> "I never comment on things like that," Trump said.
> 
> Trump said: "Well, I'll tell you the funniest is that before a show,* I'll go backstage and everyone's getting dressed, and everything else, and you know, no men are anywhere*, and I'm allowed to go in because I'm the owner of the pageant and therefore I'm inspecting it.
> 
> "*You know, I'm inspecting because I want to make sure that everything is good.*
> 
> "You know, the dresses. 'Is everyone okay?' You know, they're standing there with no clothes. 'Is everybody okay?'
> ...

----------


## Athan

> I'm okay with that too .  Just try to restrain having an opinion on Satanism being fake though unless ya put your time in looking at it  and I won't bother trying to convince ya otherwise :-).


Again, I didn't say it was fake, I said the reasons for it being at this level has to do with the ability to blackmail the politically and financially powerful. This club doing what it does and why it does it have a real world application.

----------


## undergroundrr

> I already answered that question quite thoroughly. 
> 
> However, to re-iterate, if asked the question in court "Did Trump help you beat your wife?", why wouldn't you just say "No" ? The answer is because no matter how you answer the question, it is an admission of guilt.


This isn't the same question as "Are you still beating your wife?".  You've confused your logic games.  A "no" isn't incriminating in this case.

----------


## Athan

> Thirteen might be OK.


Ayy Zippyjuan Podesta...

----------


## Zippyjuan



----------


## dannno

> This isn't the same question as "Are you still beating your wife?".


Go read the question, it most certainly is the exact same logic..

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Then In 2004, Stern asks Trump if he can call Ivanka "a piece of ass" - Trump says yes.
> 
> "*Can I say this? A piece of ass," Stern asks.
> 
> "Yeah," replies Trump.*
> 
> In a separate appearance on The View, Trump said:
> 
>  "I've said *if Ivanka weren't my daughter, perhaps I'd be dating her.*"

----------


## AuH20



----------


## AuH20



----------


## dannno

> "I've said if Ivanka weren't my daughter, perhaps I'd be dating her."
> 
> [Pictures of Ivanka when she was 11-14 years old]


How old was Ivanka when he made the statement you posted?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> How old was Ivanka when he made the statement you posted?


It was 2004- 12 years ago.  From the same interview (see post on previous page):




> Stern then asked if Trump has an age limit.
> 
> "No, I have no age — I mean, I have age limit," he says.
> 
> "I don't want to be like Congressman Foley, with, you know, 12-year-olds."


The "evidence" is just as solid as most of the "Pizzagate" connections.  Ron and Rand Paul probably eat pizza.  You can probably find pictures of them with children.  You can find creepy people they have come in contact with.  Does that make then pedophiles?

----------


## Schifference

It was March 6, 2006. Ivanka is now 35 she would have been 25 at the time and the initial question was how he would react if Ivanka was in Playboy.

----------


## undergroundrr

> Go read the question, it most certainly is the exact same logic..


How about I just paste it? "Have you ever socialized with Donald Trump in the presence of females under the age of 18?"

----------


## dannno

> How about I just paste it? "Have you ever socialized with Donald Trump in the presence of females under the age of 18?"


lol... what a dumb question. Trump has kids, I'm sure they have.

----------


## dannno

> The "evidence" is just as solid as most of the "Pizzagate" connections.


LOL!! Pure horse manure...

----------


## Zippyjuan

Yes- most of the Pizza Gate is.

----------


## undergroundrr

> lol... what a dumb question. Trump has kids, I'm sure they have.


Fair enough. So either answer is still non-incriminating.

----------


## dannno

> Yes- most of the Pizza Gate is.


Uh, no it isn't. Those people are $#@!ing sick. It's all posted and up for the world to see. You are operating off of vague words, inuendo and speculation with no evidence of Trump ever having so much as an underage prostitute, let alone all the surrounding satanic rituals, kidnappings and killings.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Uh, no it isn't. Those people are $#@!ing sick. It's all posted and up for the world to see. You are operating off of vague words, inuendo and speculation with no evidence of Trump ever having so much as an underage prostitute, let alone all the surrounding satanic rituals, kidnappings and killings.


And that is all the pizzagate people have.  Vague words and inuendo and speculation with made up "facts" tossed in.  But I know you like that sort of thing.

----------


## dannno

> In 2010, Epstein pleaded the 5th, 6th and 14th when asked if trump participated in his underage parties.





> How about I just paste it? "Have you ever socialized with Donald Trump in the presence of females under the age of 18?"


These questions are completely different.. 




> Fair enough. So either answer is still non-incriminating.


As you originally posted the question, it would have been - as it was actually asked, it's a dumb question, no reason to answer it at all.

----------


## Schifference

Ivanka speaks highly of father in 2007 on Letterman.

----------


## dannno

> And that is all the pizzagate people have.  Vague words and inuendo and speculation.


No, there is code language that is totally consistent with pictures and video that prove these people are into satanic pedophilia. There is nothing vague or speculative about it.

----------


## staerker

> And that is all the pizzagate people have.  Vague words and inuendo and speculation with made up "facts" tossed in.  But I know you like that sort of thing.


If that were true, you wouldn't be here working overtime.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> No, there is code language that is totally consistent with pictures and video that prove these people are into satanic pedophilia. There is nothing vague or speculative about it.


Right.  Pizza and hotdogs always mean sex with children. Is that what they are really selling at the ballpark?  Oops- that is probably another code word too!

I see there is even a Ron Paul pizza box! He must be one!  



http://redalertpolitics.com/2016/02/...ul-revolution/

Ron Paul Snowden and Pizza and movie meetup! Code words for cocaine and kiddie porn flicks!   https://www.meetup.com/ronpaul-492/events/231900935/

----------


## Weston White

> No, there is code language that is totally consistent with pictures and video that prove these people are into satanic pedophilia. There is nothing vague or speculative about it.



Oh yes, that is all it is, nothing here, move along, move along now.

...I love unruly children:


...And the title tracks are: Teen Aviation, Teen Mom:



...And so much more (NOT SAFE FOR WORK):

Painted in one of their restrooms (children accessible): https://i.sli.mg/lu0Uf9.png


...Be certain to shut off your cell-phone before entering the secret LA BOUM BOUM ROOM:
http://themillenniumreport.com/2016/...-pong-network/


ETA: Apparently, "ping pong" is an orgy related sex term.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Oh yes, that is all it is, nothing here, move along, move along now.





> ...And the title tracks are: Teen Aviation, Teen Mom:


Poster is for three bands who performed there.  Teen Moms.  Teenage Aviation. Title Tracks. https://www.facebook.com/events/796790823750908/

Teen Mom live (yeah- they suck):




Teenage Aviation:



Title Tracks:






> ETA: Apparently, "ping pong" is an orgy related sex term.


Kids "ping ponging" at Comet Pizza:



http://www.mightysweet.com/mesohungr...washington-dc/

----------


## undergroundrr

> These questions are completely different..


Verbally, yes. In intent, no.




> As you originally posted the question, it would have been - as it was actually asked, it's a dumb question, no reason to answer it at all.


Again, fair enough, but he could have completely exonerated trump.  Instead, we got a loaded silence.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Oh yes, that is all it is, nothing here, move along, move along now.
> 
> ...I love unruly children:





> .Be certain to shut off your cell-phone before entering the secret LA BOUM BOUM ROOM:
> http://themillenniumreport.com/2016/...-pong-network/


T-shirt photo (and the cell phone sign) is from another club in DC- this one for adults-  L 'Enfante Cafe.   That is where La Boum Boum Room is located. http://laboumbrunch.com/laboumboumroom/

Guy in the picture is NOT Alefantis but Christopher Lynch who is one of the owners of it. This is completely unrelated (and proof that most of the "evidence" is extremely weak). 

 

This is Alefantis: 


https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en...PpAzwQoioIejAO

----------


## Zippyjuan

https://www.washingtonpost.com/expre...=.bc08d52db60e




> *With La Boum Boum Room, D.C. just got a lot weirder
> *
> 
> If you’ve ever had the pleasure of attending La Boum at L’Enfant Cafe, you probably don’t remember much about it.
> 
> The raucous affair (which is often sold out months in advance) occurs under the guise of brunch, with two seatings every Saturday and one on Sunday, but what it really entails is day drinking, light pyrotechnics, dancing on chairs and lots of skin. “People can be themselves and have fun in a safe house where they can break out of their shell,” says Christopher Lynch, co-owner of L’Enfant Cafe.
> 
> Starting Saturday at 11 p.m., L’Enfant Cafe is launching La Boum Boum Room, an even bawdier, nighttime production that includes burlesque, go go dancers, acrobatics, dancing led by a live DJ and raunchy interactive games. The three-hour engagement takes place in the dining room of L’Enfant Cafe, which will be cleared of all the tables, chairs and stools. Oh, and there will also be a trapeze swing.
> 
> ...

----------


## undergroundrr

> No, there is code language that is totally consistent with pictures and video that prove these people are into satanic pedophilia. There is nothing vague or speculative about it.


I'm sure one could retroactively make up code language that would prove they were into Sailor Moon too.  And it would likely be more convincing.  

If it were established that "pizza" and "cheese" and "dominoes" had precedent pedo definitions (like chickenlover) or that there was agreed code language among dozens of people, then they might have a case.  But this stuff is retro-shoehorned speculation by a sick mind at best.  Given the evidence the most likely scenario is that the emails are either talking about illegal drugs, Italian cuisine or some of both.

----------


## PatriotOne

https://web.archive.org/web/20050213...term=ping+pong

*5. Ping Pong* 

v. Cuttafile Code for raping defenseless children.

Cuttie: I'm gonna go play some ping pong with.....umm....some people...at the playground.....after schools out...

Source: []\/[]atty G, Jan 27, 2004

.........

http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...&defid=7159923
*
Comet*

Another word for cocaine. 

Let's snort a few lines of comet.

......

Credit to Voat Pizzagate

https://voat.co/v/pizzagate/1447153

----------


## Zippyjuan

> http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...&defid=7159923
> *
> Comet*
> 
> Another word for cocaine. 
> 
> *Let's snort a few lines of comet.*
> 
> ......
> ...


Help yourself:

----------


## dannno

> Help yourself:


You've obviously never seen Cheech and Chong, or you would have posted a funnier meme.

----------


## AuH20

anyone feelling frisky? Want some adventure in your life?

https://www.wesearchr.com/bounties/p...mate-challenge




> *Goal of Bounty*
> 
> This is a serious bounty, not a joke.
> 
> First: please absolutely do not bother business owners or do anything even remotely illegal for this mission. This is not a prize to see who can harass some guy the most or who can get in the most trouble. This is a purely journalistic investigation.
> 
> The goal of this bounty is to establish the presence of tunnels underneath or very close to being underneath Comet Ping Pong Pizza and/or Besta Pizza in Washington DC.
> 
> Please make sure you check with local law enforcement and several lawyers before attempting any Urban Exploration on your own. I'm posting this because Urban Exploration can be a fun and exciting hobby, but I absolutely can't condone any breaking of the law, so please make sure you don't do that. However, the bounty will be paid in any case, even if you break the speed limit or illegally park your bicycle.
> ...

----------


## PatriotOne

> Help yourself:


I feel sorry for you right now Zippy.  I know what you are and have for a very long time.  But I like to think that even you have a hard time sleeping at night being required to disrupt discussions exposing baby & children rapers, torturers and murderers.  It's not worth the money Zippy.

----------


## PatriotOne

> anyone feelling frisky? Want some adventure in your life?
> 
> https://www.wesearchr.com/bounties/p...mate-challenge


Fingers crossed.

----------


## AuH20

> Fingers crossed.


2k is not enough for a mission of that type.  You could get bagged by the CIA and never be seen again.

----------


## PatriotOne

I wonder if anyone's looked to see who owns all those buildings (Besta, Comet, Bucks, etc.).  Are they leased to the business owners or owned by the business owners?  I wouldn't be shocked if they were all owned by the same person (like someone connected to Clintons).  How does one check for that info?

----------


## Danke

Too bad Project Veritas didn't investigate before this made the news.

----------


## PatriotOne

> 2k is not enough for a mission of that type.  You could get bagged by the CIA and never be seen again.


n/k....but its only been one day posted looks like.  I wouldn't doubt if it's a scam anyways and just taking advantage of the gullible for the donations.  Things like pizzagate make for scam artists feeding frenzy.

----------


## AuH20

> n/k....but its only been one day posted looks like.  I wouldn't doubt if it's a scam anyways and just taking advantage of the gullible for the donations.  Things like pizzagate make for scam artists feeding frenzy.


If I'm going underground there, I'm going with a team of five with a full compliment of arms. As Adam Kokesh can attest, D.C. is not gun friendly.

----------


## AuH20

> n/k....but its only been one day posted looks like.  I wouldn't doubt if it's a scam anyways and just taking advantage of the gullible for the donations.  Things like pizzagate make for scam artists feeding frenzy.


I just hope some dumb kid doesn't take the offer and gets caught down there. The entire national security apparatus is involved in this pedo ring.

----------


## PatriotOne

> If I'm going underground there, I'm going with a team of five with a full compliment of arms.


  Might want to hurry.  I'm thinking they might place bombs in those connected buildings and blow the whole thing up to get rid of evidence and then of course blame it on the alt-right crazy conspiracy theorists.

----------


## PatriotOne

> I just hope some dumb kid doesn't take the offer and gets caught down there. The entire national security apparatus is involved in this pedo ring.


 true dat.  At least those who make the decisions are for sure and a lot of the minions.

----------


## PatriotOne

https://web.archive.org/web/20130906...hp?term=hotdog

1.   hotdog   

Noun - A derogatory term for referring to a person from Haiti.

“That Hotdog just sits around and plays dominos all day.”

“This is my Hotdog friend. He survived the quake of 2010”

mark as favorite buy hotdog mugs & shirts 

hotdogs hot dog hotdag hotdawg haitian  
 by It's funny  Jan 13, 2010  add a video add an image

----------


## Weston White

> Trump has not appointed an "outsider" to anything. Everyone has been boilerplate GOP, including his COS who is literally the head of RNC.
> 
> Unfortunately, we can stop the drain the swamp thoughts.
> 
> Time to post more foolish "pizzagate" crockery

----------


## Philhelm

> 2k is not enough for a mission of that type.  You could get bagged by the CIA and never be seen again.


Not if I cast Protection from Evil 20' Radius.

----------


## CPUd

blood magic

----------


## Weston White

> Poster is for three bands who performed there.  Teen Moms.  Teenage Aviation. Title Tracks.


Yea, we will just go ahead and casually gloss over the fact that those are all clearly adult men--signing about sexualized underage females, we will discard the constant child related themes, we will not consider the covert and overt meanings and potentiality of providing cover for the illicit.  ...Pizza slices are not triangularly shaped and hot dogs are not phallic shaped, at least when outside of the LA BOUM BOUM ROOM!

----------


## Philhelm

> I'm sure one could retroactively make up code language that would prove they were into Sailor Moon too.  And it would likely be more convincing.  
> 
> If it were established that "pizza" and "cheese" and "dominoes" had precedent pedo definitions (like chickenlover) or that there was agreed code language among dozens of people, then they might have a case.  But this stuff is retro-shoehorned speculation by a sick mind at best.  Given the evidence the most likely scenario is that the emails are either talking about illegal drugs, Italian cuisine or some of both.


If the Podesta e-mails existed within a vacuum, I'd agree with you.  However, people were scratching their heads and speculating about the e-mails, which appeared to be code-speak of some kind.  When they dug further, they found Comet Ping Pong, Alefantis' Instagrams, Heavy Breathing, etc.  Everything exploded, and the pedophile innuendo quadrupled-down.  If Comet Ping Pong turned out to just be a regular pizza join without all of the associated curiosities, then this would be a non-story.  But that isn't what happened.

----------


## Weston White

> T-shirt photo (and the cell phone sign) is from another club in DC- this one for adults-  L 'Enfante Cafe.


1.  Look who is commenting on the picture, idiot.  As well the background appears to be inside Comet Ping Pong.

2.  The t-shirt reads "I love unruly children" and not I love the "L'Enfante Cafe."

3.  What is with D.C. and these strange businesses and their activities?  Considering the excessively consistent high per capita crime rate throughout D.C.   (Smoke = flames)

4.  Why in Alefantis, a little pizza shop with a ping pong theme, considered the 49th most powerful person in D.C?  Who is the 50th most powerful then; the Roto Rooter guy?

5.  You seem to be intimately familiar with this, being that your research efforts are normally crap and you are lazy.

----------


## jkr



----------


## Weston White

> I'm sure one could retroactively make up code language that would prove they were into Sailor Moon too.  And it would likely be more convincing.  
> 
> If it were established that "pizza" and "cheese" and "dominoes" had precedent pedo definitions (like chickenlover) or that there was agreed code language among dozens of people, then they might have a case.  But this stuff is retro-shoehorned speculation by a sick mind at best.  Given the evidence the most likely scenario is that the emails are either talking about illegal drugs, Italian cuisine or some of both.


Do you disagree that Epstein is a pedo?

If so, what are your thoughts that several victims had testified that what they did together was referred to a giving "massages" and "foot foot massages"?

Is this clearly not the use of coded wording intending to conceal illicit acts?

Is this not relatable to the context of this whole Pizzagate matter?

----------


## pao

https://youtu.be/jjx_OW4OCZA 

Pizzagate with American Horror Story theme intro

Very well done. I found link browsing through voat pizzagate forum.

----------


## specsaregood

> 


I've never seen that. I've heard the song of course, but now I have a whole nother level of appreciation for it.  nice...

----------


## otherone

> Not if I cast Protection from Evil 20' Radius.


...or dispel illusion.
nerd.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> 


Other than for amusement, was there some #pizzagate related reason this was posted?

----------


## jkr

> Other than for amusement, was there some #pizzagate related reason this was posted?


yes.
just my way of saying, hoping, praying that one day they will get their just deserts

----------


## Weston White

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/46736

Looks like there my be something legitimate to the walnuts email:




> Pesto bianco: This is another kind of pesto, literally “white pesto,” that you can find in Liguria (aside from the famed pesto alla genovese!). It’s a paste of walnuts,  live oil, and fresh ricotta.


https://www.walksofitaly.com/blog/fo...liguria-italy#


Wikileaks email highlights:

https://truthearth.org/2016/11/07/pe...ry-disturbing/

----------


## AuH20



----------


## Zippyjuan

OMG! A cartoon drawing of somebody eating pizza!  Disgusting!

----------


## PatriotOne

> OMG! A cartoon drawing of somebody eating pizza!  Disgusting!


Anyone else see the "Little Boy Lover" pedo symbol in there?  Could this be anymore obvious except to those who get paid to turn a blind eye to child raper/torturer/killers?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Snails are pedophiles!  See the hidden symbol they use!   Could it be any more obvious?

----------


## fatjohn

> Snails are pedophiles!  See the hidden symbol they use!   Could it be any more obvious?


From now on, i will neg rep every one of your posts that is blatant trolling like this. We get it you voiced your opinion. You are welcome to bring some facts to defend your out of the main stream wacky view that no one in washington could harm a child. But you are a small sceptical minority and these trollposts are not appreciated from the point of view that I hold, namely that it is very important to bring this info out to the general public.

----------


## undergroundrr

> Anyone else see the "Little Boy Lover" pedo symbol in there?  Could this be anymore obvious except to those who get paid to turn a blind eye to child raper/torturer/killers?


If it were coiled the other direction and had some triangle or heart shape to it, I'd say you were on to something.






I won't bother with the photos of kids eating elongated foods.

----------


## Danke

Justin Pineda
in the last week
I had a great experience at this place! The pizza and wings are amazing. I recommend you bring your kids as I heard this restaurant has a fun place for kids. You can hear kids screaming in the basement, it sounds like they're having so much fun!



24

----------


## undergroundrr

> Justin Pineda
> in the last week
> I had a great experience at this place! The pizza and wings are amazing. I recommend you bring your kids as I heard this restaurant has a fun place for kids. You can hear kids screaming in the basement, it sounds like they're having so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 24


I've heard similar things about the basement at the Alamo.

Looks like people are having their fun at Eventbrite. If pizzagaters achieve nothing else, they'll have made Comet THE place to go see a band.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Justin Pineda
> in the last week
> I had a great experience at this place! The pizza and wings are amazing. I recommend you bring your kids as I heard this restaurant has a fun place for kids. You can hear kids screaming in the basement, it sounds like they're having so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 24


http://www.wusa9.com/news/local/fake...rant/355106233




> Comet Ping Pong owner James Alefantis said the restaurant does not even have a basement.

----------


## Danke

> I've heard similar things about the basement at the Alamo.
> 
> Looks like people are having their fun at Eventbrite. If pizzagaters achieve nothing else, they'll have made Comet THE place to go see a band.


Isn't that where Pee-wee's lost bicycle is?

----------


## PatriotOne

Let's just ignore that the cartoon above show's non-descript blob people eating pizza till ya get to the little boy lovers pizza (signified by it's symbology) and then you have A LITTLE BOY sucking on a "pizza".

How do you sleep at night Zippy?  Drugs?  Alcohol?  Holding on tight and crying into your stuffed pedo bear?  Again.....surely the money you get to cover for these soulless people isn't worth YOUR fricken soul.  You need a different job.  Even being homeless on the streets would be better than protecting these people.

----------


## undergroundrr

> Isn't that where Pee-wee's lost bicycle is?


Is "bicycle" a code word for virginity?

----------


## PatriotOne

Why do I not remember this undergroundrr person?  Been gone for awhile.  Is this a Zippy sock puppet or just another shill?  Someone fill me in!

----------


## Zippyjuan

I want to RIDE my bicycle!  (video may not be safe for work). Oh yeah! That's it baby!

----------


## PatriotOne

David Seaman scheduled to be on panel......

*#PizzaGate Scheduled On The Daily Show Panel*

----------


## Zippyjuan

Seaman? Talking about sex?  Is this real?

----------


## undergroundrr

> Why do I not remember this undergroundrr person?  Been gone for awhile.  Is this a Zippy sock puppet or just another shill?  Someone fill me in!


All of the above.

Most of all, I'm a guy who hates seeing Ron Paul people make fools of themselves getting outraged over every ridiculous piece of "evidence" in this "case."  The total failure of reason in this whole thing is just as embarrassing as the mass of supposed liberty lovers who supported trump.  I'm also somebody who doesn't relate everything I see to underage gay fellatio.

People are still saying Besta Pizza is owned by a Clinton appointee, that the FBI released a list of code words for underage sex, that the McCann suspect E-fits are two separate people and that the Podestas were in Portugal at the time of her abduction.  And they call you names if you point out that all of these are extreme speculation at best and attention-seeking blogger lies at worse.  

I just went through all the suspect wikileaks emails again and there is nothing overtly pedo anywhere in them.

There's undoubtedly plenty of pedophilia in DC, but 5 minutes of rational thought and investigation of the sources of all this "information" will lead to the realization that the pizzagate witch hunt is not the likely route to find it.  

And if Alefantis et al _are_ guilty, we'll never know it *because* of the pizzagate uproar.  If there were Satanic underage orgies there, don't you think they would have scrubbed the place clean with a flamethrower weeks ago?  Or at least moved their activities to an equivalent of Epstein's party island where trump and Clinton had all their fun?

It looks more and more like foolish credulity is the defining trait of the remnant of the Ron Paul r3VOLution.

----------


## PatriotOne

> All of the above.
> 
> Most of all, I'm a guy who hates seeing Ron Paul people make fools of themselves getting outraged over every ridiculous piece of "evidence" in this "case."  The total failure of reason in this whole thing is just as embarrassing as the mass of supposed liberty lovers who supported trump.  I'm also somebody who doesn't relate everything I see to underage gay fellatio.
> 
> People are still saying Besta Pizza is owned by a Clinton appointee, that the FBI released a list of code words for underage sex, that the McCann suspect E-fits are two separate people and that the Podestas were in Portugal at the time of her abduction.  And they call you names if you point out that all of these are extreme speculation at best and attention-seeking blogger lies at worse.  
> 
> I just went through all the suspect wikileaks emails again and there is nothing overtly pedo anywhere in them.
> 
> There's undoubtedly plenty of pedophilia in DC, but 5 minutes of rational thought and investigation of the sources of all this "information" will lead to the realization that the pizzagate witch hunt is not the likely route to find it.  
> ...


FYI for the novice.  Disinformation gets inserted to discredit investigations as Standard Operating Procedure.  Plus I am sure good intentioned people/kids have gone overboard.  I've seen that alot also.  In spite of the intentional disinformation inserted to discredit and people/kids going overboard, there is so much "There" there it is overwhelming in spite of it.  

A Pizza guy in top 50 of most powerful people in D.C.....hahahahahahahahahaha.  That's just ludicrous from the get go.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I feel sorry for you right now Zippy.  I know what you are and have for a very long time.  But I like to think that even you have a hard time sleeping at night being required to disrupt discussions exposing baby & children rapers, torturers and murderers.  It's not worth the money Zippy.


The worst part is that Josh allowed and now Bryan allows him to do it.

----------


## Zippyjuan

"Top 50" was by GQ magazine in 2012 and included some "party planers" and a couple of other restaurateurs as well.

http://www.gq.com/gallery/50-most-po...-washington-dc




> People with the last names Obama and Biden not included.

----------


## dannno

> I want to RIDE my bicycle!  (video may not be safe for work). Oh yeah! That's it baby!


Have you ever seen How High? You remind me of the guy with the red bike

----------


## UWDude

> Comet Ping Pong Tumbler friend pic.  These people are so disgusting.
> 
> http://pizza-smiles.tumblr.com/post/38451070156


Not really.  People are now tying any pizza related pics up, and claimign they are sick. when they aren't.
The reason for the original pics is because they tied to alefantis directly, and he said things like #chickenlovers on a picture with a man holding a baby.

----------


## dannno

> he said things like #chickenlovers on a picture with a man holding a baby.


According to some here, that could just mean he really likes KFC

----------


## PatriotOne

*Melbourne paedophile and rugby player Michael Quinn’s US sentencing delayed*

http://www.news.com.au/national/vict...f86de628638be9

Quinn, who was on a rugby trip to the US when he was arrested at an under cover child sex sting at an LA hotel on May 21, faces 10 to 13 years in US federal prison after agreeing to a plea deal with prosecutors.

The 33-year-old Monash University-educated IVF geneticist entered a guilty plea on July 20 in the US District Court to travelling to LA to engage in *illicit sexual conduct with a six-year-old boy*.



******************

****Note the #Rugby on comments



Read here about the Australian guy looking at pizzagate material and recognized Quinn's picture and posted to Voat.  

https://voat.co/v/pizzagate/1450635

----------


## UWDude

Are we sure that is the same guy?

----------


## PatriotOne

> The worst part is that Josh allowed and now Bryan allows him to do it.


Every village needs an idiot.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Are we sure that is the same guy?


The Australian is sure that recognized him.  Plus note the #Rugby in the comments from Comet on 2nd pic.  Plus looks like a dead ringer to me...lol.

----------


## dannno

> Are we sure that is the same guy?


I dunno for sure, but if you age the guy in the pic by a couple years and take away that red/yellow street light coloring on his hair it looks pretty damn close... probably aren't a ton of rugby pedos (probably a few hebephiles, but this guy was convicted of raping a 6 year old), and if you believe in pizzagate and these guys are in some inner circle and they commented about the rugby in the photo, there is a very high likelihood that is him.

----------


## AuH20

error.

----------


## UWDude

> The Australian is sure that recognized him.  Plus note the #Rugby in the comments from Comet on 2nd pic.  Plus looks like a dead ringer to me...lol.


You are right.  More fuel to the fire.

----------


## PatriotOne

And wearing rugby shorts.  Wonder who the other rugby player is.  Looks to be on same team maybe since wearing same shorts.

----------


## PatriotOne

Shorts on guy to the left reads webb ellis. 

The Webb Ellis Cup is the trophy awarded to the winner of the Rugby World Cup, the premier competition in men's international rugby union. The Cup is named after William Webb Ellis, who is often credited as the inventor of rugby football.

----------


## PatriotOne

Plus apparently Michael Quinn was openly gay anyways.  Can we all agree it's the same guy now or shall I go on?

----------


## PatriotOne

Where art thou Zippy?  Anxiously awaiting word from your boss on how to insert plausible deniability into this latest discovery?

----------


## AuH20

> Where art thou Zippy?  Anxiously awaiting word from your boss on how to insert plausible deniability into this latest discovery?


Why is he defending pedos? I don't get it. And it's largely uniparty pedos. This isn't a R v. D thing. I hope Zippy doesn't know David Brock.

----------


## Philhelm

The plot thickens.

----------


## Philhelm

> Where art thou Zippy?  Anxiously awaiting word from your boss on how to insert plausible deniability into this latest discovery?


He'll get back to us after he finishes sacrificing a chicken to Moloch.

----------


## PatriotOne

> He'll get back to us after he finishes sacrificing a chicken to Moloch.


Hahahaha.....that was funny.  Been chuckling over that for 5 mins now doing dishes.  lol

----------


## Weston White

Yea and PolitiFact has Ben Carson as a bigger liar than Hag Killary:

----------


## undergroundrr

Once again, everybody's jumped to a new conclusion.  Buuuurnn the witches!

You've got to make sure the picture is the same as this guy http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ournament.html and reconcile that he's wearing the wrong team's shorts and has the wrong nose.  This is an interesting line of investigation, but it's quite a bit less than conclusive.

What if the guy standing next to Christopher Lynch isn't Quinn?

What if the guy in the picture with Christopher Lynch is named Ian Pope, is actually on the rugby team whose logo is on the shorts in the Instagram (the Washington Irish) and has no known history of pedophilia?:


BTW, This observation is on the Voat page that was linked by PatriotOne, undoubtedly put there by a disinformation agent. 

Maybe people are having Satanic partial birth abortions in between games of ping pong.  But if you just use Occam's razor for a split second...

----------


## Philhelm

> Hahahaha.....that was funny.  Been chuckling over that for 5 mins now doing dishes.  lol

----------


## PatriotOne

> Why is he defending pedos? I don't get it. And it's largely uniparty pedos. This isn't a R v. D thing. I hope Zippy doesn't know David Brock.


IKR?  You seriously either have to of sold your soul to defend these sickos or should be on suicide watch having to do this for watever reason.  No fricken gray area when it comes to this chit.

----------


## Weston White

> According to some here, that could just mean he really likes KFC


...And don't forget "hotards" too.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Once again, everybody's jumped to a new conclusion.  Buuuurnn the witches!
> 
> You've got to make sure the picture is the same as this guy http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ournament.html and reconcile that he's wearing the wrong team's shorts and has the wrong nose.  This is an interesting line of investigation, but it's quite a bit less than conclusive.
> 
> What if the guy standing next to Christopher Lynch isn't Quinn?
> 
> What if the guy in the picture with Christopher Lynch is named Ian Pope, is actually on the rugby team whose logo is on the shorts in the Instagram (the Washington Irish) and has no known history of pedophilia?:
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmm.....interesting.  Just might show I am not bullet proof to disinfo myself.  But would show how disinfo is intentionally inserted in narrative.  Where did you come by this info yourself?

----------


## undergroundrr

> Hmmmmmm.....interesting.  Just might show I am not bullet proof to disinfo myself.  But would show how disinfo is intentionally inserted in narrative.  Where did you come by this info yourself?


I read the Voat page you linked, read the Daily Mail article, did a Google image search for "Ian Pope" "Washington Irish" and came here and posted.

----------


## PatriotOne

Touche disinfo peeps.  Score 1 for the disinfo trap.  Rat bastards.

----------


## undergroundrr

BTW, Ian Pope's Facebook page (linked on Voat https://www.facebook.com/ian.pope.142) is now taken down.  I wonder if he got an onslaught of offensive or threatening messages from the pizzagaters.

Since I'm ZippyJuan's sock puppet, I should speak for him. As far as I can tell, he hasn't defended an affirmed pedo once that I can see. pizzagate has uncovered NOTHING on the Podestas, Alefantis, or anybody else.  

pizzagate valiantly exposed that a garage band has tasteless poster art and that a pretentious performance artist is influenced by dodgy mystic rituals.

The #chickenlover comment by Alefantis is as close as it gets, and it can be written off as him making a tacky comment until something stronger is confirmed.

Now trump's favorite "terrific guy" Epstein, THAT's a pedo.

----------


## PatriotOne

> BTW, Ian Pope's Facebook page (linked on Voat https://www.facebook.com/ian.pope.142) is now taken down.  I wonder if he got an onslaught of offensive or threatening messages from the pizzagaters.
> 
> Since I'm ZippyJuan's sock puppet, I should speak for him. As far as I can tell, he hasn't defended an affirmed pedo once that I can see. pizzagate has uncovered NOTHING on the Podestas, Alefantis, or anybody else.  
> 
> pizzagate valiantly exposed that a garage band has tasteless poster art and that a pretentious performance artist is influenced by dodgy mystic rituals.
> 
> The #chickenlover comment by Alefantis is as close as it gets, and it can be written off as him making a tacky comment until something stronger is confirmed.
> 
> Now trump's favorite "terrific guy" Epstein, THAT's a pedo.


Shhhhhhh....Can't you see I am licking my wounds and trying to rest for a bit?  That last disinfo ruse hurt.

----------


## lilymc

> BTW, Ian Pope's Facebook page (linked on Voat https://www.facebook.com/ian.pope.142) is now taken down.  I wonder if he got an onslaught of offensive or threatening messages from the pizzagaters.
> 
> Since I'm ZippyJuan's sock puppet, I should speak for him. As far as I can tell, he hasn't defended an affirmed pedo once that I can see. pizzagate has uncovered NOTHING on the Podestas, Alefantis, or anybody else.  
> 
> pizzagate valiantly exposed that a garage band has tasteless poster art and that a pretentious performance artist is influenced by dodgy mystic rituals.
> 
> The #chickenlover comment by Alefantis is as close as it gets, and it can be written off as him making a tacky comment until something stronger is confirmed.
> 
> Now trump's favorite "terrific guy" Epstein, THAT's a pedo.


In _your_ opinion.  It isn't any one thing, it's the combined total of inappropriate, disturbing pedoish things... which shouldn't be surprising since anyone who is awake knows that elites and pedophilia go hand in hand.

Furthermore, I don't think anyone has claimed that pizzagate *proved*  a pedo ring in DC.   It's a continual and ongoing uncovering / investigation, by regular people, since our "authorities" are corrupt and not only _not_ doing their job, but actually protecting the criminals in power.

The fact that the PTSB are calling alternative media "fake news" and quickly closed instagram pages and shut down discussion on reddit, etc shows they are running and hiding like cockroaches with light shined on them.

----------


## Zippyjuan

But its on the internets!  Some anonymous person said it was true! It is a modern version of "Paul McCartney is Dead".  Somebody starts a rumor and people go nuts looking for secret hidden clues.  "If you play this song backwards..."

----------


## DGambler

From voat, if pizzagate is not real, then we have to believe that:

- John Podesta is just a foodie, he loves pizza and pasta and talks about it all the time

- Podesta loves pizza so much that he draws "pizza-related" maps so he doesn't forget where are his favourite pizzerias.

- Podesta also loves hot dogs, and he dreams about opening a hotdog stand in Hawaii.

- People play dominoes on pizza and pasta, but it's difficult to decide which one is better

- People love pasta with walnut sauce.

- Marina Abramovic was just inviting Tony Podesta to a normal dinner at her place. She called Spirit Cooking like an inside joke, because of the strange and satanic $#@! she's been doing all her life.

- Marina Abramovic is not a satanist, she's a lovely lady in real life, the bizarre $#@! she does is just her artistic self.

- Tony Podesta is a lovely guy who happens to have a strange taste for art. He likes some disturbing pieces of art, and that's all.

- James Alefantis is just a family restaurant owner who happens to have a very dark sense of humor and also a strange taste for art, based on the artists he invite to his family restaurant. He just like to post photos of lovely kids and babies, and make very dark comments. His followers also have that dark sense of humor and they just have a good time.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> From voat, if pizzagate is not real, then we have to believe that:
> 
> 
> 
> - *Marina Abramovic was just inviting Tony Podesta to a normal dinner at her place. She called Spirit Cooking like an inside joke, because of the strange and satanic $#@! she's been doing all her life.*


Let's ask her about it:  http://www.artnews.com/2016/11/04/ma...nd-ridiculous/




> Among the latest batch of emails released by Wikileaks, allegedly from the hacked account of John Podesta, the chairman of Hillary Clinton’s presidential campaign, is one from Abramovic, in which she invites Tony Podesta, a major art collector who is John’s brother, to “a Spirit Cooking dinner at my place,” and asks if John might want to join.* Tony forwarded the email to his brother, which is how it ended up among the stolen emails*.





> “I’m outraged, because this is taken completely out of my context,” Abramovic told me by phone this afternoon. She was at Sean Kelly Gallery, her rep in New York. The dinner, she explained, was a reward for donors to a Kickstarter campaign she had run. Tony Podesta has collected her work since the 1990s, and he attended, *but John couldn’t make it. In fact, she has never met John Podesta.*
> 
> *“It was just a normal dinner,” Abramovic said, adding that about 10 people attended. “It was actually just a normal menu, which I call spirit cooking. There was no blood, no anything else. We just call things funny names, that’s all.” (The Kickstarter page advertised “traditional soups.”)*
> 
> Spirit Cooking, Abramovic explained, was a performance she staged at a number of museums around the world in the ‘90s, painting graffiti with pigs’ blood. She also made a limited-edition book, which contains various recipes. That book is in the collection of the Museum of Modern Art in New York, among other places.
> 
> And the Satanism charge? *“Anybody who wants can read my memoirs and find out that [my work] is far away from Satanism*,” she said. (The book was just released this week, she noted, and it’s doing well on Amazon.) “My work is really more about spirituality and not anything else,” she continued. “I’ve been doing my work for so long, and this is a misunderstanding.” She said of the right-wing attacks, “It’s absolutely outrageous and ridiculous.”
> 
> All things considered, Abramovic sounded in relatively good spirits—exasperated but maintaining a sense of humor about the whole thing. “I mean, this world is really turning to hell,” she said at one point, laughing. “I am completely amazed, something is taken out of context for the purpose of winning.”
> ...


http://barthsnotes.com/2016/11/04/no...ilk-and-sperm/

People who contributed $10,000 to the kickstarter got invited to the dinner.  https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...e-the-founders

----------


## lilymc

> Let's ask her about it:  http://www.artnews.com/2016/11/04/ma...nd-ridiculous/
> 
> 
> *We are living in such a strange world,* she said."


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.  Coming from her, that is hilarious.

----------


## Danke



----------


## UWDude

2013 video about a violent underage pornographer caught, this time in Philippines, but sold his movie worldwide, esp US and UK.
"Daisy's Destruction"
Daisy was 18 months old.
Australian 60 minutes.
2 of the 3 girls in the torture porn lived, one, 11, was tortured to death.  Check the last couple of minutes of the video.  Remind you of something you saw on instagram?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Every village needs an idiot.


Yeah, sometimes they're even the one running the show.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Let's ask her about it:  http://www.artnews.com/2016/11/04/ma...nd-ridiculous/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://barthsnotes.com/2016/11/04/no...ilk-and-sperm/
> 
> People who contributed $10,000 to the kickstarter got invited to the dinner.  https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...e-the-founders


You actually defend Marina Abramovic  whose a Proven Satanist and believes in Black Jesus and black marry?

----------


## DGambler

> You actually defend Marina Abramovic  whose a Proven Satanist and believes in Black Jesus and black marry?


Of course he did, he's Zippy Juan Podesta... Guess you haven't run into him before. For some reason, I decided to take him off ignore, he'll probably go back on soon. In my years and years of being on Internet forums, he's the only one to have ever been placed on an ignore list.

----------


## timosman

> But its on the internets!  Some anonymous person said it was true! It is a modern version of "Paul McCartney is Dead".  Somebody starts a rumor and people go nuts looking for secret hidden clues.  "If you play this song backwards..."


Is it possible to offend creepy Zippy? I bet 100 rep points nobody can.

----------


## Lucille

> Justin Pineda
> in the last week
> I had a great experience at this place! The pizza and wings are amazing. I recommend you bring your kids as I heard this restaurant has a fun place for kids. You can hear kids screaming in the basement, it sounds like they're having so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 24


From here:  https://www.eventbrite.com/v/comet-ping-pong-598

The next two bands courtesy of Sasha Lord Presents (of course).

Eskimeaux http://eskimeaux.bandcamp.com/
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/eskimeaux666/
Twitter:  @ eskimeaux666

:l

I like Radkey's sound but this video...cheese pizza and child abuse.

----------


## AuH20

They sure do play dirty. We need a real life Frank Castle.

----------


## lilymc

I was just checking out that voat forum.  Although I don't like the reddit-style format, there's some interesting stuff there.

Check this out:

----------


## lilymc

But I'm sure that's nothing, just another coincidence, along with the growing mountain of other coincidences.

----------


## timosman

Filmmaker Was Documenting Abuses in CPS and Children Murdered under State Custody Before He Died - http://medicalkidnap.com/2015/02/10/...efore-he-died/

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## PatriotOne

Another coincidence today......

*Madeleine McCann police 'probing important new lead' she was taken by trafficking gang*

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/other/...ang/ar-AAl8ysa

----------


## PatriotOne

Wapo Comet Ping Pong article written 3.5 hrs before gunman arrested?

https://www.google.com/#q=washingtonian

Man With Gun Arrested at Comet Ping Pong | Washingtonian

https://www.washingtonian.com/2016/....met-ping-pong/

10 hours ago - DC police arrested a man who allegedly walked through the Comet Ping Pong restaurant in Chevy Chase with a gun on Sunday afternoon.
You recently searched for comet ping pong.

It's 9:40 NY time.  Arrest happened at 3:00.  That only 6 1/2 hrs ago and yet article says 10 hrs ago.

More here:  

https://voat.co/v/pizzagate/1461923

----------


## staerker

" “I really hope the FBI can do something about all what’s online. I think it’s really dangerous to have all this false information out there,” Carr says. "

----------


## staerker

Reading from his script.




Something that I caught right after he said it (I spend too much time on this) is his statement @2:18 "everyone can go home" is delivered exactly the same as that in Podesta's "go home" speech. (@0:36)

It's almost like they have the same speech writers. Either that, or they spend a lot of time together, which we know they do.




*Just go home guys!*

----------


## PatriotOne

Oh geez....dude was an actor........

Edgar Maddison Welch 

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2625901/?ref_=nmbio_bio_nm

----------


## staerker

*Scotland Yard given extra funding to probe ‘important’ new lead over theory that Madeleine McCann was kidnapped by trafficking gang, aka Scotland Yard is reacting to Pizzagate, direction is unknown*



http://archive.is/2KTL1 // http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...king-gang.html




> Another coincidence today......
> 
> *Madeleine McCann police 'probing important new lead' she was taken by trafficking gang*
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/other/...ang/ar-AAl8ysa

----------


## PatriotOne

Oh really?........



His facebook: https://www.facebook.com/maddison.welch.33 States he used to be a fire fighter. And was in the military.

His dads film production company, for which he receiving a writing credit (http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2625901/)) for helping with: www.foreveryoungproductions.com

His dads personal site: www.harrywelchjr.com

Some interesting information about his dad:

-*Served as Executive Director for Protect-A-Child, a national, non-profit organization to prevent abuse and abduction of children.* Appointed by Governor Jim Martin to the Governor's Commission on Child Victimization.

-Rowan County Register of Deeds 2010-2014

-Currently a special deputy with the Iredell County Sheriff’s Department.

----------


## PatriotOne

> *Scotland Yard given extra funding to probe ‘important’ new lead over theory that Madeleine McCann was kidnapped by trafficking gang, aka Scotland Yard is reacting to Pizzagate, direction is unknown*
> 
> 
> 
> http://archive.is/2KTL1 // http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...king-gang.html


Scotland Yard reacting to fakenews?  lol

----------


## staerker

> Scotland Yard reacting to fakenews?  lol


Right? Just go home guys!

But yes, and it's not clear whether they're doing it to pursue a Pizzagate lead, or to steer the investigation away from one.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Right? Just go home guys!
> 
> But yes, and it's not clear whether they're doing it to pursue a Pizzagate lead, or to steer the investigation away from one.


Since SY is out of London, who is up to their eyeballs in this chit, I am going to assume "steer away".  They didn't do anything about Jimmy Saville...and ran cover for it for decades.

----------


## staerker

Removing street cameras, establishing a closed off crime scene, business closed for tomorrow.

Looks like they're cleaning house right now.

----------


## PatriotOne

Just cannot make this chit up........



*Edgar Welch* 

https://www.couchsurfing.com/people/madddog

Salisbury, North Carolina, United States 
Fluent in English; *learning Haitian*, Haitian Creole, Sign Language - American, Spanish 
 28, Male
 Member since 2010 

Countries I’ve Visited

Jamaica

Countries I’ve Lived In

*Haiti*, United States

----------


## PatriotOne

> Removing street cameras, establishing a closed off crime scene, business closed for tomorrow.
> 
> Looks like they're cleaning house right now.


Hmmmmmm....wonder if they are closing the neighboring businesses down too.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Removing street cameras, establishing a closed off crime scene, business closed for tomorrow.
> 
> Looks like they're cleaning house right now.


With a prefect false flag to do it.

----------


## AngryCanadian

It seems that the Canadian news media is protecting pedos to.
Armed man arrested after travelling to D.C. pizzeria cited in fake news story

----------


## Danke

I sure hope this is not true.  I could support law enforcement agencies if they spent more time/resources on pedophilla , missing children than traffic and drugs.

oh, and the Satanic $#@!, omg.

----------


## specsaregood

> -Served as Executive Director for Protect-A-Child, a national, non-profit organization to prevent abuse and abduction of children. Appointed by Governor Jim Martin to the Governor's Commission on Child Victimization.


Geez, ALL these people are involved in either govt or orgs supposedly aimed at stopping child abuse...  All of them...

----------


## Danke

> Geez, ALL these people are involved in either govt or orgs supposedly aimed at stopping child abuse...  All of them...


Reminds me of the CPS.

----------


## devil21

lol!  So scripted.  Local news broadcast's bubble-headed bleach blonde (ht to Don Henley) nearly yelling "Pizzagate is NOT TRUE!!" while reporting this obviously manufactured shooter denial story.  

So yeah, there's the proof they're getting worried that it's getting too much attention.  They needed to create a reason to push mass denials across tons of news broadcasts.




doth protest too much?

----------


## PatriotOne

> Geez, ALL these people are involved in either govt or orgs supposedly aimed at stopping child abuse...  All of them...


IKR?  I don't know if your watching VOAT research (or past REDDIT) but the links shown here to all these people are nothing compared to "Child Trafficking Protection" organizations unearthed over there.  Every rock they turn over has another person tied to yet another organization.  Must be in the dozens by now.  It's mind blowing.

----------


## parocks

> Oh really?........
> 
> 
> 
> His facebook: https://www.facebook.com/maddison.welch.33 States he used to be a fire fighter. And was in the military.
> 
> His dads film production company, for which he receiving a writing credit (http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2625901/)) for helping with: www.foreveryoungproductions.com
> 
> His dads personal site: www.harrywelchjr.com
> ...


amazing,  yet again.

----------


## AngryCanadian

Coincidence?

----------


## Danke

*It’s getting harder to ignore Pizzagate*http://www.xyz.net.au/getting-harder-ignore-pizzagate/

----------


## Danke

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...king-gang.html


https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/232318...fficking-gang/


https://medium.com/@LoriHandrahan2/d...62c#.samzgr1d1

----------


## Danke



----------


## PatriotOne

*Pizzagate: Son of Donald Trump's national security adviser shares wild conspiracy claims surrounding Hillary Clinton and a pizza shop paedophile ring*

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/wo...-a7456531.html

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

I'm guessing theres a PSYOP going on now with this shooter guy...paint everyone looking at Pizzagate as deranged, crazy, and violent lunatic.

And of course, brandishing pizzagate as "Fake news."

Like clockwork.

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

> *It’s getting harder to ignore Pizzagate*
> 
> 
> http://www.xyz.net.au/getting-harder-ignore-pizzagate/



good.

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

Remember Johnny Gosch

----------


## fatjohn

Where is zippy to tell us we're all wrong?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Where is zippy to tell us we're all wrong?


Ah- finally admitting it!  Facing reality is the first step.

----------


## fatjohn

> Ah- finally admitting it!  Facing reality is the first step.


Yeah yeah, any thoughts on the Antonius statue? The camera disappearing? I saw you handled the non-issue of whether it is 2 stories or not as good as you could.

Non related, I decided to make some memes...

----------


## AngryCanadian

Comet Ping pong is trending on facebook and yet idiot leftists are claiming sites like Infowars are not real news.

----------


## Zippyjuan

"Trending" means factual?  https://www.engadget.com/2016/10/12/...-news-stories/




> It's been six weeks after Facebook's "trending topics" section was publicly called out for promoting a blatantly false story about Megyn Kelly and very little -- if anything -- has changed. According to a new audit from the Washington Post, that Megyn Kelly incident was far from an isolated case.
> 
> In fact, after logging every trending story spotted from four different Facebook accounts during peak workday hours in September, the Post discovered at least five trending stories that "were indisputably fake" and three others that were "profoundly inaccurate." One such blatant example popped up the day after Apple's big iPhone event and claimed that Tim Cook said the iPhone 8 would have* "Siri physically coming out of the phone and doing all the household chores.* (The site in question was literally called "Faking News.")
> 
> What's more: the Post audit found even more times when the trending topics section surfaced straightforward press releases, Medium posts and links to iTunes or other online stores -- in other words: things that aren't news. While the newspaper notes that their results shouldn't be taken as conclusive because the trending section is personalized to each user, it is clear evidence that Facebook's switch from human editors to a completely algorithm-driven system still needs some work.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> "Trending" means factual?  https://www.engadget.com/2016/10/12/...-news-stories/


Oh look a Pedo Defender.

----------


## fatjohn



----------


## undergroundrr

> Oh look a Pedo Defender.


<sigh> If you don't like trump you're a Hillary lover. If you don't buy the pizzagate suppositions, you're a Pedo Defender.

RPF is thought police central these days.

At this point, the sum total of compelling info is Alefantis calling somebody a chickenlover and having a pederasty-linked statue as an avatar. Those are pretty good, but they're like racist language, offensive but protected free speech. 

Tony Podesta knew Hastert. So what? trump knew Epstein and partied with him.

And please, nobody make me another list of the "mounting pile of evidence" compiled on 4chan and reddit. Let's have some witnesses. Somebody had to have been a guest at one of these supposedly frequent parties involving large numbers of trafficked children who went "Hey, dude, this is f'd up."

----------


## Zippyjuan

It is the only exciting thing going on now that the elections is over.  Facts didn't matter then and don't matter now.  Rumor rules. Clickbait politics.  Welcome to the peak of the Internet Age.

----------


## fatjohn

> <sigh> If you don't like trump you're a Hillary lover. If you don't buy the pizzagate suppositions, you're a Pedo Defender.
> 
> RPF is thought police central these days.
> 
> At this point, the sum total of compelling info is Alefantis calling somebody a chickenlover and having a pederasty-linked statue as an avatar. Those are pretty good, but they're like racist language, offensive but protected free speech. 
> 
> Tony Podesta knew Hastert. So what? trump knew Epstein and partied with him.
> 
> And please, nobody make me another list of the "mounting pile of evidence" compiled on 4chan and reddit. Let's have some witnesses. Somebody had to have been a guest at one of these supposedly frequent parties involving large numbers of trafficked children who went "Hey, dude, this is f'd up."


First of all, Trump knowing epstein does not change anything. If the FBI wants to look into that. GOOD! I'm all for it. It is you who is making this bypartisan. There are a lot less coincidences surrounding trump but I do not rule it out.

Now for the witness, this will not satisfy you. But just pile it on the mountain of coincidences you've already thrown away: https://voat.co/v/pizzagate/1463405

Now curious, what do you make of the Haiti connection?
See here: https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/...d_a_convicted/

----------


## staerker

> It is the only exciting thing going on now that the elections is over.  Facts didn't matter then and don't matter now.  Rumor rules. Clickbait politics.  Welcome to the peak of the Internet Age.

----------


## Suzanimal

> First dailymail, now InfoWars?  Are you feeling alright today, Zippy?


I think he's been drinking again. Zippy can't hold his booze like I can.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> First dailymail, now InfoWars?  Are you feeling alright today, Zippy?


Tryin' to use a bit 'o what language the audience might understan' -'specially with mainstream media bein' all lies and stuff. If these guys are sayin' it it has to be true.

----------


## UWDude

> Noting that this piece comes after the person entered Comet Pizza and fired a gun inside.


Jones made it before.  It was published to youtube after.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Jones made it before.  It was published to youtube after.


He mentions it in the video.  See 5:45.  Maybe that is why he is backing off- somebody took it too far. It quit being just internet entertainment.  He is usually all over things like this.

----------


## BV2

Maybe this is all a psyop. By floating this very popular, but seemingly proof lacking case of .gov being involved in pederasty can they discredit the proven case of the 0entagon (and its contractors) being involved pederasty in Afghanistan. The two cases are linked by the nature of the crime (which, to me, is a crime. $#@!ing a prepubescent child is a crime) so should someone refrence the gov. being involved in this crime (which they have been, for sure, in afghanistan) anyome listening will think pizza gate and roll their eyes... just a thought.

----------


## UWDude

All Alex Jones is doing is asking for discretion, since pizzagate is becoming a real $#@!-show.  And he is right.  Now people are posting fake menus, and investigating every single pizza place in their state.  It is getting ridiculous.  People are posting innocuous pictures and saying "OMG!  THIS IS SICK!!!"  It is getting ridiculous.  the actual evidence is being buried in hysteria, which will only be used to discredit pizzagate.

----------


## PatriotOne

A couple documents their experience at Comet Ping Pong.  Young girls/older men/back room.  Scroll down for pictures.

*The visit*

https://sli.mg/a/328jyJ

----------


## PatriotOne

> All Alex Jones is doing is asking for discretion, since pizzagate is becoming a real $#@!-show.  And he is right.  Now people are posting fake menus, and investigating every single pizza place in their state.  It is getting ridiculous.  People are posting innocuous pictures and saying "OMG!  THIS IS SICK!!!"  It is getting ridiculous.  the actual evidence is being buried in hysteria, which will only be used to discredit pizzagate.


Did you listen to Jones interview with a customer of Comet Ping Pong during yesterdays event?  There was so much fail in that interview. He has partial interview up on his YouTube but one really must listen to whole thing,  It was ridiculous.

----------


## specsaregood

s


> A couple documents their experience at Comet Ping Pong.  Young girls/older men/back room.  Scroll down for pictures.
> 
> *The visit*
> 
> https://sli.mg/a/328jyJ


says album not found

----------


## PatriotOne

> s
> 
> says album not found


Hmmm...was there a few minutes ago when I posted.

----------


## PatriotOne

> s
> 
> says album not found


Interesting it was just pulled down.  Here's a video report of the report I posted though.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJrkbgiETzs

----------


## AngryCanadian

> All Alex Jones is doing is asking for discretion, since pizzagate is becoming a real $#@!-show.  And he is right.  Now people are posting fake menus, and investigating every single pizza place in their state.  It is getting ridiculous.  People are posting innocuous pictures and saying "OMG!  THIS IS SICK!!!"  It is getting ridiculous.  the actual evidence is being buried in hysteria, which will only be used to discredit pizzagate.


Maybe Alex Jones is a disinformation agent. If Alex jones was a honest truther he would already being taken out by the govt.

----------


## UWDude

Milo Yiannopoulis was going to do a speech today about Pizzagate at Miami University.  He says he got a bunch of phone calls from "DC area codes" that told him not to say anything, just yet.  The way he brushed it off....
...The beautiful thing about the truth is, there is no way for the liars to defeat it once the light has been shed.  I think we are about to see a final nail in the coffin of "fake news".  


It's a psy-op alright, but psy-op Trump style.
NYPD and FBI already know, and have the real evidence, they are just waiting for Loretta Lynch to leave office.

Better get working overtime Zippy, to make sure Trump does not get inaugurated Jan 20th.

----------


## parocks

> Even Alex Jones critical of PizzaGate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "People are saying "Alex, why aren't you covering this thing 24-7? Why aren't you saying everybody listed in this thing must be a pedophile?" 
> Because quite frankly, out of tens of thousands of emails, most if it is innocuous, and I've been staying away from it because it is easy for people that are innocent to get caught up in this. " (see 2:03)
> 
> "But the issue is that you can't then just have people go through these things randomly and say "Oh- this pizza place must be the center of it all - just because in some pedophilia code words they use 'pizza'- that's a super common word, OK. " (starts 3:33)
> ...


Well, the focus should be on Podesta.    Pizzagate tells us that they're all Satanic Pedophiles.  But the focus should be on Podesta.  A map that seems pizza related.
From Billionaire Susan Sandler to Podesta.   The McCann Kidnapping.  John and Tony in Portugal.  Those kind of things.  Leaving aside Podesta and chasing after indie rock bands is not the best way to go at this time.   However,  it's been established that they're all a bunch of Satanic Pedophiles.  Now, back to Podesta.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Ah- finally admitting it!  Facing reality is the first step.


I see you're still defending pedophilia....and Bryan is still letting you get away with it.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Not defending it.  Just pointing out silly links between it and pizza.

----------


## UWDude

https://medium.com/@LoriHandrahan2/d...62c#.tg1wgxoh6

This article has about 30-40 links to people from higher up government positions that have been charged with child rape or child pornography in the past couple of years, and they are all linked to sources.  A great, great article.
Here are a couple of examples:



> When Senator Lamar Alexander’s (R TN) Chief of Staff, Ryan Loskarn, was arrested, last year, for trading in the rape and torture of children, aka child pornography, not one journalist provided context to the story. The media reported Loskarn’s arrest, and subsequent suicide pending trial, as if it were a one-off event. As if, no other high-level government employees were being arrested on child porn charges.





> • Acting Director of Cyber Security at the Department of Health and Human Services (DHHS), Timothy DeFoggi, age 56, was sentenced, January 2015, to 25 years in federal prison for “participating in a child pornography ring that sources say was so depraved, it even shocked veteran investigators.” DeFoggi was a registered user of an on-line child rape and torture, aka child porn, trading site. DeFoggi “expressed an interest in the violent rape and murder of children. DeFoggi suggested meeting one member in person to fulfill their mutual fantasies to violently rape and murder children.”





> • Anthony Mangione, 50 year old Director of Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) for South Florida, was arrested on “extreme child abuse” charges on 28 September 2011. He was sentenced, November 2012, to nearly six years in prison. Mangione is a 1982 graduate of the University of Maine Orono (UMO) where former Senior Child Protection Services (CPS) Cynthia Wellman claimed, at the time, CPS was operating a child sex ring, on campus, with UMO’s involvement. “Little is known about Mangione’s time at UMaine. Originally from Rhode Island, he arrived in Orono in August 1978.”


And many, many, many more.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Not defending it.  Just pointing out silly links between it and pizza.


Your still defending it. Silly Links? oh  you mean like this? 

Source.

After a year or so, this has being ignored go figure they covered it up.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Not defending it.  Just pointing out silly links between it and pizza.


Silly Links? u mean like the links by the news mainstream media? who keep saying rebels are all sweet moderates and still want Americak Freedom?

----------


## AngryCanadian

> He mentions it in the video.  See 5:45.  Maybe that is why he is backing off- somebody took it too far. It quit being just internet entertainment.  He is usually all over things like this.






I will leave this just right here.

----------


## Firestarter

I guess that the main ploy of the government to stop Pizzagate is to put all the attention on poor Jimmycomet (James Alefantis: the owner of Comet Pingpong)?
Maybe not ALL of the information seperately is strong enough, but all together it is clear that something very Satanic involving children is happening in Washington and New York. The following is in my opinion the strongest information that something horrible is covered up by CIA, FBI and deaf, dumb and blind journalists.

“_Obama spent about $65,000 of the tax-payers money flying in pizza/dogs from Chicago for a private party at the White House_”: http://www.trump-conservative.com/ne...-from-chicago/
This mail doesn’t make sense, but when “pizza” = “girl” and “dog” = boy it suddenly becomes clear their about paedophilia and/or murdering children.

Here’s a mail which advertises children in the heated pool for entertainment _“We plan to heat the pool, so a swim is a possibility. Bonnie will be Uber Service to transport Ruby, Emerson, and Maeve Luzzatto (11, 9, and almost 7) so you’ll have some further entertainment, and they will be in that pool for sure_”: https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/5252

Here’s an article about the sexual messages Anthony Weiner (very close to the Clintons for many year and married to the close confidant of Hillary) sent to a 15-year-old girl. In my opinion the most explicit message by Weiner is “_I would bust that tight p**sy so hard and so often that you would leak and limp for a week_”: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...y-Clinton.html

After the grandson of the psychiatrist Sigmund Freud died in 2009, it became known that Clement Freud was a paedophile. At least 3 women – including Vicky Hayes and Sylvia Woosley – claimed that Clement had raped them as a child. Sir Clement Freud had been in politrics and made it all the way to British Member of Parliament from 1973 till 1987, when he was knighted by Queen Elizabeth at his departure from Parliament.
Clement Freud coincidentally owned a $1 million mansion in Praia da Luz that sits only 1/3 of a mile from where Madeleine was abducted.
Police in Suffolk have confirmed that Clement Freud wasn’t in Portugal when Madeleine was abducted. On May 3, 2007 Freud had loaned his villa to John and Tony Podesta: http://sgtreport.com/2016/11/do-john...eleine-mccann/
I couldn’t draw a more striking resemblance of the Podesta brothers if my life depended on it than these pictures of men wanted for the kidnapping of Madeleine McCann.

----------


## Danke

*Pizzagate: Podesta pedo perps and Clinton's international child sex trafficking ring exposed*https://www.sott.net/article/335512-Pizzagate-Podesta-pedo-perps-and-Clintons-international-child-sex-trafficking-ring-exposed

----------


## Danke



----------


## Danke



----------


## Weston White

> "Trending" means factual?


You are rather confused there bud.  Celebrity gossip or product advertisements or promotions are not 'news', to be newsworthy: "interesting enough to the general public to warrant reporting."

----------


## Weston White

> At this point, the sum total of compelling info is Alefantis calling somebody a chickenlover and having a pederasty-linked statue as an avatar. Those are pretty good, but they're like racist language, offensive but protected free speech.


Well... The only thing you got right within your post is: <sigh>

----------


## Weston White

> Most child molesters are family members or friends of the family though.


Oh you do you eat Oprah O's too?

By the by, who was the woman making arrangements with over one-dozen older men for an entertaining pool party with three young children via email, but who herself would not be attending?  Was that not the very mother of those three children?

----------


## UWDude

https://streamable.com/guyo

Watch this video:
Andrew Breitbart calls out Wiener for texting young girls pictures of himself.
Media goes into a tizzy, attacks Breitbart.

In the end, Breitbart is vindicated.

Remember, this Breitbart fellow, is the guy who called out Podesta in 2011.

----------


## Weston White

> More "stupid proof".  Ping pong is also a game.  They have ping pong tables- hence "Ping Pong" in their name.  It is silly the links like this some people are trying to make. If your house has a back door are you into gay sex?  Back door is a gay sex term.  This is "solid evidence"?


See: double entendre

...And how exactly does the owner of a rinky-dink pizza and ping pong place in D.C. become the 49th most powerful individual?

Who really plays ping pong anyways, would not billiards be more popular?  Ping pong, might as well be Comet Croquet or Comet Badminton or Comet Racquetball.

----------


## Weston White

> Alefantis is admittedly gay.  Doesn't mean he is into kids. His link to Podesta is that Podesta ate at his restaurant and mentioned this in an  couple of emails asking others to meet him there sometime.


There is a video of the guy making very inappropriate and strange comments.  And no dude, there are emails of them making dinner arrangements at their private homes and of them posting images of their private artwork and complementing their home.

----------


## lilymc

> See: double entendre
> 
> ...And how exactly does the owner of a rinky-dink pizza and ping pong place in D.C. become the 49th most powerful individual?


Good question, but evidently some here *cough*zippy*cough are not that interested in getting to the truth, they're too busy parroting the lying PTSB/msm and defending their beloved criminal "leaders."  If he's not getting paid to constantly cover for those crooks, he sure does spend a lot of his own time defending them...which is crazy to me, knowing what they are actually about.

----------


## undergroundrr

> ...And how exactly does the owner of a rinky-dink pizza and ping pong place in D.C. become the 49th most powerful individual?


This is another one I've heard about many times. There are probably 150 different ways he got in that article that have nothing to do with kiddie sex. Start with Brock connection, plenty of other political connections and owning a phone bank locale and go-to destination for DNC fundraising. Also, maybe he knows the publisher or writer of the article. The article was a fluff piece in GQ right? Publisher: "Hey, put that Alefantis guy in the list somewhere. Isn't he the one who puts on the great parties with the toddlers?"

That's not even remotely evidence. 

Nobody in this thread is protecting pedos. When there's actual evidence that somebody (besides Epstein) is a pedo, such accusations with a suggestion of validity. Until then, there's no difference between the ad-homs flying around here and your average SJW shouting "racism" into the ether.  A strong person will maintain composure when his premises are questioned.

----------


## undergroundrr

> I couldnt draw a more striking resemblance of the Podesta brothers if my life depended on it than these pictures of men wanted for the kidnapping of Madeleine McCann.


I'll point this out again. Those are two pictures of one man. Google "McCann E-fits". Which one do they look like, John or Tony?

Or maybe Gerry McCann?

----------


## undergroundrr

> Now for the witness, this will not satisfy you. But just pile it on the mountain of coincidences you've already thrown away: https://voat.co/v/pizzagate/1463405


A. He doesn't say anything about Pizzagate. B. Who vetted his story? People are taking thing that look for all the world like anonymously-posted deranged fantasies and calling them evidence.




> Now curious, what do you make of the Haiti connection?
> See here: https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/...d_a_convicted/


Sure, the Clintons have done horrible things and protected horrible people.  Not sure what this has to do with sex parties at Comet Ping Pong?

----------


## undergroundrr

> I've been noticing your posts, and I'm not sure we're really that far apart.  You seem to be a bit more thoughtful than your fellow detractor.
> 
> From the perspective of someone looking for the kind of proof that would hold up in a court of law, I can't completely disagree with your opinions.
> 
> In the court of public opinion, however, the "mountain pile of evidence" is a bit much to simply dismiss, wouldn't you agree?  At a minimum, is it not at least worthy of continued investigation and discussion?


Thanks for staying civil.  However, I can't believe somebody here is appealing to the court of public opinion for anything.  Of course people should investigate and discuss anything they want.  But nobody should harass anybody either in cyberspace or at somebody's property until there is incontrovertible proof.

In my view, reddit, 4chan and the bloggers haven't produced evidence yet. Nobody checks anything. And it's almost impossible at this point to find even the intriguing connections amidst the avalanche of nonsense.

----------


## staerker

> Yes, there are pedophiles.  Nobody claiming there aren't.  Most child molesters are family members or friends of the family though. 
> 
> http://www.oprah.com/oprahshow/4-Thi...ld-Molestation


If most are family members, it must be unlikely that this one wasn't.

It most also be unlikely that Scotland Yard is also now investigating non-family members.

Those trafficking gangs can't have anything to do with these trafficking gangs! Come on guys, let's just go home.

----------


## devil21

> Thanks for staying civil.  However, I can't believe somebody here is appealing to the court of public opinion for anything.  Of course people should investigate and discuss anything they want.  But nobody should harass anybody either in cyberspace or at somebody's property until there is incontrovertible proof.
> 
> In my view, reddit, 4chan and the bloggers haven't produced evidence yet. Nobody checks anything. And it's almost impossible at this point to find even the intriguing connections amidst the avalanche of nonsense.


You do realize that people are convicted in courts on purely circumstantial evidence alone every day, right?  What evidence is enough for you exactly?  Kinda comes off like you won't be convinced unless video evidence of actual activities surfaces.  Legal standards do not require hard evidence such as video of a crime being committed or an outright confession (though both/either do immensely help a prosecution or defense).  Often, a lot of circumstantial evidence, testimonies of victims, etc is enough to convict someone.

So I ask again, what kind of evidence would convince you?

----------


## AngryCanadian

So now MSM blames
-Trump's son
-WikiLeaks

Mainstream News Media are part of the problem.

----------


## devil21

Worth a cross-post.  Note the reaction when Epstein is brought up.  He is the PROOF that this stuff goes on.




Fwiw, MPD (DC police) reported that no shots were fired.  Eyewitness reports don't jive with the MSM story at all.  No rifle was seen by anyone.  MSM keeps lying about the "incident" even though the facts are easily available.  That tips off that it's a bunch of fakery and damage control.

----------


## phill4paul

> You do realize that people are convicted in courts on purely circumstantial evidence alone every day, right?  What evidence is enough for you exactly?  Kinda comes off like you won't be convinced unless video evidence of actual activities surfaces.  Legal standards do not require hard evidence such as video of a crime being committed or an outright confession (though both/either do immensely help a prosecution or defense).  Often, a lot of circumstantial evidence, testimonies of victims, etc is enough to convict someone.
> 
> So I ask again, what kind of evidence would convince you?


   For myself I would want a little more than sussing everyday generic terms to mean girl/boy/pizza/hotdog. Don't get me wrong. Code words are used within different groups everyday. I suppose if someone read an email from me that read "I need a lid for a pipe" that it could be assumed that I'm looking for an ounce of pot for my bong. It could also mean that I'm looking for a cover for a sewer line. 
  Given the creepiness factor and my personal belief that there are certainly pedophile sex rings among the elite it is easy to go along with what is being said.
  But, it's not _proof_.

----------


## devil21

> For myself I would want a little more than sussing everyday generic terms to mean girl/boy/pizza/hotdog. Don't get me wrong. Code words are used within different groups everyday. I suppose if someone read an email from me that read "I need a lid for a pipe" that it could be assumed that I'm looking for an ounce of pot for my bong. It could also mean that I'm looking for a cover for a sewer line. 
>   Given the creepiness factor and my personal belief that there are certainly pedophile sex rings among the elite it is easy to go along with what is being said.
>   But, it's not _proof_.


Any individual phrase that can be interpreted multiple ways, sure.  Over and over again?  Not so much.  Playing dominoes on pizza or pasta?  Pretty sure stuff like that can't be interpreted multiple ways.  A lot of circumstantial evidence is generally considered to be some level of proof, however.  Is it the beyond a reasonable doubt level of proof yet?  No.  But people are still convicted in court on that level every day.

eta:  never mind the Dominos Pizza founder's history, which was scrubbed from the net several years ago.  Avowed Sabbatean and eugenicist.

----------


## phill4paul

> Any individual phrase that can be interpreted multiple ways, sure.  Over and over again?  Not so much.  Playing dominoes on pizza or pasta?  Pretty sure stuff like that can't be interpreted multiple ways.  A lot of circumstantial evidence is generally considered to be some level of proof, however.  Is it the beyond a reasonable doubt level of proof yet?  No.  *But people are still convicted in court on that level every day.*


   And they shouldn't be.

----------


## lilymc

> For myself I would want a little more than sussing everyday generic terms to mean girl/boy/pizza/hotdog. Don't get me wrong. Code words are used within different groups everyday. I suppose if someone read an email from me that read "I need a lid for a pipe" that it could be assumed that I'm looking for an ounce of pot for my bong. It could also mean that I'm looking for a cover for a sewer line. 
>   Given the creepiness factor and my personal belief that there are certainly pedophile sex rings among the elite it is easy to go along with what is being said.
>   But, it's not _proof_.


I don't think anyone said it was proof.  It's just one of many things that have caused people to question and investigate what is actually going on there, in the belly of the beast (DC.)

----------


## dannno

> I'll point this out again. Those are two pictures of one man. Google "McCann E-fits". Which one do they look like, John or Tony?
> 
> Or maybe Gerry McCann?


You are still full of $#@!. They look EXACTLY like them and they were in town that day, a random town in Portugal. The police had a couple sketches drawn up and assumed it was one guy, since they are brothers and don't look incredibly dissimilar, when in fact one drawing was of one of the suspects and the other drawing was of another suspect. This is simply a situation where law enforcement didn't have enough information and made an incorrect statement.

----------


## dannno

> I don't think anyone said it was proof.  It's just one of many things that have caused people to question and investigate what is actually going on there, in the belly of the beast (DC.)


The emails are an important part of a collection of evidence that is proof these people are sick weirdos who talk about and engage in pedophilia. The emails by themselves are not proof, but when you combine it with everything else it is very clear what is going on.

----------


## lilymc

> The emails are an important part of a collection of evidence that is proof these people are sick weirdos who talk about and engage in pedophilia. *The emails by themselves are not proof*, but when you combine it with everything else it is very clear what is going on.


That's what I meant, just in case that wasn't clear.

----------


## lilymc

> You are still full of $#@!. They look EXACTLY like them and they were in town that day, a random town in Portugal. The police had a couple sketches drawn up and assumed it was one guy, since they are brothers and don't look incredibly dissimilar, when in fact one drawing was of one of the suspects and the other drawing was of another suspect. This is simply a situation where law enforcement didn't have enough information and made an incorrect statement.


Almost TOO much like them. The guy interviewed in this video has an interesting theory about that.  I'm not sure yet if I agree with what he said about those sketches, but if you have time, watch (listen) to this vid...

----------


## parocks

> This is another one I've heard about many times. There are probably 150 different ways he got in that article that have nothing to do with kiddie sex. Start with Brock connection, plenty of other political connections and owning a phone bank locale and go-to destination for DNC fundraising. Also, maybe he knows the publisher or writer of the article. The article was a fluff piece in GQ right? Publisher: "Hey, put that Alefantis guy in the list somewhere. Isn't he the one who puts on the great parties with the toddlers?"
> 
> That's not even remotely evidence. 
> 
> Nobody in this thread is protecting pedos. When there's actual evidence that somebody (besides Epstein) is a pedo, such accusations with a suggestion of validity. Until then, there's no difference between the ad-homs flying around here and your average SJW shouting "racism" into the ether.  A strong person will maintain composure when his premises are questioned.



"there's no difference between the ad-homs flying around here and your average SJW shouting "racism" into the ether."

Hmmm, interesting.

Here's what's going around in the world today.  You probably know this.   People are being called "racist" for voting for Donald Trump.  This is considered normal and acceptable practice.

Because it's now normal and acceptable practice to call someone a racist for not voting right,  I see no reason why all Democrats shouldn't be called Satanic Pedophiles for voting for Hillary.

The nature of "proof" has somehow changed.  If things can be made true by simply having a lot of people say something,  well, 1) things are awfully bad and 2) I don't want Democrats to have the sole ability to make that happen.

If people can become racists just by being called racists,  then Podesta is a Satanic Pedophile because he's being called a Satanic Pedophile.  

You're right in saying "there's no difference".  That just means the standards of proof of pizzagate are much much lower.   This isn't a court here.

If the GOP is racist for voting for Trump, the Dems are Satanic Pedophiles for voting for a candidate managed by Podesta.   Nobody is really sure what a racist is,  but bits and pieces of data are being thrown out there to "prove" that Trump's a racist.  Nobody is really sure what a Satanic Pedophile is,  but bits and pieces of data are being thrown out there to "prove" that Podesta (and his many, many friends) are Satanic Pedophiles.  There is so much out there in this pizzagate scandal that really looks like Satanic Pedophile to me,  much more than Trump being a Racist.

----------


## parocks

> You are still full of $#@!. They look EXACTLY like them and they were in town that day, a random town in Portugal. The police had a couple sketches drawn up and assumed it was one guy, since they are brothers and don't look incredibly dissimilar, when in fact one drawing was of one of the suspects and the other drawing was of another suspect. This is simply a situation where law enforcement didn't have enough information and made an incorrect statement.


"they were in town that day"

what's the best source for that?  Because I would think that would be a slam dunk if they could but John, Tony or both in that Portugal town that day.

That isn't the first time I heard that they were placed there,  I'm just not sure about the source.  Certainly,  if you want to tell a story that really slams the Podestas,  you'd want to add in that they were tied to that town that day,  just "they were there".  Really makes the case stronger.

----------


## dannno

> "they were in town that day"
> 
> what's the best source for that?  Because I would think that would be a  slam dunk if they could but John, Tony or both in that Portugal town  that day.
> 
> That isn't the first time I heard that they were placed there,  I'm just  not sure about the source.  Certainly,  if you want to tell a story  that really slams the Podestas,  you'd want to add in that they were  tied to that town that day,  just "they were there".  Really makes the  case stronger.



Here is the evidence they were in Portugal:

 

They were apparently staying at a specific person's house for a few days, and that person's house was in that same town in Portugal not far from the kidnapping. That info is buried in this thread somewhere, will have to dig for some evidence on that one, but you have to admit it's not a far stretch with the sketches and the timing of their travel and everything.

----------


## lilymc

> Here is the evidence they were in Portugal:
> 
>  
> 
> They were apparently staying at a specific person's house for a few days, and that person's house was in that same town in Portugal not far from the kidnapping. That info is buried in this thread somewhere, will have to dig for some evidence on that one, but you have to admit it's not a far stretch with the sketches and the timing of their travel and everything.


Did you post the wrong email... or am I missing something?   That one is dated 2014.  She disappeared in 2007.

----------


## UWDude

There is no proof from the wikileaks emails they were there that day.  IIRC, the wikileaks emails start in 2008.

----------


## pcosmar

> But, it's not _proof_.


You are correct. and I agree.

There is enough suspiciousness to be worthy of investigation. (which is notably lacking)

personally,, I don't want to see proof.. Seeing such would require actions on my part that I would rather avoid.

----------


## devil21

> Almost TOO much like them. The guy interviewed in this video has an interesting theory about that.  I'm not sure yet if I agree with what he said about those sketches, but if you have time, watch (listen) to this vid...


The theory that the police sketches are a control/blackmail method?  I can see that being possible since so much of what goes on in these political circles revolves around collecting blackmail material.  Inducing people into compromising positions to collect blackmail material.  Do you want to be a power player?  Here's a hooker (if attached) or a little kid or whatever.  Participate or don't expect to advance your political career.  Those that participate give them all the blackmail material that they need to keep them following orders forever.

At a state GOP convention a couple years ago, I am 99% convinced that a GOP operative tried to entice me into a compromising position with a couple of prostitutes.  I was approached at the busy hotel bar by two mid 20's females.  One of them ordered a drink that happened to be what I was drinking, she immediately turned to me and offered _me_ the drink.  After I politely declined her offer (spidey-sense kicked in) she poured the drink out onto the bar, muttered something and both of them stormed off.  Moments later the operative, who I had met earlier that evening at the soon-to-be-elected state GOP chairman's hospitality suite, appeared next to me and said "You really are a good guy, aren't you?"  It was such a strange scenario and I could only assume someone was trying to set me up into a compromising position that night with a couple of prostitutes.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> The theory that the police sketches are a control/blackmail method?  I can see that being possible since so much of what goes on in these political circles revolves around collecting blackmail material.  Inducting people into compromising positions to collect blackmail material, iow.
> 
> At a state GOP convention a couple years ago, I am 99% convinced that a GOP operative tried to entice me into a compromising position with a couple of prostitutes.  I was approached at the hotel bar by two mid 20's females.  One of them ordered a drink that happened to be what I was drinking, she immediately turned to me and offered _me_ the drink.  After I politely declined her offer (spidey-sense kicked in) she poured the drink out onto the bar, muttered something and both of them stormed off.  Moments later the operative, who I had met earlier that evening at the soon-to-be-elected state GOP chairman's hospitality suite, appeared next to me and said "You really are a good guy, aren't you?"  It was such a strange scenario and I could only assume someone was trying to set me up into a compromising position that night with a couple of prostitutes.


That was a double-reverse black psy-op.

----------


## UWDude

> That was a double-reverse black psy-op.


More like simple honey-pot.

----------


## devil21

> That was a double-reverse black psy-op.


Or just good old fashioned blackmail by trying to prey on people's weaknesses.  Lesser people than myself, at least.

----------


## lilymc

> The theory that the police sketches are a control/blackmail method?  I can see that being possible since so much of what goes on in these political circles revolves around collecting blackmail material.  Inducting people into compromising positions to collect blackmail material, iow.


Yes, exactly. I wouldn't be surprised if the Podestas really are involved with some sicko, criminal stuff... but maybe this Mcann thing is a way to control them, even if they weren't the ones who kidnapped her.  I'm just speculating here, of course.

TBH, the very first time I saw those police sketches alongside their photos, my first thought was..."You've got to be kidding me.  It's as if the PTSB are trolling us.  It's just too perfect of a match, it's almost comical."  




> At a state GOP convention a couple years ago, I am 99% convinced that a GOP operative tried to entice me into a compromising position with a couple of prostitutes.  I was approached at the hotel bar by two mid 20's females.  One of them ordered a drink that happened to be what I was drinking, she immediately turned to me and offered _me_ the drink.  After I politely declined her offer (spidey-sense kicked in) she poured the drink out onto the bar, muttered something and both of them stormed off.  Moments later the operative, who I had met earlier that evening at the soon-to-be-elected state GOP chairman's hospitality suite, appeared next to me and said "You really are a good guy, aren't you?"  It was such a strange scenario and I could only assume someone was trying to set me up into a compromising position that night with a couple of prostitutes.


Wow. Very interesting.  I'm glad you listened to your intuition and declined the drink.  It very well could've been some sort of set up.   

I've said for a long time that the reason we never see one "side" out the other is because I think all of them are compromised to some extent, and you can't expose part of it without eventually exposing the whole sordid mess.

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

> personally,, I don't want to see proof.. Seeing such would require actions on my part that I would rather avoid.


Now that is pretty cryptic sounding. What are you saying, to investigate yourself is the only way to find proof?

----------


## dannno

> Now that is pretty cryptic sounding. What are you saying, to investigate yourself is the only way to find proof?


I think he is saying he doesn't want to watch any pedophilia.

----------


## Weston White

> This is another one I've heard about many times. There are probably 150 different ways he got in that article that have nothing to do with kiddie sex. Start with Brock connection, plenty of other political connections and owning a phone bank locale and go-to destination for DNC fundraising. Also, maybe he knows the publisher or writer of the article. The article was a fluff piece in GQ right? Publisher: "Hey, put that Alefantis guy in the list somewhere. Isn't he the one who puts on the great parties with the toddlers?"
> 
> That's not even remotely evidence.
> 
> Nobody in this thread is protecting pedos. When there's actual evidence that somebody (besides Epstein) is a pedo, such accusations with a suggestion of validity. Until then, there's no difference between the ad-homs flying around here and your average SJW shouting "racism" into the ether.  A strong person will maintain composure when his premises are questioned.


So your counter-argument is this connection cannot pertain to anything criminally sinister, but is simply attributable to a lack of journalist integrity concerning something that you have made the self-determination (with no supporting evidence mind you) was nothing more than a "fluff piece?"  Further noting that Gentlemen's Quarterly (GQ), an international publication, is not just some local community rag--it prides itself with being a forefront of male fashion, art, events, and political awareness.  Further still, D.C. has long been riddled with sexual perversion, pedophilia, and felonious crime; so the discovery of (yet another) politically connected pedo-ring operating there, is it really all that far fetched?  I think not.

There are at least 10,000 other people in D.C. that are 150-times more qualified to fill that spot than Alefantis.

So you admit he is politically connected (because he seems to be downplaying this aspect of his life) and that he likely receives favors from the Democratically aligned David Brock--who is himself head-over-heels fawning aboard the Clinton band wagon-- (among others, e.g., the Podestas.)  Therefore, by association Alefantis may just very likely covert relationship with the Clinton crime family.

The way you describe Alefantis is really sounds like he is some sort of covert political operative, being bank-rolled by someone highly powerful and wealthy--that is Rockefeller and Soros level stuff.  So the question is who is funding this strange dude?


Also interesting check out #50:




> 49. James Alefantis
> 
> Restaurateur and Bon Vivant
> 
> Liberal twentysomethings in khakis drink beer and eat pizza at Alefantis-owned Comet Ping Pong. More established progressives wine and dine next door at Alefantis-owned Buck's Fishing Camping. Alefantis is also the board president of Transformer, the contemporary art gallery that shamed the Smithsonian for removing an installation offensive to right-wingers. When it comes to D.C. radical chic, Alefantis is unsurpassed. If you don't know him, you aren't wearing your scarf right.
> 
> 
> 50. Bradley Graham Lissa Muscatine
> 
> ...


*  I cannot get the actual page to show, but here is it cached: http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...trip=1&vwsrc=0

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

> I think he is saying he doesn't want to watch any pedophilia.


makes sense I dont think any of us on here want to either.

----------


## Weston White

> I'll point this out again. Those are two pictures of one man. Google "McCann E-fits". Which one do they look like, John or Tony?
> 
> Or maybe Gerry McCann?


I will point out again too, the father was an initial suspect, in fact the parents may have potentially been involved with arranging the trafficking of their daughter, similar things have occurred, i.e., parents to pimp out, exploit, and sell their children for varying reasons.  Regardless, those images do look very similar to either one of the Podesta brothers--who seem to have been in the area at the time and staying at the wealthy home of later known pedophile Clement Freud (grandson of Sigmund Freud)--who had visited the McCanns immeditaly after the kidnapping of their daughter, but who was conviently away from the area at the time of the incident.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-vanished.html

----------


## dannno

> makes sense I dont think any of us on here want to either.


Ya I've only seen what has been posted here and in youtube videos, and that is way more than enough for me, thanks. I turn it over to the professionals from here, but we may have to wait a while for that, maybe after January 8th.

----------


## devil21

> makes sense I dont think any of us on here want to either.


And that is smart because even viewing such evidence without being a law-enforcement-exempt-from-the-law-type makes one then a child porn viewer according to NSA records, ISP records, browsing history, and statute.

Hence why the question of how much evidence is needed to convince someone that this is really going on is so important.  If that's the only evidence that would convince someone then good luck to them after they view that required level of evidence.  If that level of evidence surfaces, don't view it.

----------


## pao

> personally,, I don't want to see proof.. Seeing such would require actions on my part that I would rather avoid.


I think he is saying that in the light of such proof he may be driven to take justice into his own hands which may lead to his untimely death in a hail of bullets.

----------


## PatriotOne

> I've said for a long time that the reason we never see one "side" out the other is because I think all of them are compromised to some extent, and you can't expose part of it without eventually exposing the whole sordid mess.


Exactly.  Assured mutual destruction.  Not all are blackmailed with pedophilia, it might be something less like even taking a small bribe, or snorting cocaine, or an affair, but something enough to ruin them, or put them in jail, if they so choose.  The operatives dangle something until you bite and then have blackmail material to control them.  Then there's the ones who have embraced the evil side...and are financed by the controllers and put into office.

----------


## Weston White

Alex Jones did an interview with a witness at the supposed Comet Ping Pong shooting, the guy claims to be an attorney, he stated he did see a rifle of some sort by the suspect, but never heard a shot fired.  The witness sounded to be really offended about Comet Ping Pong being involved in this and kept (incorrectly) emphasizing that Pizzagate is centered around Comet Ping Pong, so that seems a bit strange to me; as he is really offended that people view that place as anything other than a fun family place with great pizza and wonderful employees and customers--even though this was his first time there ever, along with his family.


...On a funny note he also (mis)stated he was standing on a pong table facing his wife--playing ping pong with his wife inside of Comet Ping Pong.

----------


## Firestarter

> I'll point this out again. Those are two pictures of one man. Google "McCann E-fits". Which one do they look like, John or Tony?
> 
> Or maybe Gerry McCann?


They are the drawn pictures based on the description of 2 different witnesses. You're absolutely right that the official story is that they are the same suspect.
They do not look like the same man; so obviously the official story is wrong...

----------


## pao

> ...On a funny note he also (mis)stated he was standing on a pong table facing his wife--playing ping pong with his wife inside of Comet Ping Pong.


In light of the alternative meaning of "ping pong" maybe this guy accidentally spoke the truth in regard to playing ping pong on the ping pong table while facing his wife....

----------


## Lucille

http://www.unz.com/article/pizzagate/




> Could all of this turn out to be nothing?
> 
> Of course it could.
> 
> But thats not the question here. The question is how we should respond to the possibility.
> 
> *Do we take the possibility seriously? History clearly indicates that we should.* Even if it did turn out to be nothing at all, I would still be more proud to belong to a community willing to take the possibility seriously and call for investigation than I would to belong to a community that dismissed the possibility far too hastily and luckily turned out to be right  even as it did this and turned out to be wrong in so many cases like Rotherham before.
> 
> The real horror here would be to live in a society that responded as Reddit has  by shutting down the whole conversation entirely, banning r/pizzagate even while keeping subreddits like r/pedofriends, a place for (non-offending) pedophiles and allies to make friends with each other! alive.
> ...

----------


## undergroundrr

> Often, a lot of circumstantial evidence, testimonies of victims, etc is enough to convict someone.


Testimonies of victims would be a great start.

Circumstantial evidence that stood up to elementary questioning would help too.

----------


## undergroundrr

> Playing dominoes on pizza or pasta?  Pretty sure stuff like that can't be interpreted multiple ways.


See, that's what I'm talking about. There's ONLY ONE WAY that phrase can be parsed?

First off, it's "dominos on cheese than on pasta." Pizza isn't mentioned.

I'm hypoglycemic. I would play dominos much better on cheese than on pasta. Maybe Herb Sandler (an octogenarian!) is on a low carb diet. There's pretty much infinitely more likelihood of that than that it means he's musing pleasantly whether he'd be better at BDSM with a little girl or little boy.  

Maybe the gift giver knew Sandler was trying to keep his blood sugar down, so he thoughtfully sent cheese instead of pasta as a gift.

Most absurdly of all, earlier in that email, Sandler says that he is "awaiting the return of my children and grandchildren from their holiday travels so that we can demolish them." To make all this codespeak work, the pizzagaters have ridiculously concluded that adults will be demolishing the children, not that the children and he will be demolishing the fine assortment of cheeses. Who's more deranged at this point? Elite bankster Herb Sandler or your average pizzagater?

The code word list was _made up_ by some random internet person fantasizing.  

BTW, there are plenty of 82-year-olds who like to play dominos, by which I mean the parlor game with the rectangular white pieces with dots on them.

If "dominos," "cheese" and "pasta" are code, in this particular case, drugs would make much more sense. "Dominoes," "cheese" and "pasta" are already known terms linked to amphetamines, heroin and cocaine. But I dismiss that, because it's just not likely that a guy would maintain a high-level financial and philanthropic career into his 80s if he was partaking in all those on a regular basis.

----------


## Weston White

> Did you post the wrong email... or am I missing something?   That one is dated 2014.  She disappeared in 2007.


I guess that email shows that Podesta has in fact traveled there on at least one occasion.  This image shows that Podesta may have purged all  his emails around the time of the incident:

----------


## undergroundrr

> You are still full of $#@!. They look EXACTLY like them and they were in town that day, a random town in Portugal.


Please excuse that I'm going to be quoting from one of my posts in another thread if this seems redundant.

All of the claims the Podestas were in Praia de Luz are derived from this statement on this website http://victuruslibertas.com/2016/11/...leine-mccann/: 



> One of our FBI insiders can confirmed the Intelligence community indicates John and Tony Podesta were in Praia da Luz, Portugal on May 3rd 2007– the day Madaline McCann vanished.


You have to throw all your eggs into that basket to accept it. I'd be delighted to see any other evidence.




> The police had a couple sketches drawn up and assumed it was one guy


The police didn't have the sketches done. You or somebody else made that up.

http://www.anorak.co.uk/372377/madel...t-e-fits.html/



> The team of investigators from the security firm Oakley International were hired by the McCanns’ Find Madeleine fund, which bankrolled private investigations into the girl’s disappearance. They were led by Henri Exton, MI5’s former undercover operations chief.
> 
> Their report, seen by The Sunday Times, focused on a sighting by an Irish family of a man carrying a child at about 10pm on May 3, 2007, when Madeleine went missing.





> , since they are brothers and don't look incredibly dissimilar, when in fact one drawing was of one of the suspects and the other drawing was of another suspect. This is simply a situation where law enforcement didn't have enough information and made an incorrect statement.


Other than overall face shape of the drawings, they're very similar.

The Podesta/McCann connection was by far the most interesting thing to me about pizzagate until it started falling apart on closer inspection.

The e-fits were drawn from testimony of people in the same family who saw the suspect at the same time. Your assumption that law enforcement misrepresented it goes against everything that's out there.

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-24513267



> The man featured in two e-fits released by UK police investigating Madeleine McCann's disappearance was seen carrying a child towards the beach.
> Police say a family saw the man with a blond-haired child of three or four, possibly wearing pyjamas, heading away from the McCanns' holiday apartment.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/news...-pictures.html



> A family from Ireland got such a good look at the man that they were able to produce two e-fit images.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...t-5-years.html



> They are based on evidence from Irish holidaymaker Martin Smith and his family.


etc etc etc

----------


## undergroundrr

> So your counter-argument is this connection cannot pertain to anything criminally sinister,


I'd say it's unlikely GQ would have chosen him _because_ of his sinister criminality.  Art collector, politically connected, hip restaurateur. This isn't the Forbes Billionaire list, more a most eligible bachelor kind of thing.  Alefantis could actually BE Satan but pizzagate hasn't given any indication one way or another. 

The chickenlover and Antinous references are unseemly. That's as far as it's gone. By all means, people should keep digging. But they should check their sources and their own impulses before making broad claims.

----------


## undergroundrr

> I will point out again too, the father was an initial suspect, in fact the parents may have potentially been involved with arranging the trafficking of their daughter, similar things have occurred, i.e., parents to pimp out, exploit, and sell their children for varying reasons.  Regardless, those images do look very similar to either one of the Podesta brothers--who seem to have been in the area at the time and staying at the wealthy home of later known pedophile Clement Freud (grandson of Sigmund Freud)--who had visited the McCanns immeditaly after the kidnapping of their daughter, but who was conviently away from the area at the time of the incident.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-vanished.html


I've read your linked article. It says nothing about the Podestas.

Again, All of the claims the Podestas were in Praia de Luz are derived from this statement on this website http://victuruslibertas.com/2016/11/...leine-mccann/: 



> One of our FBI insiders can confirmed the Intelligence community indicates John and Tony Podesta were in Praia da Luz, Portugal on May 3rd 2007– the day Madaline [sic] McCann vanished.

----------


## undergroundrr

> They are the drawn pictures based on the description of 2 different witnesses. You're absolutely right that the official story is that they are the same suspect.
> They do not look like the same man; so obviously the official story is wrong...


See http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6379042

----------


## Jamesiv1

> Almost TOO much like them. The guy interviewed in this video has an interesting theory about that.  I'm not sure yet if I agree with what he said about those sketches, but if you have time, watch (listen) to this vid...


This is a good video. 

 The guest, Ole Dammegard, is a Euro and 30-year conspiracy theory guy. He was hardly aware of pizzagate, but knows the McCann case very well. He too, says that there was only one man, not two that were seen.

The host has a theory that the two sketches were released to blackmail and send a warning to the Podesta bros: "Stick to the story or we unleash hell on you two."

----------


## undergroundrr

> I guess that email shows that Podesta has in fact traveled there on at least one occasion.


To Portugal, an entire country with countless resort towns and a major player in the EU.  If some piece of information proved that either Podesta had even heard of Praia da Luz, that would make any allegation way stronger.

----------


## Weston White

> I've read your linked article. It says nothing about the Podestas.


But it does provide connective associations between the players involved, given the totality of evidence provided the dots can begin to be successively connected.  The graphic images and consistent theme of pedophilia and abuse of power and wealth.

----------


## Weston White

> The chickenlover and Antinous references are unseemly. That's as far as it's gone. By all means, people should keep digging. But they should check their sources and their own impulses before making broad claims.


No that is not true, there is a lot more than just that.  You know it too.

----------


## undergroundrr

> No that is not true, there is a lot more than just that.  You know it too.


Waiting...

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

Apparently Flynn's son who believes in the scandal has been removed from the transition team.

Also, it's really unfortunate the pizzagate believers are not helping their cause when harassing and issuing death threats to business owners surrounding Comet




> It is not the only one: at least four other businesses in the area  say they have also been targeted by believers in the false conspiracy  theory known as “Pizzagate,” and as the harassment continued they grew  frustrated with what they say was a lackluster response by law  enforcement.
> 
> Besta, another pizza shop located just three doors down from the site  of Sunday’s incident, has been inundated with threatening phone calls.
> 
> 
> Ibrahima Diallo, the manager of Besta, estimates that his business  has received about 10 such phone calls a day for the last month. Some  callers have laced into Diallo and his staff with profanity-laced  invective; others have threatened their lives.
> ...
> 
> Sabrina Ousmaal, a co-owner of the French bistro Terasol, said that  she filed a police report after Pizzagate conspiracy theorists targeted  her business with menacing phone calls and online harassment. According  to Ousmaal, the officer told her that it would likely calm down after  the election and suggested she file a civil suit.
> ...



http://wqad.com/2016/12/06/pizzagate...investigating/

----------


## Weston White

> Waiting...


Bottom right ending at 114, just click backwards, keep going until 1.

----------


## undergroundrr

> Bottom right ending at 114, just click backwards, keep going until 1.


It's only 38 for me, but I get your meaning.  Already done, maybe twice considering how many times I've gone back to check on things people have said.  

Waiting...

----------


## fatjohn

> A. He doesn't say anything about Pizzagate. B. Who vetted his story? People are taking thing that look for all the world like anonymously-posted deranged fantasies and calling them evidence.


I did not call it evidence, I called it another coincidence
But to get this straight, first you want a victim. When I would give you a victim, you want this victim vetted. I suppose the only ones with the authority to vet the victim are in the group of people that are being suspected of the crime.

Do you see how with your line of thinking, this case can never be proven even if it were true?
You need to step away from your faith in the smiling officials on TV.




> Sure, the Clintons have done horrible things and protected horrible people.  Not sure what this has to do with sex parties at Comet Ping Pong?


Um, she's convicted of child trafficing in Haiti, where the clintons were in charge of aid via the UN (Bill) and via the US (Hillary as SoS) and yet I need to connect the dots for you?

Don't be such a coincidence theorist.

----------


## fatjohn

I would like to tell you a story.

It is a story about a man that has sent and received countless of dubious e-mails, one of them from a woman that writes how she would send three kids (aged 11, 9 and almost 7) without their mother to a private poolparty of a group of middle-aged men for entertainement.

It is a story about a man who has sent countless of other e-mails that seem to use code-speak, some of them to a friend who has an instagram account containing several pictures that link some of these alleged codewords to sex and containing several other pictures depicting small children, sometimes taped to a table. This friend refers to these children as hotards and chickenlovers.

It is a story about a man who has been invited by a woman to participate in a ritual where menstrual blood, breast milk, urine and semen are used to make a painting. This woman also advises to perform another ritual in which one must cut deeply into one's middle finger and eat the pain. The man has been photographed with band aid around his middle finger whilst displaying the number "14" and the symbol of a fish on his hands.

It is a story about a man who's brother has a fascination for art depicting scantily dressed children with disturbed anxious expressions on their faces. The man and his brother also bear a striking resemblance to police pictures circulating of a suspect involved in a child abduction case.

It is a story about a man who's former boss almost lost his job for having sex with an employee at work, has been accused by three women for sexual misconduct and has been friends with a man who has been found guilty of soliciting prostitution from a 14 year old. Today, the man works no longer works for this boss but for his former boss's wife who has been in contact with a convicted child trafficker and has arranged for a lawyer to help free this child trafficer.

It is a story about a man named John Podesta and his boss, Hillary Rodham Clinton.

----------


## parocks

> Here is the evidence they were in Portugal:
> 
>  
> 
> They were apparently staying at a specific person's house for a few days, and that person's house was in that same town in Portugal not far from the kidnapping. That info is buried in this thread somewhere, will have to dig for some evidence on that one, but you have to admit it's not a far stretch with the sketches and the timing of their travel and everything.


Yeah, that isn't it.  There's a 2007 email, I think it's to Podesta,  referencing a trip,  right around the time of the kidnapping.  Consistent with the idea that Podesta was the kidnapper.

All I saw was what someone else said before, about a FBI source.

If there can be proof that Podesta and Freud were friends,  that would be good as well.

----------


## lilymc

Info on the 'gunman' from the other day has probably already been posted, but I have to say, there sure are a lot of Haiti connections.  Interesting. 

Just more coincidences, I'm sure.  

Start at 2:20

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Info on the 'gunman' from the other day has probably already been posted, but I have to say, there sure are a lot of Haiti connections.  Interesting. 
> 
> Just more coincidences, I'm sure.  
> 
> Start at 2:20


Which ironical most shooting cases most shooters tend to be killed by themselves or by the police.

----------


## PatriotOne

Telling it like it is......very good tube interview of a seasoned retired NYPD cop.

*The Real Deal: Gold Shield with Detective Jim Rothstien*

----------


## bubbleboy



----------


## The One

> I think he is saying he doesn't want to watch any pedophilia.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dannno again.

Seemed pretty straightforward, huh?

----------


## Danke

> Telling it like it is......very good tube interview of a seasoned retired NYPD cop.
> 
> *The Real Deal: Gold Shield with Detective Jim Rothstien*



Yikes!

----------


## devil21

Reports starting to come out that YT is deleting pizzagate videos en masse.

--------------------------
Oh and there's this gem:
http://www.bizjournals.com/prnewswir.../09/16/MN03233


--------------------------
Pope pipes up about pizzagate related stuff AGAIN.  Given the correlation between the emergence of pizzagate and the emergence of the "fake news" meme immediately after, ya think His Popiness may be a little worried?

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...=.7fc590187dd1




> Pope Francis joined the list of prominent world leaders to decry “disinformation” in the media, a leitmotif of 2016. In an interview with Belgian Catholic weekly Tertio, the pontiff warned against the temptation to indulge in scandal and to trade in false allegations.
> 
> *“I think the media have to be very clear, very transparent, and not fall into — no offense intended — the sickness of coprophilia, that is, always wanting to cover scandals, covering nasty things, even if they are true”* Francis said, using a rather remarkable term that means having an interest in excrement.

----------


## Firestarter

> Other than overall face shape of the drawings, they're very similar.


I guess that at least one of us has bad eyesight; according to my eyes they aren't the same man.




> The e-fits were drawn from testimony of people in the same family who saw the suspect at the same time. Your assumption that law enforcement misrepresented it goes against everything that's out there.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-24513267


Isn't the source of this info the same BBC that has protected paedophiles Jimmy Savile and Prince Andrew (the good friend of Jeffrey Epstein)?
This is the last sentence of that very reliable story: "_These people were seen on the day of Madeleine's disappearance and the days leading up to it_".

I just don't know about James Alefantis (the owner of Comet Pingpong). Maybe the only thing he is guilty of; is having a disgusting sense of humour.

----------


## Danke

Other like this blood too:

----------


## Weston White

> It's only 38 for me, but I get your meaning.  Already done, maybe twice considering how many times I've gone back to check on things people have said.  
> 
> Waiting...


Then you have your answer already, that is presuming your intention span is greater than Zippys or a goldfish; take your pick.

Hey though, perhaps next year GQ can nominate Rosie O'donnell as the sexiest woman in the world and Kanye West as the wealthiest man alive?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I guess that email shows that Podesta has in fact traveled there on at least one occasion.  This image shows that Podesta may have purged all  his emails around the time of the incident:


Spam emails. Look what address they came from.   https://www.techwalla.com/articles/h...-mailer-daemon

I would delete them.

----------


## staerker

Today Hillary took a break from her rest to make a statement decrying "fake news." It's painfully obvious she has something to hid.

*Lives are at risk!*

----------


## lilymc

> Today Hillary took a break from her rest to make a statement decrying "fake news." It's painfully obvious she has something to hid.
> 
> *Lives are at risk!*


How anyone falls for liars like her is beyond me.   

Yeah, they're going all out against the independent press / truth seekers.  And they will do whatever it takes to silence us... including more political theater to show the "consequences" and to character assassinate an entire group.  They all have plenty to hide, and it's obvious they want to keep it that way.

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

> Reports starting to come out that YT is deleting pizzagate videos en masse.
> 
> --------------------------
> Oh and there's this gem:
> http://www.bizjournals.com/prnewswir.../09/16/MN03233
> 
> 
> --------------------------
> Pope pipes up about pizzagate related stuff AGAIN.  Given the correlation between the emergence of pizzagate and the emergence of the "fake news" meme immediately after, ya think His Popiness may be a little worried?
> ...


Oh $*** so other conspiracy vids on youtube can stay but this particular one has to go?

Something's up, they definitely want this thing dead and buried.

----------


## Weston White

> Spam emails. Look what address they came from.   https://www.techwalla.com/articles/h...-mailer-daemon
> 
> I would delete them.


Yea, not certain if those are where the email dump for Podesta begins, or if that is a deletion history from his account?  But the former appears to be what the popular assertion is.

----------


## Weston White

> Today Hillary took a break from her rest to make a statement decrying "fake news." It's painfully obvious she has something to hid.
> 
> *Lives are at risk!*

----------


## FunkBuddha

My guess would be that it's either the account create date, or that all emails prior to that were archived elsewhere and/or deleted. It doesn't stand to reason that a hacker dumping emails would pick a particular date and start from there. The hacker would grab everything and if he had to sneak it out, break it up into chunks and sneak it out slowly and quietly, like ninja.

----------


## FunkBuddha

If any other hacked email archives have older mail, perhaps look to see if John Podesta had sent mail from that account prior to the date of suspected deletion to another hacked account. That would confirm whether or not the account existed prior to that date?

----------


## Working Poor

Does anyone really think that Hillary Clinton will be convicted of Child Trafficking or pedophilia? I don't this is just some kind of psy-op to get us used to hearing about it and doing nothing about it.

----------


## DGambler

> Does anyone really think that Hillary Clinton will be convicted of Child Trafficking or pedophilia? I don't this is just some kind of psy-op to get us used to hearing about it and doing nothing about it.


If it is true and we do nothing about it, then I have 0 hope for humanity... Let's just go ahead and pack it up.

----------


## PatriotOne

Interesting info on "shooters" brother.

----------


## Working Poor

> If it is true and we do nothing about it, then I have 0 hope for humanity... Let's just go ahead and pack it up.


When I see them in jail I will believe we are doing something.

----------


## pcosmar

> Does anyone really think that Hillary Clinton will be convicted of Child Trafficking or pedophilia? .


http://educate-yourself.org/cn/frank...pexcerpt.shtml



> Sitting in Judge Enbody's chambers, with my head hung so low it was hitting my shoestrings, I was given the key to unlock the meaning of Franklin. "I do not understand it, Your Honor," I kept repeating. "As God is my witness, I do not think that there is a judge or other person involved in this case who does not know that horrible injustice has been done. Everybody knows that Alisha Owen is telling the truth and that she is being punished for it. And, Your Honor, a person has to be deaf, dumb, blind, and totally dishonest, not to know that some of this state's and nation's top businessmen and public officials have engaged in the worst crimes possible, which are now being covered up. And these kids, instead of being honored and protected for exposing these things, are being sent to prison. Why? Why? Why?"
> 
> Judge Enbody looked at me. Slowly, his voice shaking, he began to talk.
> 
> "I am just a man. I am not a god. I wish I were. I have no choice in what I have done. I am just a man, just a man, not a god. I am doing what I must do with the evidence before me," Judge Enbody concluded. He appeared even more shaken and upset than I was.
> 
> I shook my head. "I don't understand. I just don't understand," I kept repeating. "Everybody knows what is happening, but nobody is willing to do anything about it. Why? Why?!!" Judge Enbody looked at me and said, very slowly, "If you want to understand the entire Franklin case, I can help you. Go read 'Billy Budd.' Read 'Billy Budd.' If you will do that, John, and if you understand the book, then you will understand the what and why of Franklin, and why it can be no other way. I do not say you will like it. I do not say you will agree with it. But at least you will understand it. That, I promise you. Go read 'Billy Budd'."
> 
> Those were the last words I spoke with the Judge on the case. I left his chambers, burnt out, but angry. And I forgot all about Billy Budd, until the night I happened upon the movie. The story of Billy Budd is set in the British Navy near the end of the eighteenth century. Billy was a young sailor, who, although impressed into the British Navy, bore no ill will to the authorities for having dragooned him; indeed, he was the very picture of innocence and good-will, and was almost universally loved aboard his war-ship. One officer, however, developed an insane jealousy of Billy, and set out to frame him up for allegedly inciting mutiny. Since there had been several notorious mutinies in the British fleet at the time, the mere whisper of "mutiny" was enough to spread panic among the ship's officers.
> ...


nope. I expect not

----------


## Lucille

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-1...lism-pizzagate




> *The reason I am more convinced than skeptical at this stage is because this has happened before; and in past scandals of pedophilia in Washington and other political hotbeds, some victims DID come forward.*
> 
> I would first reference the events of the Franklin Scandal between 1988 and 1991. The Discovery Channel even produced a documentary on it complete with interviews of alleged child victims peddled to Washington elites for the purpose of favors and blackmail.  Meant to air in 1994, the documentary was quashed before it was ever shown to the public. The only reason it can now be found is because an original copy was released without permission by parties unknown.
> 
> I would also reference the highly evidenced Westminster Pedophile Ring in the U.K., in which the U.K. government lost or destroyed at least 114 related files related to the investigation.
> 
> Finally, it is disconcerting to me that the criminal enterprises of former Bear Sterns financier and convicted pedophile Jeffrey Epstein and his "Lolita Express" are mainstream knowledge, yet the public remains largely oblivious.  Bill Clinton is shown on flight logs to have flown on Epstein's private jet at least a 26 times; the same jet that he used to procure child victims as young as 12 to entertain celebrities and billionaires on his 72 acre island called "Little Saint James". * The fact that Donald Trump was also close friends with Epstein should raise some eyebrows - funny how the mainstream media attacked Trump on every cosmetic issue under the sun but for some reason backed away from pursuing the Epstein angle.*
> 
> *Where is the vast federal investigation into the people who frequented Epstein's wretched parties?  There is none, and Epstein, though convicted of molesting a 14 year old girl and selling her into prostitution, was only slapped on the wrist with a 13 month sentence.*
> ...


The whole piece is worth a read.

----------


## undergroundrr

> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-1...lism-pizzagate
> 
> "The fact that Donald Trump was also close friends with Epstein should raise some eyebrows - funny how the mainstream media attacked Trump on every cosmetic issue under the sun but for some reason backed away from pursuing the Epstein angle.
> 
> Where is the vast federal investigation into the people who frequented Epstein's wretched parties? There is none, and Epstein, though convicted of molesting a 14 year old girl and selling her into prostitution, was only slapped on the wrist with a 13 month sentence."


Amen to that. It's to the point that I suspect pizzagate is a diversion to take people off the hot, hot, hot Epstein trail. Meanwhile, the evidence fades quietly away.

----------


## Lucille

FWIW 

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-new...p-accusations/




> According to an investigation by Radar, Trump was among dozens of renowned New Yorkers who knew Epstein socially but ostracized him after Palm Beach police uncovered the financiers sleazy double life.
> 
> Whats more, Brad Edwards, a lawyer for Epsteins favorite underage sex slave Virgina Roberts, subpoenaed Trump to give a deposition in the civil case against the sleaze bag.
> 
> But it was eventually withdrawn because Trump voluntarily provided information.
> 
> Around 2008 or 2009, Brad was issuing subpoenas to a lot of people whod met Epstein, the source told Radar. He got a call back from Mr. Trumps lawyer to say there was no need to subpoena him  Mr. Trump would call him immediately.
> 
> The call followed quickly, Radar has been told.


http://investmentwatchblog.com/trump...facts-updated/




> 4) Trump voluntarily participated in a 2010 lawsuit filed by the girl raped by Prince Andrew at Jeffery Epsteins pedo island. Her lawyer said it was clear Trump had no involvement with Epsteins crimes and was very helpful in providing information on Epstein.
> 
> 5) Trump did know Epstein personally for many years, as he was a member of his Mar a Lago Club.
> 
> 6) Trump banned Epstein from the club when Palm Beach Police caught Epstein messing around with young girls.
> 
> 7) Trump has already publicly discussed Bill Clintons PROVEN connection to Epsteins pedo island, suggesting Trump isnt afraid of the story or trying to hide from it.


*As an aside, please remind pizzagate right-wingers who loathe Chelsea Manning that she exposed our tax dollars were buying dancing boys for Afghan pervs to rape.*

https://www.chelseamanning.org/learn...kileaks-reveal




> U.S. officials were told to cover up evidence of child abuse by contractors in Afghanistan. 
> 
> U.S. defense contractors were brought under much tighter supervision after leaked diplomatic cables revealed that they had been complicit in child trafficking activities. DynCorp  a powerful defense contracting firm that claims almost $2 billion per year in revenue from U.S. tax dollars  threw a party for Afghan security recruits featuring boys purchased from child traffickers for entertainment. DynCorp had already faced human trafficking charges before this incident took place. According to the cables, Afghan Interior minister Hanif Atmar urged the assistant US ambassador to quash the story. These revelations have been a driving factor behind recent calls for the removal of all U.S. defense contractors from Afghanistan (2).

----------


## UWDude

> *As an aside, please remind pizzagate right-wingers who loathe Chelsea Manning that she exposed our tax dollars were buying dancing boys for Afghan pervs to rape.*


Not really.  r/The_Donald always is talking about a pardon for the three: Assange, Snowden, and Manning.

----------


## PatriotOne

> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-1...lism-pizzagate
> 
> 
> 
> The whole piece is worth a read.


Thanks.  That gives me hope that maybe something will actually be done after he takes office.  Trump is still a wildcard to me.

----------


## Danke

> Does anyone really think that Hillary Clinton will be convicted of Child Trafficking or pedophilia? I don't this is just some kind of psy-op to get us used to hearing about it and doing nothing about it.


Along those lines.

----------


## staerker

> Amen to that. It's to the point that I suspect pizzagate is a diversion to take people off the hot, hot, hot Epstein trail. Meanwhile, the evidence fades quietly away.


There are multiple angles to approach the investigation from:

Clinton Foundation Laundering
Epstein connections
Haiti kidnappings
Alefantis

Remember, the sloppy trafficker Alefantis was exposed during research into the former items. People latched on because, as small of a player as he is, he is the most exposed.

----------


## Athan

> Spam emails. Look what address they came from.   https://www.techwalla.com/articles/h...-mailer-daemon
> 
> I would delete them.





> Amen to that. It's to the point that I suspect pizzagate is a diversion to take people off the hot, hot, hot Epstein trail. Meanwhile, the evidence fades quietly away.


Libs be like..




"...w-whateva. Fake news."

----------


## lilymc

> Libs be like..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...w-whateva. Fake news."


What the heck is that about?  What was he doing to that little boy?  (I only watched a few seconds of it.)

----------


## undergroundrr

> Libs be like..
> 
> "...w-whateva. Fake news."


Yeah, so produce a video like that involving anybody named in pizzagate and you've got a case (but don't send me a link because I don't want to see it unless I'm on the jury). Is that your point? Or do you just like to watch this kind of thing?

As an aside, what trump and Mad Dog will get going once the the Bomb the $#@! Out of Em starts up is likely to make that video seem mild.

----------


## staerker

Players around the globe are scrambling. "News" is involved in the coverup. We have backups though: http://archive.is/4noDY

----------


## Jamesiv1

> What the heck is that about?  What was he doing to that little boy?  (I only watched a few seconds of it.)


sounds to me like the crying was dubbed in - at least some of it.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-1...lism-pizzagate
> 
> 
> 
> The whole piece is worth a read.


Thoughtful and well-written. Thanks.

----------


## Danke

> Libs be like..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...w-whateva. Fake news."


that is pretty sick,  I wish I could have a few hours...make that days with those sick $#@!s.

----------


## pao

> Yeah, so produce a video like that involving anybody named in pizzagate and you've got a case (but don't send me a link because I don't want to see it unless I'm on the jury). Is that your point? Or do you just like to watch this kind of thing?


I think the point is that there are people that don't even believe this kind of systematic conditioning and procurement of children for others exists, and he was just, in presenting this video, showing that it indeed does. 

Many Pizzagate researchers are not limiting their investigation to just Podesta and this block of businesses in DC, but are expanding to include pediphilia's worldwide network.

----------


## Danke

> I think the point is that there are people that doesn't even believe that this kind of systematic conditioning and procurement of children for others doesn't exist, and he was just, in presenting this video, showing that it indeed does. 
> 
> Many Pizzagate researchers are not limiting their investigation to just Podesta and this block of businesses in DC, but are expanding to include pediphilia's worldwide network.


Watching that makes me so sad such people exist, and as we know are in high places of the US government.  Just want to pick up that child and bring him/her to safety... then return with Oyarde and his gang with scalping knives.

----------


## lilymc

> I think the point is that there are people that don't even believe this kind of systematic conditioning and procurement of children for others exists, and he was just, in presenting this video, showing that it indeed does. 
> 
> Many Pizzagate researchers are not limiting their investigation to just Podesta and this block of businesses in DC, but are expanding to include pediphilia's worldwide network.


Excellent point.  This is so much bigger than "pizzagate", comet ping pong, or the Podestas.

Have you noticed how the MSM has been portraying this?  They're trying to paint it as a purely partisan thing, made up by Trump supporters (many of us are not) and limited to Hillary Clinton and John Podesta.... and the Comet pizza basement. 

Liars.  We're definitely getting too close for comfort.  I've never seen this level of an all out war against the alternative media /internet and regular people who simply want to uncover the truth.

----------


## Danke

> Excellent point.  This is so much bigger than "pizzagate", comet ping pong, or the Podestas.
> 
> Have you noticed how the MSM has been portraying this?  They're trying to paint it as a purely partisan thing, made up by Trump supporters (many of us are not) and limited to Hillary Clinton and John Podesta.... and the Comet pizza basement. 
> 
> Liars.  We're definitely getting too close for comfort.  I've never seen this level of an all out war against the alternative media /internet and regular people who simply want to uncover the truth.


And sadly, it is not just the MSM, but some members, here, on this site.

----------


## dannno

> and the Comet pizza basement.


lol ya the media be all like

----------


## lilymc

> And sadly, it is not just the MSM, but some members, here, on this site.


Yep.  I can understand skepticism... but that's different than going out of one's way to oppose this investigation.

----------


## Danke

> lol ya the media be all like



I brought that up earlier, I think it sailed pasts the heads.

----------


## Firestarter

I have seen some references to the Franklin case, but I didn't see the following links (from another thread).


> FRANKLIN CREDIT UNION - BUSH
> In the 1980s there was a massive child abuse ring which involved George H.W. Bush. The Franklin affair started in 1988 with some 40 million dollars embezzled by the Franklin Credit Union. During the investigation a large amount of child pornography was found, involving some high officials. At the end of the 1980s some 80 young people testified they had been sexually abused, most of them withdrew their testimonies. This includes information on sex abuse at the Bohemian Grove and Colonel Michael Aquino.
> The best information I found on the Franklin scandal is from former FBI agent, the late Ted L. Gunderson: http://educate-yourself.org/cn/gunde...ualabuse.shtml
> This affair was described in a number of books, notably “The Franklin cover-up” of John DeCamp (please note that DeCamp is part of the cover-up): http://www.wanttoknow.info/mk/franklin-cover-up.pdf


John DeCamp worked for the CIA in the 1970s and as part of the "cover-up" as an attorney he made sure that his client - Paul Bonacci - was locked up. Just image how much more interesting information there is on the Franklin scandal. Because none of the high ranking child murdering paedophiles were locked up, not only has it's been continuing, but has gotten worse...

----------


## staerker

This event occurred last month, as Pizzagate broke open. Media coverup underway. I wonder who is producing this "content."

Original article: http://www.tk.no/nyheter/krim/bergen.../s/5-51-248909 (Translated archive)

From google translate:



> Police have seized *150 terabytes* of data material in the form of photos, movies and chatting. It is one of the largest seizures in Norwegian history, enlightened police at a news conference Sunday.
> - The material shows abuse of children of all ages also infants, said Hilde Reikrås, head of police operations Darkroom.
> She also gave examples of abuse on their scope.
> - *The material shows including penetration of toddlers, children being tied, children who have sex with animals and children who have sex with other children*, said Reikrås.
> 20 of the 51 people involved in the cases have been arrested in Western Police District. 16 of them are in custody, and six of them are in custody at present. 31 people are from other police districts, and these cases are still under investigation.
> Police stressed that there is no question of one network, but several.


*Not just the NY Times covering up (scrubbing articles) historic investigation into this pedophile ring, now:*

Washington Post: https://www.washingtonpost.com/world...=.ef2655f694cc (archive)

and

ABC News:  http://abcnews.go.com/International/...probe-43670565 (archive)




> Players around the globe are scrambling. "News" is involved in the coverup. We have backups though: http://archive.is/4noDY

----------


## jonhowe

Mostly unrelated, from Hansen v Predator (IE, 2.0 version of Datelines old entrapment show.




45 seconds in: "He was obsessed with Pizza". Tutor to wealthy NY and CT families.

----------


## staerker

Also, use Duckduckgo, or some other independent search engine. I can attest that Google et al are in coverup mode as well.

----------


## undergroundrr

> This event occurred last month, as Pizzagate broke open. Media coverup underway. I wonder who is producing this "content."


Look at the urls.  It's just an echoed article from AP from 3 weeks ago.  Newspapers don't archive AP stories.  They're usually not even allowed to contractually.  I know, I used to work at a radio station that had an AP news feed.  The AP provider contract is one of the most lengthy and complicated I've ever seen.

Here it is, still available at ap.org.  http://bigstory.ap.org/article/3f539...-network-probe

There are also still articles up about it on Foxnews, and NY Daily News, and since it's really a European story, Deutsche Welle and all the usual suspects across the pond covered it.

One more instance of people saying "MASSIVE COVER UP" about something that isn't even remotely a cover up.  Yeah, the government covers things up.  But a quick google (you don't even need to duckduckgo) will give you a day's worth of reading about this story.  Quit believing everything you read on reddit.

Disinformation is the best mask for criminal activities and 99% of the pizzagate spew is just that.

----------


## staerker

Yes, the AP blurb on Fox is still up: http://www.foxnews.com/world/2016/11...ork-probe.html // http://archive.is/yvCWj

I have a hard time believing that online "newspapers" have stricter contracts than Fox News and ABC (which also took their story down.)

Also, the fourth largest American newspaper (NY Daily News) is still is hosting the AP blurb: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/worl...icle-1.2881571 // http://archive.is/uXQXu

Also, the Star Tribune: http://www.startribune.com/norwegian...obe/402139175/ // http://archive.is/Cdfam

Also, Arizona Daily Star: http://tucson.com/news/world/norwegi...087f6a365.html // http://archive.is/5s0lL

I could go on.

I don't buy your argument. The "fake news" pushers, The Washington Post and The New York Times took the articles down because it didn't fit their narrative.




> Look at the urls.  It's just an echoed article from AP from 3 weeks ago.  Newspapers don't archive AP stories.  They're usually not even allowed to contractually.  I know, I used to work at a radio station that had an AP news feed.  The AP provider contract is one of the most lengthy and complicated I've ever seen.
> 
> Here it is, still available at ap.org.  http://bigstory.ap.org/article/3f539...-network-probe
> 
> There are also still articles up about it on Foxnews, and NY Daily News, and since it's really a European story, Deutsche Welle and all the usual suspects across the pond covered it.
> 
> One more instance of people saying "MASSIVE COVER UP" about something that isn't even remotely a cover up.  Yeah, the government covers things up.  But a quick google (you don't even need to duckduckgo) will give you a day's worth of reading about this story.  Quit believing everything you read on reddit.
> 
> Disinformation is the best mask for criminal activities and 99% of the pizzagate spew is just that.

----------


## staerker

> Quit believing everything you read on reddit.


And just so you know, you can't get any information on Reddit anymore. It is locked down now, regarding "pizzagate." Both the sub, and outside discussion.

----------


## undergroundrr

> And just so you know, you can't get any information on Reddit anymore. It is locked down now, regarding "pizzagate." Both the sub, and outside discussion.


You're right. Voat then. 4chan, blogs whatever.

----------


## staerker

> You're right. Voat then. 4chan, blogs whatever.


Yes, from somewhere that isn't involved in the coverup.

----------


## undergroundrr

> I brought that up earlier, I think it sailed pasts the heads.


I brought it up before you did.

----------


## staerker

New lead, Moldova

*Democratic Party of Moldova to pay $600K to Podesta Group for lobby services*

http://archive.is/x4LCb // http://www.moldova.org/en/democratic...obby-services/

*Moldova’s center-left political party, The Democratic Party of Moldova, has hired Washington, D.C.-based political giant Podesta Group for public affairs services.*

http://archive.is/mXNYK // http://www.odwyerpr.com/story/public...r-moldova.html

From an email earlier this year

http://archive.is/1B12G // https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/49372




> Re: 815 dinner at Marta
> 
> 					From:john.podesta@gmail.com
> 					To: podesta@podesta.com
> 					Date: 2016-03-03 21:40
> 					Subject: Re: 815 dinner at Marta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Where is their third favorite pizza joint? Directly adjacent (89ft) to the Moldovan Embassy in New York.*

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Mart...9553f55200!3e2

http://archive.is/dsqG // http://www.onu.mfa.md/




> Address: 35 East 29th Street,
>   New York, N.Y. 10016

----------


## Weston White

> I brought it up before you did.


So you have personally inspected the surrounding buildings then?

----------


## PatriotOne

Investigators access underground tunnel system through Besta Pizza entrance.  That part is near the end of video.  The lead up to it interesting also.  Gives me great pleasure watching these people freak James A. out...lol.

----------


## staerker

This might be it fellers. Moldova just might be the key.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrapoz...on-doing-time/ // http://archive.is/yHqPo




> [...] After our story was published, a representative of Washington DC lobbying and public affairs firm, *Podesta Group*, contacted Forbes saying he was a representative of  the *Democratic Party of Moldova*. [...]
> 
> Mihail Gofman is either a fool or as fearless as they come. The 43-year-old former deputy director of anti-money laundering and terrorist finance for Moldova has made enemies with his country’s most powerful businessman - *Vladimir Plahotniuc*. He is the oligarch and politician Gofman believes allowed and helped orchestrate the ransacking of three banks, which ultimately led to the theft of half of the reserves of the National Bank of Moldova. Sadly, the locals are going to pay for it all, Gofman warns. He was in Washington recently to discuss the business leader and his entourage with law enforcement.
> 
> Interpol has had a case ID involving Plahotniuc’s activities throughout Western Europe since 2007 and think he is loosely associated with one of Russia’s biggest mafias, the Solntsevskaya Brotherhood. Plahotniuc denies this.
> 
> [...]
> 
> To put it simply, *Plahotniuc* is Moldova's man behind the curtain, an A-list businessman who owns everything from luxury resorts to media outfits, and until October was vice chairman and chief financial backer of the ruling Democratic Party, which is nominally pro-Western. A New York Times headline calls him Moldova's most "feared tycoon." He stepped down from the Party in October, according to a local press report, due to the investigation of the $1 billion stolen from the National Bank. He said he has nothing to do with this crime and is cooperating with the investigators. 
> ...


So who exactly is *Plahotniuc*, and why are the *Podesta's* involved with him? Not only does he launder money, he trafficks too! 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vladim...men_and_Minors // http://archive.is/kvB4z




> According to Komsomolskaya Pravda in early 1990s, when Plahotniuc held the position of specialist at the "Minor" Center for prevention and rehabilitation of juvenile offenders, he started recruiting young ladies from socially vulnerable families for sex slavery abroad. Many trafficked girls disappeared in Albania, Bosnia, Croatia. But their parents believed that their daughters were working as guides, managers or business women.[69]


http://jurnal.md/ro/politic/2016/2/3...vi-plahotniuc/ // http://archive.is/FYiq9 // Translated archive




> First steps: pimping and extortion
> 
> From the official biography of Vladimir Plahotniuc we learn that in 1991 he graduated "Food Industry" TUM obtaining his engineering diploma. But as mafia movement leader says Sergiu Mocanu diploma was bought and even opened a criminal case on this case, but for unknown reasons was closed.
> 
> After that, "the engineer" Plahotniuc worked two years in combat and rehabilitation center for minors who have been sexually assaulted. Namely there, according to unofficial information, the young recruit from socially vulnerable families and carry them as sex slaves abroad.
> 
> Here's what stresses article "Moldovan political elite. Who are they? "Which intrigued the netizens in 2012:" Is that Plahotniuc who was trafficking in brothels in Europe. Many girls have gone through Albania, Bosnia, Croatia. But their parents believe that their daughters works as a guide, manager or business woman. "


*Sounds like a nice guy for Hillary to meet!*

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/7830a...-billion-theft // http://archive.is/hXjH6




> Still, many Moldovans were outraged to see photographs of Plahotniuc meeting in May in Washington with Assistant Secretary of State Victoria Nuland. The State Department said Plahotniuc was part of an official delegation visiting from the country.


http://www.plahotniuc.md/en/intreved...tary-of-state/ // http://archive.is/FN3aq




> Vlad Plahotniuc, the First Deputy Chairman of the Democratic Party of Moldova, had a meeting at the US State Department (US Foreign Ministry), with Victoria Nuland, the Assistant Secretary of State for European and Eurasian Affairs, within the framework of his working visit to the United States of America. The meeting was also attended by Bridget Brink, the Deputy Assistant Secretary of State, who has recently undertaken an official visit to Chisinau.


http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/04/wo...lahotniuc.html // http://archive.is/WdFKg




> Asked what had transpired at the meeting and whether receiving Mr. Plahotniuc had played into the hands of pro-Russian forces, John Kirby, a State Department spokesman in Washington said that the businessman had been received as a member of a delegation led by Moldova’s deputy prime minister. Ms. Nuland, he added, had reiterated Washington’s support for “Moldova’s democratic and economic development,” and “underscored the need to fight corruption, including within the government.”


The Moldovans really don't like this guy:

_"Riot police officers scuffled with protesters near the home of Vladimir Plahotniuc in Chisinau, Moldova, in April. "_

----------


## PatriotOne

^^^  Might be easier to start a list of which Clinton Associates are NOT involved in child trafficking, etc..  A much shorter list.  How many pedophile criminals need to be linked to them before it becomes obvious?

----------


## staerker

*And don't worry about the trafficking problem in Moldova folks, the Soros Foundation–Moldova is looking into it.*

http://www.soros.md/en/event/2010-12-15 // http://archive.is/NaV00




> The survey found that 67000 people from Moldova experienced some form of human trafficking during 2009. Yet the Prosecutor-General of Moldova reports that less than 200 such cases were pursued by that office during 2009. “The high incidence of threats amongst trafficked households supports the idea that witness protection may be necessary for trafficked persons who are willing to testify in court,” said Redpath.


https://www.defenceforchildren.nl/images/13/381.pdf // http://archive.is/fUtZl




> *Centre for the Prevention of Trafficking in Women*
> 
> Since February 2001, the project entitled “Centre for Prevention of Trafficking in Women” has been
> implemented by a local NGO, the Association of Women Lawyers (AWL) under the aegis of the
> United Nations Development Programme. The project is implemented thanks to the generous
> support of the US State Department which is the main donor of the project. Other funders of the
> project are the World Childhood Foundation *and the Soros Foundation, Moldova*. In July 2002 the
> CPTW Ungheni Local Branch was launched, and in October 2003, two new Local Branches were
> opened in Balti and Cahul.

----------


## undergroundrr

> Investigators access underground tunnel system through Besta Pizza entrance.  That part is near the end of video.  The lead up to it interesting also.  Gives me great pleasure watching these people freak James A. out...lol.


Wow. That was seven minutes of absolutely nothing.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Wow. That was seven minutes of absolutely nothing.


Everyone else think the proof of access to the underground tunnels through the Besta Pizza store is nothing?

----------


## staerker

*Clinton and Podesta, Qatar, Haiti*

Qatar pedophile prince:

http://archive.is/Upk3X // http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/4594579.stm

http://archive.is/dtYkN // http://www.radio.cz/en/section/curra...ri-prince-case




> Just under three years ago, [2001-2004]  *Qatari prince* _Hamid Bin Abdul Sani al-Thani_ *was found guilty* of sexually abusing young girls in the Czech Republic. Despite protests from within the judiciary, he was extradited to Qatar, where all charges against him were eventually dropped. Three years on, the question of whether to try him again in absentia has once more been raised, amidst criticism of the justice ministry’s role in the affair.


Wikileaks email show $1mil bribe from Qatar to get in on the known Haiti trafficking

http://archive.is/qiEDd // https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/8396




> QATAR -
> 
> Would like to see WJC "for five minutes" in NYC, to present *$1 million check that Qatar promised* for WJC's birthday in 2011.
> 
> - Qatar would welcome our suggestions for *investments in Haiti* - particularly on education and health. They have allocated most of their $20 million but are happy to consider projects we suggest. I'm collecting input from CF Haiti team.


The Podesta group (a front for trafficking communications) continues communications

http://archive.is/mP9XW // https://www.desmogblog.com/2015/04/3...terminal-qatar




> Anthony “Tony” Podesta began lobbying in late 2013 on behalf of a company co-owned by ExxonMobil and Qatar Petroleum aiming to export liquefied natural gas (LNG) to the global market. Tony is the brother of John Podesta, former top climate change adviser to President Barack Obama and current top campaign aide for Hillary Clinton's 2016 bid for president. 
> 
> In October 2012, Podesta Group began lobbying on behalf of the proposed ExxonMobil-Qatar Petroleum Golden Pass LNG facility in Sabine Pass, Texas, according to lobbying disclosure forms. The forms indicate that Tony Podesta himself, not just his staff, lobbied on behalf of the terminal beginning in quarter four of 2013.


Wikileaks email show John and Tony Podesta discussing this _exact article_ (references a list of articles below quoted text)

http://archive.is/Ay0nG // https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/42455




> Re: Fw: Google Alert - Tony Podesta
> 
> 					From:eryn.sepp@gmail.com
> 					To: podesta@podesta.com
> 						CC: john.podesta@gmail.com
> 					Date: 2015-05-01 11:07
> 					Subject: Re: Fw: Google Alert - Tony Podesta
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## undergroundrr

> Everyone else think the proof of access to the underground tunnels through the Besta Pizza store is nothing?


Sorry, where was that in the video?  They show a supposed hatch to hell (not sure from the video why they think it's a hatch) and then say that it's too hard to walk across a dry gully in between some trees to get to it. They go in the trashy old furniture storage area at the pediatric office where nobody has apparently been for years.  At Besta they go up a staircase to an above ground floor and showed a staircase going back down to the ground floor.  If that went further, they missed their chance to show it.  

The video is edited crazily so there's no way to get any orientation of where they're at anyway.  They must have spent an hour or two running around these places and they came up with a 7 minute video that establishes absolutely nothing, despite the fact that they clearly trespassed on unauthorized areas of somebody's private property.  It's a good thing they're "investigating" liberals who apparently don't believe in the 2nd amendment.

----------


## lilymc



----------


## Weston White

> Wow. That was seven minutes of absolutely nothing.


Well considering your apparent first hand knowledge of the surrounding premises...

----------


## dannno

> At Besta they go up a staircase to an above ground floor and showed a staircase going back down to the ground floor.  If that went further, they missed their chance to show it. .


Do you have issues with depth perception? They went up 5 squat stairs, and then looked down a staircase that went down much further than 5 stairs, it was at least double or triple the distance down.

----------


## Athan

> Wow. That was seven minutes of absolutely nothing.


P-please no one ask me why a guy has 5 boys running away from the scene. -undergroundrr

----------


## Firestarter

> This might be it fellers. Moldova just might be the key.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrapoz...on-doing-time/ // http://archive.is/yHqPo


I am not able to figure out which Moldavian party is involved with the Podesta Group. Is it Mihail Gofman that is in Washington DC or Vladimir Plahotniuc (accused by Gofman of stealing 1 billion dollar_)?_
My impression is that both Gofman and Plahotniuc are corrupt politicians that can’t be trusted. This leads to my conclusion that there is probably something sinister happening in Moldova, but these stories only scratch the surface.

It is an interesting find though; I hope there’s more coming...

----------


## staerker

> I am not able to figure out which Moldavian party is involved with the Podesta Group. Is it Mihail Gofman that is in Washington DC or Vladimir Plahotniuc (accused by Gofman of stealing 1 billion dollar_)?_
> My impression is that both Gofman and Plahotniuc are corrupt politicians that can’t be trusted. This leads to my conclusion that there is probably something sinister happening in Moldova, but these stories only scratch the surface.
> 
> It is an interesting find though; I hope there’s more coming...


The Podestas represent Vladimir Plahotniuc, a known trafficker.

Moldova is a trafficking hotspot. http://www.state.gov/j/drl/rls/hrrpt/2005/61664.htm // http://archive.is/ifRFx

International trafficking more than likely occurs via ocean freight.

We know that George Soros is heavily involved with trafficking in Moldova (see previous sources, and of course, the public position is that they're helping the issue.)

His brother, Paul Soros, who died a few years ago, created freighting operations "in 91 countries," via "Soros Associates"

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/06/15...s-dies-in.html // http://archive.is/ualE9




> Soros, an engineer and businessman, founded Soros Associates, a world leader in the design and development of bulk handling and port facilities. The company has operations in 91 countries.


There is virtually no information on the internet about Soros Associates. No information on which ports they helped design and operate, it's something to dig into.

http://www.bloomberg.com/research/st...vcapid=3591361 // http://archive.is/59mV6

http://www.businessinsider.com/paul-...through-2013-6 // http://archive.is/XWyEb

http://investors.kbr.com/investors/p...y/default.aspx // http://archive.is/Sqwwm

https://books.google.com/books?id=Cm...20Inc.&f=false // http://archive.is/Vyvyr

----------


## staerker

word on the street (https://twitter.com/hashtag/AskAlefantis?src=hash) is that

*Recently Announced #1 New York Times Best Seller, Megyn Kelly to interview Alefantis tonight!*

http://www.adweek.com/tvnewser/megyn...rs-list/312115 // http://archive.is/zimjk

----------


## staerker

JP breaks his silence:

https://twitter.com/johnpodesta/stat...98457140609024 // http://archive.is/JQpAk

----------


## undergroundrr

> He tends to wear very small, discreet frames. You can usually tell very well what he would look like without them on, while they are on.


Okay, but you still have to either buy that the Smiths are lying about their accounts or multiple people didn't notice the glasses.  Or, as you suggested, that their memories are faulty about what this person looked like, which would throw your whole has-to-be-Podestas argument into the trash as well.

----------


## staerker

> Okay, but you still have to either buy that the Smiths are lying about their accounts or multiple people didn't notice the glasses.  Or, as you suggested, that their memories are faulty about what this person looked like, which would throw your whole has-to-be-Podestas argument into the trash as well.


If you want to address something non-McCann, address the Podesta/Soros/Moldova Trafficking ties.

----------


## undergroundrr

> If you want to address something non-McCann, address the Podesta/Soros/Moldova Trafficking ties.


You know, I'm just going to leave you guys to it.  The last such goose chase I went on was the Hillary Clinton/Haiti thing.  After hours of reading, it just didn't lead anywhere. I'm pretty burnt out on this stuff. Even if I don't buy into most of pizzagate, contemplating the motives of pedophiliacs on any level and for any matter of time is depressing and life-draining. 

On first glance through the Moldova posts, it looked like "another avenue", just as scattered and circumstantial as everything else. Maybe I'll check back and spend some time on it later.

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

> You know, I'm just going to leave you guys to it.  The last such goose chase I went on was the Hillary Clinton/Haiti thing.  After hours of reading, it just didn't lead anywhere. I'm pretty burnt out on this stuff. Even if I don't buy into most of pizzagate, contemplating the motives of pedophiliacs on any level and for any matter of time is depressing and life-draining. 
> 
> On first glance through the Moldova posts, it looked like "another avenue", just as scattered and circumstantial as everything else. Maybe I'll check back and spend some time on it later.


Hey *undergroundrr*, did you read up on the scandal that just broke out in Norway? Apparently ring of lots of high profiles also.

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

Since this CIA Russia story on the election silence over pizzagate. is this the end?

----------


## Firestarter

> If you want to address something non-McCann, address the Podesta/Soros/Moldova Trafficking ties.


Your information on Moldova could very well be the most interesting information in this whole thread. I dont think its about child trafficking though; see the following quote from another thread.




> Unfortunately Moldova doesnt get much attention in the state media, but it is a text book example of destroying the economy by the banksters. Moldova is one of the former countries that came into existence when the Soviet Union fell apart.
> 
> STEALING 1 BILLION DOLLAR
> The story is that the Israeli-born Ilan Shor used 3 banks in Moldova to steal $1 billion; compare this to its Gross Domestic Product of less than $8 billion. The conspirators first took control of the banks and then lent themselves nearly $1 billion, collateral-free. They transferred the money out of Moldova to banks in Latvia on accounts held by U.K.-based limited partnerships (shell companies); the money then mysteriously disappeared. Shor denied any involvement in the secret takeover and looting of these banks: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-from-moldova-
> Lets see if we can understand what happened. Three Moldavian banks created $1 billion worth of money out of thin air, that disappeared and now the Moldavian people  the poorest country in Europe  have to repay this money. They claim that the loans moved through a _complex web of transactions and that the records of many transactions were deleted from the banks computers_.
> This is impossible. Computers of banks are designed so that nobody can remove transactions (not even the administrators). Furthermore this is impossible without the Moldavian Central Bank helping to arrange this crime (creating $1 billion in loans in a single action?!).
> Ilan Shor and Vlad Filat (prime minister from 2009 to 2013) are serving years in prison for their involvement in the theft of National Bank reserves. Vladimir Plahotniuc was/is the leader of the Democratic party of Moldova and was also accused. Plahotniuc fled the country to Geneva (Switzerland). In July, August of this year Mihail Gofman was lobbying in Washington DC: http://archive.is/yHqPo
> It looks like these 3 are scapegoats for the bankers...
> 
> ...

----------


## PatriotOne

I've seen some high strangeness in the Stratfor email WikiLeaks but this one takes the cake.  WTH?  Stratfor emails def needs more attention.

https://wikileaks.org/gifiles/docs/3...y-with-my.html

*Hell, thanks for this reproduction of Rosemary's Baby with my neighbor-DMichaelM* 

Released on 2013-03-18 00:00 GMT
Email-ID
319115
Date
2008-04-18 08:40:41
From
PhantomOthOpera@aol.com
To
McCullar@stratfor.com, DarkEmpathL@aol.com
Hell, thanks for this reproduction of Rosemary's Baby with my neighbor-DMichaelM


Nephew Mike,
Hell, thanks for projecting a reproduction of Rosemary's Baby with my
neighbor... NOT. I love you for shelter and food you have provided.
However, you and YOUR family (I AM NOT RELATED TO KAY) are complete
hypnotic strategists to dissuade mine and Senator Clinton's political
platform. You hypnotic strategists have sickened me. I drank two glasses
of an herbal milkshake. Had I put them in the microwave maybe I would be
on dimethyltryptamine like from big b'd. I know that when I take this
capsule its gonna bring me to my knees. So what made me vomit, unripened
frozen strawberries, or basil and/or mint seeds? Dinner at grandmas was a
Christmas affair show and tell. Is there such thing as a green speckled
milkshake, because my body rejected temazepam for the first time and it
tasted like banana mucus mango. This past 24 hour Christmas endurance is a
big problem, Mike. I'm guessing either you or Dean got my
girlfriend pregnant first, before I got manually masturbated by night
stalkers. So, NO MORE of that at my nosferatu Wulff mother's ranch THAT I
AM CLAIMING AS MY SANCTUARY from you. I should feel better in the morning,
if I can get some sleep. The problem is, I don't respect you very much for
prompting hypnotic distracting strategery, with your and Dan's goofy mum,
quite plain and simple. How I respect you is that you are tough, guy. I
don't want a fight. I need you to submit to me nonsexually. In fact, the
reason why I hate your whore wife is because ever since you have been with
her, even when I have been pacific and peaceful in you all's company, you
have held a grudge for the abuse you endured in my interpretation of my
mother's departure and those retribution overtures oughta be cut off at
the source. I am LIKE an orphan, KIND of, and for that I am asking for
sympathy from you, as you still have your mother's presence, and I am
"know, YO". Catch those codewords. I know who I am. I only am, but some
are too. I request love and affection, from you as my subordinant. I am
NOT offering apologies that you have given thanks for and rejected. I
require your submission, of this sort. Please excuse me for being so
bitter. I repeat, "ever since you have been with her, even when I have
been pacific and peaceful in you all's company, you have held a grudge for
the abuse you endured in my interpretation of my mother's departure and
those retribution overtures oughta be cut off at the source." That is our
problem.

of time and space perceptively,
David Frederick McCullar

----------


## Zippyjuan

This thread still going, eh?  It seems to have become the new 9/11 topic.  Running in circles never really saying much with lots of very weak "evidence"  and certainly not changing any minds on the subject (yeah, I used to play around in those threads sometimes too).

----------


## PatriotOne

> Is there such thing as a green speckled
> milkshake, because my body rejected *temazepam* for the first time and it
> tasted like banana mucus mango.


Interesting that temazepam has been linked to usage for mind control.  And is classified as a *hypnotic.*

_Other experiments involved hypnotic drugs such as temazepam (used under code name MKSEARCH), heroin, morphine, MDMA, mescaline, psilocybin, scopolamine, marijuana, alcohol, sodium pentothal,[29] and ergine (in Subproject 22)._ 

https://wikispooks.com/wiki/Project_MKUltra#Drugs

----------


## staerker

> Your information on Moldova could very well be the most interesting information in this whole thread. I don’t think it’s about child trafficking though; see the following quote from another thread.


I think it comes close as well. And yes, Soros/Podestas/Clinton are *publicly* involved in this public fraud, but one must read between the lines once Podesta starts talking about picking up pizza from the Moldovan embassy.

Yes, Plahotniuc *publicly* payed the Podesta's in the USD form of currency. But given the above, one has to ask what other forms of currency a known trafficker could provide the Podestas.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Anyone see this yet? 




Feels pretty damning against Katy Perry to me. I'll defer to the more experienced investigators though.

----------


## dannno

> Anyone see this yet? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels pretty damning against Katy Perry to me. I'll defer to the more experienced investigators though.


I dunno, Miley Cyrus seems to have an even bigger pizza fetish than Katy Perry but I do find both at least a little curious. I mean, they could have been promised a lot of things from pizza to a big singing career during their early teenage years if they played a long with the abuse, if that was the case. The other option is they just like pizza a lot.. although I liked pizza a lot when I was younger but never had the fetish they seem to have for it. It's a bit strange.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I dunno, Miley Cyrus seems to have an even bigger pizza fetish than Katy Perry but I do find both at least a little curious. I mean, they could have been promised a lot of things from pizza to a big singing career during their early teenage years if they played a long with the abuse, if that was the case. The other option is they just like pizza a lot.. although I liked pizza a lot when I was younger but never had the fetish they seem to have for it. It's a bit strange.


Did you watch the video? It at least somewhat well connects one of her songs to Comet Ping Pong and pedophilia.

----------


## dannno

> Did you watch the video? It at least somewhat well connects one of her songs to Comet Ping Pong and pedophilia.


I think the person who produced the video edited the comet ping pong footage in after her ping pong scene in the music video. But you're right, the ping pong thing is a little weird. I actually live in the town she is singing about, I have a friend who partied with her in high school.. I've day drank at Wildcat before, that is how we do - but ping pong is not so much how we do, more like beer pong.. but maybe she wanted to put in beer pong and they thought that was going too far with the drinking theme, but I think spending your rent money on bottle service is worse than playing beer pong. Spending your rent money on bottle service does sound like the kind of $#@! people around here might do, most people don't last here very long.

----------


## Unknownuser

> I've seen some high strangeness in the Stratfor email WikiLeaks but this one takes the cake.  WTH?  Stratfor emails def needs more attention.
> 
> https://wikileaks.org/gifiles/docs/3...y-with-my.html
> 
> *Hell, thanks for this reproduction of Rosemary's Baby with my neighbor-DMichaelM* 
> 
> Released on 2013-03-18 00:00 GMT
> Email-ID
> 319115
> ...


One time my son texted me the most bizarre text I had ever seen. Turns out he was pressing the middle suggested word on his smart phone over and over to see what it would come up with. This reads like such. However, i believe the suggested words are common words you use when texting.

----------


## Athan

> This thread still going, eh?  It seems to have become the new 9/11 topic.  Running in circles never really saying much with lots of very weak "evidence"  and certainly not changing any minds on the subject (yeah, I used to play around in those threads sometimes too).


Here is something more of your level Zippy:

----------


## dannno

Alefantis is on Megyn Kelly tonight

----------


## dannno

> Alefantis is on Megyn Kelly tonight


Wow, total whitewash... screw Megyn Kelly.

----------


## staerker

> Wow, total whitewash... screw Megyn Kelly.


Just watching now. _Funny_ how it got postponed after the backlash following the announcement.

----------


## staerker

Lol, even the DC Police say this isn't true!

----------


## eleganz

> How about this?  I don't want for Alefantis, the Podestas or the Clintons to be guilty of having molested and trafficked children.  
> 
> Does that sentence make me sound pro-Clinton? If you don't totally agree 100% with that sentence, then I think you have a problem. The troubled minds of pizzagaters have dreamed up things far worse than anything Tony Podesta has hung on his wall.
> 
> Th Cambodian video shows an act of cruelty happening.  It was irrelevant and inappropriate.  The original Youtuber's intent was noble.  Yours wasn't.  
> 
> I haven't seen anything from pizzagaters incriminating even (documented child-killer) Hillary of sex trafficking. Even the Silsby/Puello thing is weak.  Nothing in the worst that 4chan could spit up shows Podestas/Alefantis did anything to harm children. And if somebody answers with the Instagram of the girl masking-taped to the table, sorry, that's a monster fail.
> 
> Somebody should investigate child trafficking in DC.  Pizzagate hasn't even started to be an investigation yet.  All I've seen is a bunch of really juvenile people googling around and creating their own context, anonymous posters making hit and run claims, and a mob of (almost entirely trump-supporting) idiots unquestionably buying and reposting everything that feeds their confirmation bias.
> ...


You're not looking hard enough.

This is not guilt by association, there is enough evidence for an investigation.  Alefantis and people connected to him and their now private instagrams had photos and commentary about this very subject.

----------


## lilymc

> Wow, total whitewash... screw Megyn Kelly.


I just watched it.  She is not a journalist.  She's just as bad as the paid liar Anderson CIA Cooper.

----------


## UWDude

> Since this CIA Russia story on the election silence over pizzagate. is this the end?


Pizzagate will come back with a vengeance.  It is fading, but really, it was probably interfering with real investigations.

----------


## UWDude

Anyways, this is interesting... the gunman at comet pizza's bullet, just happened to go into their computer system!



at 3:50, Alefantis opens a closet door, and shows the bullet hole in the computer.  Let me guess... ..the hard drive was hit?

----------


## staerker

Podesta really doesn't like the FBI.

https://twitter.com/johnpodesta/stat...64418896609280

----------


## KEEF

> Anyone see this yet? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels pretty damning against Katy Perry to me. I'll defer to the more experienced investigators though.


So is there anything with PeeWee Herman suits and watermelon in the code?

----------


## dannno

> So is there anything with PeeWee Herman suits and watermelon in the code?


Clearly the watermelon symbolizes her longing for african american men.

----------


## KEEF

> Clearly the watermelon symbolizes her longing for african american men.


ROFLMAO

----------


## The One

> Clearly the watermelon symbolizes her longing for african american men.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> Clearly the watermelon symbolizes her longing for african american men.


Or Commies.

----------


## dannno

> Or Commies.


You mean environmentalists?

Green on the outside, red on the inside?

----------


## PatriotOne

> So is there anything with PeeWee Herman suits and watermelon in the code?


One potential meaning from urban dictionary:

Watermelon 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...erm=watermelon

Watermelon is referring to male sperm that contains a lot of seeds (KIDS) 

"I been drinking...watermelon"_Beyonce song Drunk In Love 
Translation...I been sucking dick and he came in my mouth and I swallowed.

----------


## PatriotOne

> So is there anything with PeeWee Herman suits and watermelon in the code?


His old kid shows would probably be a good one to look at for pedo innuendo.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Reubens

_Reubens' 1991 arrest

In July 1991, while visiting relatives, Reubens was arrested in Sarasota, Florida, for masturbating publicly in an adult theater.[11]_ 
*
Pornography arrest: 2002*

In November 2002, while filming David LaChapelle's video for Elton John's "This Train Don't Stop There Anymore", Reubens learned that police were at his home with a search warrant, acting on a tip from a witness in the pornography case against actor Jeffrey Jones,[69] finding among over 70,000 items of kitsch memorabilia, two grainy videotapes and dozens of photographs that the city attorney's office characterized as a *collection of child pornography*.[2] Kelly Bush, Reubens' personal representative at the time, said the description of the items was inaccurate and claimed the objects were "Rob Lowe's sex videotape, and a few 30- to 100-year-old kitsch collectible images."[70] Reubens turned himself in to the Hollywood division of the LAPD and was charged with possession of obscene material improperly depicting a child under the age of 18 in sexual conduct.[71] The district attorney looked at Reubens' collection and computer and found no grounds for bringing any felony charges against him, while the city attorney, Rocky Delgadillo brought misdemeanor charges against Reubens on the last day allowed by the statute.[72] Reubens was represented by Hollywood criminal defense lawyer Blair Berk.[73] In December he pleaded not guilty through Berk, who also complained that the city attorney failed to turn over evidence to the defense, which City Attorney Richard Katz countered that prosecutors were not required to do until after arraignment, after which they did; neither side disclosed the contents.[74]


"One thing I want to make very, very clear, I don't want anyone for one second to think that I am titillated by images of children. It's not me. You can say lots of things about me. And you might. The public may think I'm weird. They may think I'm crazy or anything that anyone wants to think about me. That's all fine. As long as one of the things you're not thinking about me is that I'm a pedophile. Because that's not true."

Paul Reubens on the charges.[28]

In March 2004, child pornography charges were dropped in exchange for Reubens' guilty plea to a lesser charge. For the next three years he was required to register his address with the sheriff's office and he could not be in the company of minors without the permission of a parent or legal guardian.[28] Reubens later stated that he was a collector of erotica, including films, muscle magazines and a sizable collection of mostly homosexual vintage erotica,[2] such as photographic studies of teen nudes.[28] Reubens said that what the city attorney's office viewed as pornography, he considered to be innocent art and that what they described as people underage engaged in masturbation or oral copulation was in fact a judgmental point of view of the nudes that Reubens described as people "one hundred percent not" performing sexual acts.[28] Being an avid collector, Reubens had often purchased bulk lots, and one of his vintage magazine dealers declared that "there's no way" he could have known the content of each page in the publications he bought and that he recalled Reubens asking for "physique magazines, vintage 1960s material, but not things featuring kids".[2]

He spent the next two years caring for his terminally ill father in Florida, who died in February 2004 of cancer.[6][75]

----------


## KEEF

> His old kid shows would probably be a good one to look at for pedo innuendo.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Reubens
> 
> _Reubens' 1991 arrest
> 
> In July 1991, while visiting relatives, Reubens was arrested in Sarasota, Florida, for masturbating publicly in an adult theater.[11]_ 
> *
> Pornography arrest: 2002*
> ...


I remember all of those news stories.

----------


## timosman

> No one is surprised. *We know* that the world is run be pedos. Join the club if you like.


I am afraid the initiation ceremony includes _fellatio_ and not on the receiving side.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> You mean environmentalists?
> 
> Green on the outside, red on the inside?


Same difference, but yes.

----------


## Weston White

> Podesta really doesn't like the FBI.
> 
> https://twitter.com/johnpodesta/stat...64418896609280

----------


## staerker

> So in order to view the newly released files, the key has to be released also?


Yes.

And just so you know, by torrenting these files, you will undoubtedly be on a very specific _list_, and be a possible target if the keys are released under dire circumstances.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Yes.
> 
> And just so you know, by torrenting these files, you will undoubtedly be on a very specific _list_, and be a possible target if the keys are released under dire circumstances.


Pretty sure I'm on lots of lists already.  lol

----------


## staerker

> Wasn't his interview with Hannity 2 days ago proof?


I haven't been following the theory very closely, but my understanding is that it is not considered sufficient. It was audio-only, voice actors are plentiful, and AI voice/voice modulation technology has advanced significantly over the past decade.

There's no knowing about the CIA has access to.

I'm not convinced either way, simply adding a disclaimer.

----------


## staerker

> Pretty sure I'm on lots of lists already.  lol


Yes, but I would say this would be one of the most dangerous. If anyone makes a move on Wikileaks (assuming they haven't already,) they would be forced to make a move on all torrent nodes at the same time.

Probably infeasible, and that's why this method was chosen.

----------


## PatriotOne

> I haven't been following the theory very closely, but my understanding is that it is not considered sufficient. It was audio-only, voice actors are plentiful, and AI voice/voice modulation technology has advanced significantly over the past decade.
> 
> There's no knowing about the CIA has access to.
> 
> I'm not convinced either way, simply adding a disclaimer.


It was on the 15th (4 days ago now).  I watched it.  It wasn't voice only.  Assange appeared.  Or was I dreaming?  lol.  Maybe it was a diff interview I was watching.

----------


## staerker

> It was on the 15th (4 days ago now).  I watched it.  It wasn't voice only.  Assange appeared.  Or was I dreaming?  lol.  Maybe it was a diff interview I was watching.


I believe you were dreaming, haha.

*Full Julian Assange radio interview with @SeanHannity from this afternoon (US EST) on US election, CIA* 
https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/809533335487868928

----------


## devil21

> Wow.. so the phisher who got his emails is named after the company his cousin owns which allegedly traffics children.. This person must have known about the pedophile ring before hand, and were directly targeting them to get information out about their pedophile contacts and expose some of these rings.


Hmm.  Are you thinking that "Guccifer", who allegedly hacked Hillary's and others accounts and is supposedly in jail, is somehow related to the corporate entity "Gusifer"?  Can you detail how you are linking Guccifer to Gusifer, other than the obvious semantic similarities?  Genuinely curious.  I wasn't aware that Guccifer had hacked Podestas stuff.

----------


## dannno

> Hmm.  Are you thinking that "Guccifer", who allegedly hacked Hillary's and others accounts and is supposedly in jail, is somehow related to the corporate entity "Gusifer"?  Can you detail how you are linking Guccifer to Gusifer, other than the obvious semantic similarities?  Genuinely curious.  I wasn't aware that Guccifer had hacked Podestas stuff.


Only linked by name, I think Guccifer probably knew about Gusifer some how - maybe somebody tipped them off to what they were doing but only had word of mouth confirmation.. and they probably were told Podesta's relationship and that he was connected and figured if they could leak his emails they would find some of their pedophile contacts.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Terry Nichols has a thing or two to say about Ted Cruz crossdressing and entering womens dorms or something.  I heard him say the Bush's didn't let him inside there club because he is too perverted.  AJ interview last year towards the end of the primaries.


I find it hard to believe.  Not the part about Cruz being perverted but the part he wasn't allowed to join Bushes "club" because of it.  Interesting tidbit though considering the clues in this documentary which I think allude to Cruz at the 20 min mark.

----------


## staerker



----------


## FunkBuddha

This guy claims he was threatened by Alefantis for making a  "KILL ROOM FOUND" video.

https://steemit.com/pizzagate/@gizmo...-breaking-news

----------


## PatriotOne

^^^  Been following that drama on VOAT.  High strangeness for sure.  Here's the video PizzaGateGear made showing the facebook messages between him and Alefantis and talking about the phone calls between them.  Some claim he somehow faked the messenger messages.  Way beyond my tech abilities.




Ryan trying to show proof to those claiming he's faking his contact between him and Alefantis.

----------


## Weston White

I don't know have to call BS on this.  It doesn't make sense for him to do this, claiming duress and then go on to post the entire conspiracy in detail.  It negates the intended purpose.

If multiple death threats were actually made, I would be calling the police, regardless.

Anybody know of another copy of this Pegasus video?  I want to see what the hubbub is really all about.

----------


## devil21

> Anybody know of another copy of this Pegasus video?  I want to see what the hubbub is really all about.

----------


## Athan

> 


Hey Devil, just curious as I've haven't been active online for about a week or so, but for clarification, why is this called "kill room"? Is it directly related to that refrigerator room dubbed "kill room"? Thanks in advance if you can explain.

----------


## KEEF

> 


I just went on Google Earth to find some of the stuff on this video.  When seeing the kids scrolled in the wall was weird.  Just a 4 minute drive to Comet Ping Pong too from that Pegasus Museum.

----------


## devil21

> Hey Devil, just curious as I've haven't been active online for about a week or so, but for clarification, why is this called "kill room"? Is it directly related to that refrigerator room dubbed "kill room"? Thanks in advance if you can explain.


Yes, the hashtag from the pic coined the term.  They've been trying to nail down the exact location ever since.

----------


## PatriotOne

> I don't know have to call BS on this.  It doesn't make sense for him to do this, claiming duress and then go on to post the entire conspiracy in detail.  It negates the intended purpose.
> 
> If multiple death threats were actually made, I would be calling the police, regardless.
> 
> Anybody know of another copy of this Pegasus video?  I want to see what the hubbub is really all about.


He did file a report and the FBI contacted him.  Pizzagategear seems to of gone dark on YouTube and Voat since then so not sure what's going on with that or him.  He definitely poked a hornets nest when he located the #killroom and put that video up.

----------


## Athan

> Yes, the hashtag from the pic coined the term.  They've been trying to nail down the exact location ever since.


Ok thanks for the clarification!

----------


## Athan

> He did file a report and the FBI contacted him.  Pizzagategear seems to of gone dark on YouTube and Voat since then so not sure what's going on with that or him.  He definitely poked a hornets nest when he located the #killroom and put that video up.


The FBI probably told him to go dark during their investigation considering the nature of the allegations and report. Frankly, his fault contacting him directly and not being ready to protect himself for such behavior.

----------


## PatriotOne

> The FBI probably told him to go dark during their investigation considering the nature of the allegations and report. Frankly, his fault contacting him directly and not being ready to protect himself for such behavior.


Definitely one possibility.  If not by FBI request, then probably feels like he needs to lay low anyways.  I imagine the whole interaction has him a bit nervous at the very least.  It's beginning to look more and more like a "Brownstone" blackmail operation.  Either with CIA involvement or maybe just Clinton/Soros involvement.

----------


## staerker

*Indiana Man Sentenced to 20 Years in Prison for Engaging in a Child Exploitation Enterprise*

https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/india...ion-enterprise (archive)




> Thursday, January 12, 2017
> 
> A member of a highly sophisticated, global child exploitation enterprise dedicated to the sexual exploitation of children was sentenced to prison today.
> 
> According to admissions made in connection with the plea, Fluckiger acted as the co-administrator of a highly-sophisticated global enterprise dedicated to the sexual exploitation of children, organized via a members-only website that operated on the Tor anonymity network, through which he and more than 150,000 other members authored and viewed tens of thousands of postings relating to sexual abuse of children as young as infants and toddlers.

----------


## Unknownuser

Look what's making headlines. http://redstatewatcher.com/article.asp?id=58018

Not related but odd that their meet up is none other than Comet Ping Pong Pizza.

----------


## Scott_in_PA

Tonight @ 11:00

Ben Swann on Pizzagate

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...24075334324092

http://www.cbs46.com/category/213015...ws-live-stream

http://www.cbs46.com/story/29304911/ben-swann

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...24075334324092


full video.......Good job Ben
https://video-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/...6e&oe=587F2D60

----------


## staerker

https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/821595404500430848

----------


## staerker

*Possible victim steps forward, immediately censored by Reddit and Voat*

Alefantis emails and more: https://steemit.com/pizzagate/@abort...ames-alefantis (archive)




> Wednesday, an anonymous person posted a thread on Reddit's popular Q&A page, entitled “I was assaulted 8 years ago by the Pizzagate guy, owner of Comet Ping Pong, James Alefantis AMA! [Ask Me Anything]” The post was initially marked as “privately verified” by the moderator whose handle is mimw.
> 
> With no explanation, the verification comment was removed within minutes, and the entire thread was scrubbed from public viewing. After a subsequent failed attempt to post to Reddit, a successful posting was made to the similar forum website Voat.co. The alleged victim linked to an image album that showed screenshots of conversations between himself and Alefantis that occurred during a six year period.


More archives from the drama:

Privately verified AMA: http://archive.is/9bHUm, http://archive.is/TYZBW
Censorship: https://archive.is/2hQSv
Alefantis Responds? http://archive.is/u4cXv

----------


## staerker

*Former Speaker of the House, four-time child abuser, and close Podesta friend (see leaked emails) -- Dennis Hastert -- wants his bribe back*

http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefi...-in-hush-money (archive)




> Former Speaker Dennis Hastert (R-Ill.) is demanding a man who accuses him of sexual assault repay $1.7 million in hush money, the Chicago Tribune reported Thursday.
> 
> Hastert, 75, is currently serving a 15-month prison sentence for a financial crime in a case that revealed allegations that he sexually abused four boys in the 1970s while working as a teacher and wrestling coach.
> 
> *A statute of limitations prevented Hastert from being charged in the abuse cases.*
> 
> One of Hastert’s alleged victims filed a lawsuit against the former Speaker last year alleging that he had received only $1.7 million of an agreed upon $3.5 million in hush money for not revealing the abuse.
> 
> Hastert stopped making the payments to the victim after the FBI questioned him about large bank withdrawals. He eventually plead guilty to structuring the bank withdrawals to avoid tax reporting requirements.
> ...

----------


## staerker

*Possible victim [cont. from above] claims Alefantis raped him, and the son of former chef Carole "childballad" Greenwood*

http://www.washingtoncitypaper.com/f...role-greenwood (archive)




> "I am leaving the restaurants to address urgent family matters," Greenwood says.


https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/commen...y_the/?sort=qa (archive)




> Well, I'm surprised it hasn't brought to light the things he did with his business partner's kid, but I'm not upset about it. He deserves to go through this...I should say I'd be a little bit surprised if he was trafficking kids, but he was the type who thinks they can get away with anything.





> I'm not lying James, you know full well what you did to Dylan and myself.


Another source posted two months ago: https://archive.fo/iDbWN




> One night Carole walked into the comet pizza kitchen, and saw James Alefantis $#@!ing her son in the kitchen. She was furious because she immediately knew how completely James had taken advantage of her son. She quit immediately and denounced James viciously in private, unwilling to do so publicly for professional reasons.


Alleged victim on Reddit is confused that the internet knew those details:




> [–]fateswebb 5 points 4 days ago 
> 
> I find it gross that James (allegedly) like to rape ass in the kitchen of his restaurant, there has got to be some sort of health code violation with that?
> 
> 
> *[–]SVMESSEFVIFVTVRVS[S]* 10 points 4 days ago 
> 
> Well that's where he did it, but I didn't say that did I?

----------


## lilymc

> https://steemit.com/pizzagate/@gizmo...irl-pizza-slut (archive)
> 
> ^^^ More on Alefantis' god-(t0uchmyburritopizzaslut "PizzaSlut")-daughter and the following ad:


That t-shirt photo can't be real. It's gotta be photoshopped.

----------


## staerker

> That t-shirt photo can't be real. It's gotta be photoshopped.


Whether photoshoped or not, it is still actively hosted on Pizzabrain's account.

t0uchmyburritopizzaslut!

----------


## lilymc

> Whether photoshoped or not, it is still actively hosted on Pizzabrain's account.
> 
> t0uchmyburritopizzaslut!


On pizzabrain.org or tumblr?   How do we know who's really behind the tumblr account?

----------


## staerker

> On pizzabrain.org or tumblr?   How do we know who's really behind the tumblr account?


http://pizzabrains.tumblr.com/post/3...rritopizzaslut (archive)

It is posted on their tumblr, 4 years ago.

pizzabrain.org links to this as their official account: http://www.pizzabrain.org/tumblrooski/ (archive)

----------


## lilymc

> http://pizzabrains.tumblr.com/post/3...rritopizzaslut (archive)
> 
> It is posted on their tumblr, 4 years ago.
> 
> pizzabrain.org links to this as their official account: http://www.pizzabrain.org/tumblrooski/ (archive)


Holy moly.  Looks like that really is their tumblr.  I'm amazed that that photo is really there. I'm going to have to go back  and catch up on this thread  and see what all this is about... I haven't read this thread for a while. But yes, that does look like the same girl and that photo is absolutely horrible.

----------


## staerker

*Why is Ben Swann going dark?*

Two weeks after he airs a report on Pizzagate, Ben Swann announces that he is going to take down both his Facebook and Twitter pages.

He made this announcement on both pages.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/BenSwannRealityCheck/ (archive)

Twitter: https://twitter.com/BenSwann_ (archive)

Interesting to note:

1. Ben thought it important to respell "Tuesday" as "Tzuday," both on FB and twitter
2. The "Rebel Alliance" logo in embedded in his updated tweet, underneath the date.
3. Feb. 1st is a Wednesday, not Tuesday. (Probably not important.)
4. Jeff Sessions' (attorney general) confirmation hearing is this "Tzuday."

(pics below)

We all know that assassinated Breitbart was fully aware of Podesta's connection to human trafficking, and Comet Ping Pong.

We also know that both Alex Jones and Milo Yiannopoulos (close to Breitbart associates) are both going silent on this topic. Could Swann's move be in tandem with them? A possible coordinated hit.

*Alex Jones takes down Pizzagate video:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggvQdZXMGLw (archive)

*Milo Yiannopoulos Told Not to Speak of “Pizzagate” During Miami University Lecture:* http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-1...ersity-lecture (archive)




> “We are going to talk this evening about a few things that are close to my heart,” Milo told his audience. “Although, I have one announcement to make which is that sadly when I announced I was going to be speaking about Pizzagate this evening, I got a number of phone calls with Washington D.C. area codes saying ‘not yet.'”







http://i.imgur.com/aPnX1J2.png (archive)




https://twitter.com/BenSwann_/status/825092520782737409 (archive)

----------


## staerker

*2.3GB of plaintext from hacked human-trafficking forums (read: trading network,) doxxing underway*

https://voat.co/v/pizzagate/1617245 (archive)

----------


## staerker

*FBI dumps 178p "Hillary R. Clinton Part 6 of 6" document, barely redacted*

https://vault.fbi.gov/hillary-r.-cli...-06-of-06/view

previous parts: https://vault.fbi.gov/hillary-r.-clinton

----------


## AngryCanadian

> *2.3GB of plaintext from hacked human-trafficking forums (read: trading network,) doxxing underway*
> 
> https://voat.co/v/pizzagate/1617245 (archive)


Makes you wonder if the CIA actually closed it down? there are some who claim Anonymous are CIA.

----------


## staerker

> Makes you wonder if the CIA actually closed it down? there are some who claim Anonymous are CIA.


Many entities go by Anonymous, one of which is no doubt the CIA. If the leadership leaked anything, it was for nefarious reasons, in my opinion.

----------


## timosman

> Many entities go by Anonymous, one of which is no doubt the CIA. If the leadership leaked anything, it was for nefarious reasons, in my opinion.


There are internal tensions within CIA and if a faction thinks it would be beneficial to leak they leak. Edward Snowden.

----------


## CPUd

this should be in Hot Topics...

----------


## staerker

> this should be in Hot Topics...


This is an active citizen journalist investigation, regarding an investigation underway by the FBI and DOJ.

It must be hard to comprehend cold facts after saturating yourself with feel good fake news editorials.

----------


## CPUd

> This is an active citizen journalist investigation, regarding an investigation underway by the FBI and DOJ.
> 
> It must be hard to comprehend cold facts after saturating yourself with feel good fake news editorials.


Then there should be a sub for that, and this thread should go there

----------


## timosman

> this should be in Hot Topics...


Why don't you use your influence with the mods and have them move it. They clearly owe you given how long your antics have been tolerated.

----------


## timosman

> Then there should be a sub for that, and this thread should go there


Did somebody die and they made you a sheriff?

----------


## staerker

> Did somebody die and they made you a sheriff?


He has made it his goal to saturate this forum with fake news.

The irony? The term "fake news" was coined in order to coverup Pizzagate (claim substantiated earlier in this thread.)

Not so ironic he wants this buried.

----------


## CPUd

I found a suspicious thread here, you guys might want to check out if there's high-level pedo activity here on RPFs:
I am building a wood fired (pizza) oven.

----------


## staerker

> I found a suspicious thread here, you guys might want to check out if there's high-level pedo activity here on RPFs:
> I am building a wood fired (pizza) oven.


Reported for incessant trolling.

----------


## CPUd

> Reported for incessant trolling.


Hopefully you gave a better reason than that.

----------


## staerker

> Hopefully you gave a better reason than that.


Serious mods take serious forum sliding trolls seriously.

And, that's it.

I will not contribute one more iota of content to this forum until CPUd is permabanned.

My time is more precious, and better spent not fighting CTR trolls.

----------


## CPUd

> Serious mods take serious forum sliding trolls seriously.
> 
> And, that's it.
> 
> I will not contribute one more iota of content to this forum until CPUd is permabanned.
> 
> My time is more precious, and better spent not fighting CTR trolls.


Maybe your time would be better spent fighting real trolls instead of people you think are trolls.

----------


## parocks

> Serious mods take serious forum sliding trolls seriously.
> 
> And, that's it.
> 
> I will not contribute one more iota of content to this forum until CPUd is permabanned.
> 
> My time is more precious, and better spent not fighting CTR trolls.


Cant you just ignore.  I mean,  you're the one looking at the voit and other places, keeping up with what's happening, and I appreciate your useful updates.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Many entities go by Anonymous, one of which is no doubt the CIA. If the leadership leaked anything, it was for nefarious reasons, in my opinion.


Of course the Anonymous is the CIA how else would they have crashed the dark site of web without a struggle? and ask for 100$ bitcon? if anything this could have being a small faction  at the CIA. Surprisingly all drug forums are still active  

If the Anonymous cared about the children why are they so silent on the drug cartels?  black markets?

----------


## timosman

> Cant you just ignore.  I mean,  you're the one looking at the voit and other places, keeping up with what's happening, and I appreciate your useful updates.


Seriously, this $#@! is ridiculous.

----------


## timosman



----------


## pcosmar

> Of course the Anonymous is the CIA how else would they have crashed the dark site of web without a struggle? and ask for 100$ bitcon? if anything this could have being a small faction  at the CIA. Surprisingly all drug forums are still active  
> 
> If the Anonymous cared about the children why are they so silent on the drug cartels?  black markets?


Don't flaunt your ignorance here.

I have never knowingly worked for the CIA,, and have burned spooks in real life.

And I have been Anonymous,, and am sometimes when it suits me.

Just not here.

----------


## PatriotOne

*The judge who halted Trump's seven nation travel ban was the president of Seattle Children's Home - a now shut down children's charity which was run in part by Dr David Scratchley who was arrested for raping a 10 year old boy.*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...se-boy-10.html

“ 
Scratchley was a director at *Seattle Children's Home* in the Queen Anne neighbourhood prior to working at the Talbot Center. He waived his right to appear at a hearing on Saturday after King County District Court Judge Arthur Chapman found probable cause to hold him on investigation of *attempted rape of a child in the first degree* and communicating with a minor for immoral purposes.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-us...-idUSKBN15K009

“ 
*The judge* served in the past as the president of the *Seattle Children's Home* and was a former trustee of the Children's Home Society of Washington, according to his official biography on the federal court website. Those organizations provide mental health services for at-risk youth and help troubled families.

"His involvement with children may have helped contribute to his understanding of the people impacted by this ruling but would not have shaped his interpretation of the rule of law," said Paul Lawrence, who was one of the attorneys who filed an amicus brief backing Washington State in the immigration case.



http://archive.seattleweekly.com/200...his-past-life/

“ 
David Cousineau was a prominent community leader and children's advocate for more than a decade. But the past and future of the ex-director of *Seattle Children's Home* are in question over an allegation that, while a priest in Southern California more than a decade ago, he *repeatedly molested an altar boy at his Los Angeles church*. Cousineau is named in a list of alleged pedophile priests released last month by Los Angeles Cardinal Roger Mahony, to whom Cousineau once was a friend and confidant.

----------


## LifeLibertyPursuit

> Don't flaunt your ignorance here.
> 
> I have never knowingly worked for the CIA,, and have burned spooks in real life.
> 
> And I have been Anonymous,, and am sometimes when it suits me.
> 
> Just not here.


Sound like 0Hour1

Idk what is true or not but there is so truth to the smoke I believe. The underground fire will be unearthed at some point.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Don't flaunt your ignorance here.
> 
> I have never knowingly worked for the CIA,, and have burned spooks in real life.
> 
> And I have been Anonymous,, and am sometimes when it suits me.
> 
> Just not here.


Anonymous lost my support after they didn't release any major dump data on the major banks what a shame.

----------


## UWDude

> 


this video is amazing.  It actually starts in front of a pizza shop, and says "the signs are everywhere".

----------


## timosman

> this video is amazing.  It actually starts in front of a pizza shop, and says "the signs are everywhere".


Yeah, but it requires taking a second look.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Yeah, but it requires taking a second look.


Do tell....what else has been spotted?

----------


## KingNothing

I've generally spent most of my focus, when it comes to things related to politics, away from the weirdest and most absurd conspiracy theories.  This is different.  I've read a ton about it, and I'm convinced that there is something to this.  

Whether or not it is "Pizzagate" or something much simpler -- that there are some pedophiles in governments and trusted institutions world wide, supporting and protecting each other -- I don't know.  When you start with Senator John DeCamp, and trace all of this forward to Epstein, Seville, Hastert, and Sandusky and all of their connections.... when you throw in what was contained in the Wikileaks, when you throw in Dyncorp, when you throw in the art-work that the Podesta's love....

.. there is a lot of smoke here.  It's hard to imagine there being no fire at all.

----------


## TheCount

How are those investigations by the FBI and NYPD going?  Indictments any day now, right?  That's what I'd read.

----------


## undergroundrr

> Serious mods take serious forum sliding trolls seriously.
> 
> And, that's it.
> 
> I will not contribute one more iota of content to this forum until CPUd is permabanned.
> 
> My time is more precious, and better spent not fighting CTR trolls.


An interesting take on civil disobedience. Good luck with that.

IMO people who vomit up wads of specious stuff on a vbulletin are doing way more harm to validating the pizzagate case than honest skeptics.

The whole thing would be taken much more seriously if these pizzagate Google ninjas would learn to say "this is interesting, can anybody check into this and confirm?" instead of "OMG! See? #pizzagate is REELZ! Satanic Hillary needs to be burned alive" and so forth.

----------


## Ender

> Serious mods take serious forum sliding trolls seriously.
> 
> And, that's it.
> 
> I will not contribute one more iota of content to this forum until CPUd is permabanned.
> 
> My time is more precious, and better spent not fighting CTR trolls.


Lover of Liberty? Free speech? 

Don't even go there.

You don't like CPUd? Put 'em on ignore.

I know, I know, so very hard- much easier to call names when you don't agree with someone.

----------


## pcosmar

> Anonymous lost my support after they didn't release any major dump data on the major banks what a shame.


What Data?

 WHO HAD IT?

so an anonymous someone said something you believed.
and it didn't work out as you imagined.

anons don't need your "support"

----------


## pcosmar

> How are those investigations by the FBI and NYPD going?


Impeded likely.

----------


## KEEF



----------


## PatriotOne

> In addition to other things, why hasn't he (or the hacker for that matter) submitted the dump to wikileaks?   Why did they expose their access?   They could still be monitoring or collecting additional evidence.


Maybe they have submitted it to WikiLeaks.  They turned it in to the DC police 2 months ago.  Nothing has been done so they are taking it public now.  Remember Comet Ping Pong shooter..ACTOR?  He conveniently shot the hard drive of the computer where those files were stored.  It was already public (I think when investigation was still at Reddit) that the protected area on that computer had been discovered so it was quite convenient eh?  Too late though...someone got in before comp was murdered.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Fascinating.  He claims that the guy who went into Comet Ping Pong and fired that random shot somehow deliberately fired through a wall and hit its target inside the office- a computer hard drive full of information.  He must have been the greatest shot in the world and have x-ray vision to see and hit his target through the wall.  (see about 3:00).
> 
> "The shot was intentionally placed to hide evidence."  
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, tons of credibility in this report!


Or maybe the story of the wall is just made up eh?  Or maybe there were 2 shots.

And why you so intent on protecting pedos zippy?  You must be exhausted defending the illegal alien pedos and homegrown pedos.  You a pedo yourself zippy?  Non pedo's don't normally go to such effort to protect pedos.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> Maybe they have submitted it to WikiLeaks.  They turned it in to the DC police 2 months ago.  Nothing has been done so they are taking it public now.  Remember Comet Ping Pong shooter..ACTOR?  He conveniently shot the hard drive of the computer where those files were stored.  It was already public (I think when investigation was still at Reddit) that the protected area on that computer had been discovered so it was quite convenient eh?  Too late though...someone got in before comp was murdered.


Thinking out loud here. So Alefantis or someone close to him ran this password protected site out of Comet Ping Pong. The knew they had been hacked, so someone hired this guy to come into the store with a rifle. At or around the same time he was in the store, he or someone else fired a round into the hard drive, destroying the evidence. Since the data the hacker obtained was inadmissable, all evidence was destroyed?

You couldn't just change the disk out with a new OS because the time stamps would give you away. Firing a shot through a wall and into a hard drive sounds like BS. It'd be hard enough to his the disk shooting directly at it. Maybe the guy came in and fired a blank? And the disk/computer was already shot before the event?

Where did the report come from that the disk was shot? Wasn't that on the news somewhere?

----------


## TheCount

Indictments any day now... Almost...

----------


## timosman

> Or maybe the story of the wall is just made up eh?  Or maybe there were 2 shots.
> 
> And why you so intent on protecting pedos zippy?  You must be exhausted defending the illegal alien pedos and homegrown pedos.  You a pedo yourself zippy?  Non pedo's don't normally go to such effort to protect pedos.


No, I am not a pedo. I just have a small penis.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Or maybe the story of the wall is just made up eh?  Or maybe there were 2 shots.
> 
> *And why you so intent on protecting pedos zippy? * You must be exhausted defending the illegal alien pedos and homegrown pedos.  *You a pedo yourself zippy? * Non pedo's don't normally go to such effort to protect pedos.


I'd be happy to babysit your kids for you!  (jk) Isn't everybody a pedo?  (I am a bipedo myself  http://www.answers.com/Q/What_does_b..._mean?#slide=1 )

----------


## PatriotOne

> Thinking out loud here. So Alefantis or someone close to him ran this password protected site out of Comet Ping Pong. The knew they had been hacked, so someone hired this guy to come into the store with a rifle. At or around the same time he was in the store, he or someone else fired a round into the hard drive, destroying the evidence. Since the data the hacker obtained was inadmissable, all evidence was destroyed?
> 
> You couldn't just change the disk out with a new OS because the time stamps would give you away. Firing a shot through a wall and into a hard drive sounds like BS. It'd be hard enough to his the disk shooting directly at it. Maybe the guy came in and fired a blank? And the disk/computer was already shot before the event?
> 
> Where did the report come from that the disk was shot? Wasn't that on the news somewhere?


Sounds like a decent guess to me.  News stories mentioned computer shot when it first happened.

----------


## undergroundrr

> Hacker breaks into protected area of Comet Ping Pongs computer and finds child porn trafficking.  Turned over to DC police back in Dec.  No action taken so they are going public with info......
> 
> *Smoking Gun evidence of Child Porn aka Cheese Pizza found on Comet's and Buck's websites.*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnW7OT6Dkuw


Arrggg! Why do I even watch these? More non-evidence. Just nothing. Every piece of crap video like this nukes the credibility of pizzagate. More and more, it's just a vehicle for Youtubers to make a little money on the side.

----------


## brushfire

> Maybe they have submitted it to WikiLeaks.  They turned it in to the DC police 2 months ago.  Nothing has been done so they are taking it public now.  Remember Comet Ping Pong shooter..ACTOR?  He conveniently shot the hard drive of the computer where those files were stored.  It was already public (I think when investigation was still at Reddit) that the protected area on that computer had been discovered so it was quite convenient eh?  Too late though...someone got in before comp was murdered.


There seems to be enough information here to warrant further investigation - if the whole thing is true, a cover-up would not surprise me.   I would hope that they went to wikileaks and that the data and site can be verified.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Arrggg! Why do I even watch these? More non-evidence. Just nothing. Every piece of crap video like this nukes the credibility of pizzagate. More and more, it's just a vehicle for Youtubers to make a little money on the side.


The video creator also has one saying the theory of gravity is fake.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> The video creator also has one saying the theory of gravity is fake.



Source?

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

What do you guys make of Ben Swann's social media pages "going dark" after the CBS affiliate aired his segment on the scandal? That was weird

----------


## brushfire

> What do you guys make of Ben Swann's social media pages "going dark" after the CBS affiliate aired his segment on the scandal? That was weird


Michael Hasting's car blowing up, and the government providing the Hastings family a courtesy cremation was weird.

This is typical - the media doesnt want to report the news.   More or less, the same thing happened to Ben when he was at Fox 19, Cincinnati.

----------


## KingNothing

> The video creator also has one saying the theory of gravity is fake.


It blows my mind that people feel a need to push such insane theories.

Just stick with what we know:

A former speaker of the house has been arrested for raping children, and was given a relatively light sentence for it.
A multi-billionaire with ties to many elite people was jailed, and given a relatively light sentence, for flying people to an island to rape children.
A widespread history of pedophilia within the catholic church is well documented, after decades of being covered-up.
A very popular member of British society has been found to have raped dozens, if not hundreds, of children.
A long-term member of a major college football organization has been found guilty of raping dozens of children, which he met through a foundation ostensibly created to help children.

Given the above, the notion that pedophilia rings can exist and that people in important positions can engage in the activity for years without prosecution must be considered.  Additional supporting evidence to justify at least considering this perspective is Theresa May saying that pedophilia is woven into the fabric of British society, and former Nebraskan state Senator John DeCamp's words on the topic.  There's so much more that can be discuss to this end as well, but more supporting evidence is not really necessary.  It is very clear that such evil can indeed exist.


Over 1,000 people have been arrested in human trafficking busts in the last week or so, in LA, PA, other domestic locations, and Haiti.  Dozens of children have been rescued.  There have also been similar sting operations in Norway and Canada.

Now, consider that a top presidential and democratic adviser has artwork of naked teenagers in his house, and he and his brother have artwork involving children being abused.  This man also has ties to a woman who was arrested while attempting to traffic dozens of children out of Haiti.  The lawyer for the woman who attempted to traffic children was a convicted sex trafficker.  An individual tied to the woman, and top democratic advisers, gave a speech in her defense and also gave a speech in defense of a pizza shop tied to the democratic adviser.  Emails have been leaked which tie all of these people together.  Included in the emails are very strange, nonsensical, reference to pizza and occasionally children.  There were statements involving kids being in a hot-tub for entertainment, having better luck playing dominos on cheese vs pasta, finding pizza-related napkins, etc.  These people were friends with the former speaker of the house mentioned earlier, as well as the multi-billionaire who owned an island.

There's so much that can be investigated and considered within all of this.  There is absolutely no need to blow any of it out of proportion.  What is known and proven is absurd. What is available that can possibly lead to future facts is frightening.  At this point there is no smoking gun, but there is so much smoke!

----------


## KingNothing

> What do you guys make of Ben Swann's social media pages "going dark" after the CBS affiliate aired his segment on the scandal? That was weird


The same I make of Milo pulling back from his Pizzagate discussion.

Something is up.

Neither is being punished for this.  Ben is still on air, Milo is still making the media rounds.  But neither is speaking much on this topic, though neither seems afraid to do so.  They are willingly not going deep into it, I imagine because fellow good people have told them to remain quiet for a bit.

----------


## devil21

nm

----------


## PatriotOne

Interesting.....the NYPD Police Chief (Robert Boyce) who retained copies of the contents of Anthony Wieners computer before turning it over to the FBI and then release an eye-opening statement (http://truepundit.com/breaking-bombs...-play-perjury/)  on said contents of computer to ensure the FBI doesn't sweep I under the rug just got some interesting new responsibilities.  

*Robert Boyce, NYPD chief of detectives, assumes greater role*
Updated February 9, 2016 7:31 PM

NYPD brass on Tuesday announced a major reorganization, putting Chief of Detectives Robert Boyce in charge of virtually all investigative units and creating subordinates for him in the five boroughs.

http://www.newsday.com/news/new-york...ole-1.11453428

----------


## AngryCanadian

Amazing how Globalist MSM are still quiet on the whole pizzagate scandal. So much for investigative journalism.

----------


## eleganz

Rogerstone firmly believes the 650k emails from Abedin/Weiner's computer is with the FBI as well as with the NYPD.  On top of that, if nothing happens, the NYPD will leak the emails and that there is certifiable evidence of human trafficking/pedophilia in those emails.

----------


## agitator



----------


## PatriotOne

> 


Kutchner in bed with McCain on this so something else going on.  McCain def been "compromised" by pedo, inc. at the very least.

_The McCain Institute partnered with Thorn to create a tool called Spotlight that helps law enforcement identify and stop online human trafficking networks.

“Spotlight was only enabled by the McCain Institute and the full support of Sen. McCain and a man that I find not only to be a war hero but a hero to this issue, John McCain,” Kutcher said during his testimony_

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Now that Clinton is no longer seeking limelight, why limelight still keeps seeking Clinton.


In unrelated news:

*Senate Democrats stall anti-human trafficking bill over abortion limits*
LA Times
Mar 17, 2015 - A Senate showdown over a popular anti-human trafficking  bill escalated Tuesday, as Democrats filibustered the measure in protest  ...

----------


## fatjohn

Dr Phil brings on a victim. Show did not air on west coast due to 3/22 terror attack in london.



This can be added to our ever growing list:









Just to name a few...

In related news...
David Brock's Heart attack was predicted by anon.
http://archive.4plebs.org/pol/thread...439/#115532326

Navy seal gets his verificated account deverified after speaking out on pizzagate
https://mobile.twitter.com/KORANISBU...12254128885760

Hillary blocked an investigation into pedofelia at state department involving at least one ambassador (belgium's Howard Goodman?) and several state dep employees.

----------


## devil21

Trump's Labor Secretary nominee, Alex Acosta, is the same guy that let Epstein off the hook.  Anybody want to argue whether Trump was part of the pizza club now?

http://www.politico.com/story/2017/0...in-plea-235096




> President Donald Trump's new nominee for secretary of labor, Alexander Acosta, could face a grilling in the Senate over claims that — while he was the top federal prosecutor in Miami — he cut a sweetheart plea deal in 2008 with a billionaire investor accused of having sex with dozens of underage girls.
> 
> As the U.S. attorney for Southern Florida, Acosta agreed not to file any federal charges against the wealthy financier, Jeffrey Epstein, if he pled guilty to state charges involving soliciting prostitution and soliciting a minor for prostitution.  more at link

----------


## fatjohn

Best documentary so far:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8urOO0d7n8

----------


## timosman



----------


## Zippyjuan

http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/22/politi...ing/index.html




> *'Pizzagate' shooter sentenced to 4 years in prison*
> 
> 
> Washington (CNN)The North Carolina man who fired an assault rifle inside a Washington, DC, pizzeria while investigating an online conspiracy theory known as "Pizzagate" was sentenced to 48 months in prison Thursday.
> 
> Edgar Maddison Welch, 29, also received 36 months of probation and was ordered to pay $5,744.33 in restitution for firing three shots with an AR-15 rifle inside the Comet Ping Pong restaurant in northwest Washington in December.* He claimed he was attempting to find and rescue child sex slaves that he believed were being held at the restaurant -- a belief allegedly based on his reading of a false story circulating online that connected Hillary Clinton's campaign adviser to the pizzeria through coded messages in his leaked emails.
> 
> After Welch found no evidence of child sex-trafficking at the restaurant, he did not harm anyone and surrendered.*

----------


## devil21

^^^^^^
.33 eh?

Odd that there's no mention of the plea deal that was publicized across the media back in March.  Now it's a higher sentence than even the guidelines call for?  Some plea deal.  Goes to show you can't trust attorneys that all play on the same team.

----------


## Firestarter

I didn’t see this (yet) in this thread; the 5 “Boy lover” symbols in the hexagram for the Los Angeles, Ventura, San Louis Obisbo, Hazzard, Herrera, Monmouth, Waukegan county sheriffs.
It was custom made in the 1950s for the same Eugene Bischailuz, who founded the Sherrifs’ boy band around 1939: https://steemit.com/pizzagate/@ausbi...ection-history



Compare this to the “boy lover symbol” in the FBI pedophile symbol list.

----------


## Danke

...

----------


## Raginfridus

#pizzagate just got fatter

----------


## TheCount

> Rogerstone firmly believes the 650k emails from Abedin/Weiner's computer is with the FBI as well as with the NYPD.  On top of that, if nothing happens, the NYPD will leak the emails and that there is certifiable evidence of human trafficking/pedophilia in those emails.


They examined and released those emails.  I'm sure that the certifiable evidence is there somewhere.

----------


## dannno



----------


## goldenequity

> 


Buried. A short MSM clip on a weekday morning show..... so they could say the subject was 'covered'... Never to be seen or heard of again.

----------


## Danke

>

----------


## AZJoe

> 


*FromtheTrenchesWorldReport.com: The Clinton-Silsby Trafficking Scandal And How The Media Covered It Up*

*Hillary and Bill Clinton provided assistance to convicted child trafficker, Laura Silsby, resulting in a reduced sentence for child trafficking.* *Silsby* was arrested at the Haitian border *attempting to smuggle 33 children* out of Haiti without documentation. Her sentence and charges were reduced after an intervention by Bill Clinton. …

*her originally retained lawyer Jorge Puello was arrested in connection with an international smuggling ring accused of trafficking women and minors* from Central America and Haiti. The revelation of this news in November was either ignored by the Western media or attacked by Clinton controlled publications.

*I. Hillary Clinton Intervened Politically on Behalf of Laura Silsby*
Emails from [Silsby’s] organization can be found in Wikileaks’ Hillary Clinton Email Archive discussing the NGO before her arrest. Silsby’s organization also appears in Clinton’s emails…

Laura had claimed she planned to build an orphanage in the Dominican Republic, but a State Department diplomatic cable revealed that authorities in the country said she never submitted an application for this purpose. …

On January 29, 2010, *Silsby was arrested with nine other American nationals attempting to steal 33 children from [Haiti], most of whom were not even orphans and had families* …  CNN reported on February 9, 2010 *that this was not the first time* Silsby had attempted to traffic children out of Haiti. *Haitian police … intercepted Silsby in an earlier, separate attempt to remove 40 children out of the country.* …

*Hillary and Bill Clinton took an extraordinary interest in Silsby’s case* from the moment she was arrested *and almost immediately stepped in on her behalf*. The Harvard Human Rights Journal stated that one of Bill Clinton’s first acts as special envoy for the United Nations in Haiti “was to put out the fire of a child abduction scandal involving American citizens.” … Bill Clinton intervened to strike a deal with the Haitian government, securing the release of all co-conspirators except for Silsby. *Prosecutors ultimately sought a six-month sentence in Silsby’s case, reducing charges for conspiracy and child abduction to mere “arranging irregular travel.” A shockingly light penalty* … which would likely not have been possible but for the intervention of the Clintons in Silsby’s case. On February 9th, 2010 Hillary Clinton consulted with Counselor Cheryl Mills and other attorneys in an email discussing the U.S. Government’s “options” … The heavily redacted memo … does not reveal what these “options” consisted of. …

*II. Silsby’s Lawyer and His Wife Were Both Arrested For Involvement in Human Sex Trafficking of Minors and Women*
the New York Times reported that *Silsby’s original lawyer, Jorge Puello, was suspected of leading an international human trafficking ring involving women and minors*. According to the Harvard Human Rights Journal Puello was ultimately arrested … in connection with the ring. He was wanted in the United States, El Salvador and Costa Rica for his involvement with a network trafficking …

At the time of his arrest, *his wife was already imprisoned in El Salvador and “faced charges of presumed sexual exploitation of minors and women.*” *Puello was ultimately sentenced to three years in federal prison for “alien smuggling.” Another surprisingly light sentence* …

*III. The Daily Beast Engaged in an Illicit Cover Up Operation of the Above Information*
On November 4th, 2016 The Daily Beast wrote a non-factual and intentionally misleading article covering the Clinton-Silsby scandal. They accused Wikileaks of publicizing a “Reddit conspiracy theory” which was “riddled with incorrect information.” … The Daily Beast is a holding of American media conglomerate InterActiveCorp. Chelsea Clinton, Vice President of the Clinton Foundation and daughter of Hillary and Bill Clinton, sits on InterActiveCorp’s Board of Directors. …

*Since her release from detention … Laura Silsby … took the last name Gayler. Silsby is currently employed by software company* *AlertSense* as their Vice President of Marketing. AlertSense* works with the Federal Government on FEMA’s* Integrated Public Alert & Warning System (IPAWS). One of IPAWS functions is to issue Amber Alerts during kidnapping events.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Is anyone in jail yet over this?

----------


## TER

> Is anyone in jail yet over this?


Close to 7,000 pedophiles arrested since Trump went into office.  These are the low hanging fruit of the international syndicates.   How many directly or indirectly linked to the Clinton Foundation?  I don’t know. Prince Alaweed, a known pedophile, paid a lot of money to the Clintons, and he was recently hanging by his feet and stripped of his money, so there’s that.

The hunters have become the hunted.  Look for more arrests of well known people in the months to come.

----------


## Danke

> Close to 7,000 pedophiles arrested since Trump went into office.  These are the low hanging fruit of the international syndicates.   How many directly or indirectly linked to the Clinton Foundation?  I don’t know. Prince Alaweed, a known pedophile, paid a lot of money to the Clintons, and he was recently hanging by his feet and stripped of his money, so there’s that.
> 
> The hunters have become the hunted.  Look for more arrests of well known people in the months to come.


What is the latest count?

----------


## TER

> What is the latest count?



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...htmlview#gid=0

If you can’t see it, try copying and pasting between the stars into your browser:


****docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1MAnZZoD7y5Ydwx2rSrZualrZTNUYDY7gozTXkT0YUOs/edit#gid=****

----------


## devil21

bump for relevance

----------


## UWDude

> Indictments any day now... Almost...


 @TheCount

Hey, what's up dude!  
Whoa, I noticed one of your pals called the recent Epstein arrest a "surprise move"
But I can tell by this statement, you knew his arrest was coming!

You always were right about everything.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> @TheCount
> 
> Hey, what's up dude!  
> Whoa, I noticed one of your pals called the recent Epstein arrest a "surprise move"
> But I can tell by this statement, you knew his arrest was coming!
> 
> You always were right about everything.


I guess it sounds more legit now.

----------


## UWDude

> Dr Phil brings on a victim. Show did not air on west coast due to 3/22 terror attack in london.
> 
> 
> 
> This can be added to our ever growing list:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many videos taken down.  
Must be because they were promoting right wing nazi hate-rapes of POC women, or something.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> So many videos taken down.  
> Must be because they were promoting right wing nazi hate-rapes of POC women, or something.


Naw.

It was just because there was nothing to see:

----------


## Anti Globalist

Bump

----------


## devil21

oooh, nice gem buried early in the thread:




> On Wednesday, March 9, 2016, Tony Podesta <podesta@podesta.com<mailtoodesta@podesta.com
> >> wrote: John -- Hosting pizza party at Belmont for HFA on April 10.
> 
> Maya Harris is joining, but need you.
> 
> Can you come?
> 
> Thanks much, Tony
> Who is Maya Harris? California A.G.'s Kamala's sister, who started this in 2015:
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> bump for relevance





> Naw.
> 
> It was just because there was nothing to see:
> ...





> Bump


Nothing to see here or in the Epstein thread. That’s why Zippy will create 10 new threads to push these down.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Bump

----------


## AngryCanadian

> So many videos taken down.  
> Must be because they were promoting right wing nazi hate-rapes of POC women, or something.


Because they were producing truth bombs, even videos of the Sandyhook school had being taken down.

----------


## Anti Globalist

If Hell exists, there must be a special place for pedophiles.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> If Hell exists, there must be a special place for pedophiles.


*Luke 17:2* 												 						 						 				    						“It were  better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and he cast  into the sea, than that he should offend one of these little ones.” 						

King James Version (KJV)

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Another #PedoGate Researcher Suddenly Dies: RIP Tracy Twyman							*

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/Johnjam02545194/...27546033086465

----------


## Anti Federalist

bump

----------


## AngryCanadian

Yup.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Pitch forks and torches march on DC.

----------


## Anti Globalist

$#@! the Clintons and their pedophile sex rings.

----------


## Danke

> If you're ready, here's the entrance to the rabbit hole:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/?
> 
> If you don't like Trump, get over it.  It's not the point.


*r/The_Donald has been banned from Reddit*

----------


## Pauls' Revere

https://patriotcrier.com/wikileaks-e...x-trafficking/

https://www.wikileaks.org/clinton-emails/emailid/3741

https://wikileaks.org/clinton-emails/?q=laura+silsby

----------


## devil21

> oooh, nice gem buried early in the thread:


From post #1517.




> On Wednesday, March 9, 2016, Tony Podesta <podesta@podesta.com<mailtoodesta@podesta.com
> >> wrote: John -- Hosting pizza party at Belmont for HFA on April 10.
> 
> Maya Harris is joining, but need you.
> 
> Can you come?
> 
> Thanks much, Tony
> Who is Maya Harris? California A.G.'s Kamala's sister, who started this in 2015:
> ...

----------


## TheCount

> Indictments any day now... Almost...


Still...

Yep...

Any day now...

----------

